# The 2019 Half Century a month Challenge chatzone



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2018)

Roll up roll up its back by popular demand Challenge thread will soon to be created
I will again be acting as thread monitor to keep on eye on you all and track progress


----------



## steverob (19 Dec 2018)

Definitely in this challenge again for 2019, as I’m currently on a 57 month streak of doing at least a half century ride a month and don’t want to break it.

Which is more impressive considering that the challenge itself I believe has only been going for 4 years, and I’ve only been a Cyclechat member for 35 of those months (and therefore previously unaware of said challenge). Turns out I was doing it without actually knowing about it!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2018)

So @steverob post got me thinking, having been in the challenge from the start 48 months completed ,have I done half a century of half centuries in a row ? The answer is probably , I started cycling in Sept 2014 and fairly soon got to 50km distance but I didn't keep records back then and didn't run Strava so cant prove it . Therefore I won't count it so hopefully Feburarys ride will get me to the landmark .


----------



## Domus (19 Dec 2018)

Me, me, me. 
First one booked for Jan1


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Dec 2018)

I'm in too.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Dec 2018)

Thanks for doing that @13 rider. I’ll try again for my third year in succession.


----------



## slow scot (20 Dec 2018)

Appreciate the effort that goes into organising this and loved taking part. Like many of you I have a ride that I do if either the weather or the body is not up to strength; it happens to be 44 kms. This year I've turned about 90% of these rides into qualifying rides! A great incentive to get a few extra kilometres in and up one's annual distance.
So, yes, I'm in for 2019. And a happy new year to all of you.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2018)

I'll be doing it again. My standard rides round here tend to be 25-35 km so this is a good way of getting me to lengthen some of them, and it works. Sometimes I actually set out to do 50+ km. Other times I might be doing just (say) my 33 km loop but if the weather is ok and I am enjoying the ride I often decide to add on the extra distance somewhere.


----------



## Osprey (22 Dec 2018)

Count me in. Fantastic motivation.


----------



## Bazzer (22 Dec 2018)

I'm in too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

I'm in it again, once the foot heals, and the weather gets a little better. So I may have to double up a couple of months.


----------



## Spinney (22 Dec 2018)

I'm in. Hopefully I'll do better next year than this!


----------



## Banjo (23 Dec 2018)

I'm in for 2019 metric 50km challenge .Standby for detailed breakfast cafe reports


----------



## Jon George (23 Dec 2018)

My occasional riding pal Jay has asked that I partake once more in this, as he likes getting out and about - as this picture from the summer hopefully shows. (I'm looking into getting him a bike. )


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm in it again, once the foot heals, and the weather gets a little better. So I may have to double up a couple of months.


Hi @Gravity Aided are you aware to qualify for a bronze star you need to do 1 50km ride each month Jan to Feb ?. Nothing to stop you joining anytime for motivation but you won't get a star just wanted to clarify that


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2018)

Yes, well I truly can't ride a bicycle in six inches of snow or -5 degrees Fahrenheit so I most likely won't qualify for a bronze star.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, well I truly can't ride a bicycle in six inches of snow or -5 degrees Fahrenheit so I most likely won't qualify for a bronze star.


Here's hoping for a weather window in January for you .


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2018)

Sometimes I get one, sometimes not. February much more problematic. But we've had a very cold October, November, and December. I'm hoping for the weather to moderate in January. Last year we weren't all that cold in winter, but coat weather hung on until the first week in June. Illinois weather will not be categorized or characterized. It will do as it pleases. We once went out for a bike ride, as kids in the 1970's, and saw, once we were well out of town, some fog along the horizon. It was not a warm day, but rideable. But as the fog got closer, it also got colder. That's because it wasn't fog, but snow. Luckily we beat it for home, and got there just as the big flakes were falling. From the lower 50's to below freezing and snow, in less than an hour.


----------



## Banjo (23 Dec 2018)

I did the 100 mile a month challenge a few years back ,just noticed my gold star has disappeared.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2018)

Banjo said:


> I did the 100 mile a month challenge a few years back ,just noticed my gold star has disappeared.



If you don't renew it each year you lose it?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, well I truly can't ride a bicycle in six inches of snow or -5 degrees Fahrenheit so I most likely won't qualify for a bronze star.


Pah - that's just an excuse!





Mind you, it is an exceedingly _good _excuse... 

I'm sure that someone will be along shortly to tell you to buy a fatbike, stud the tyres, and wear 13 layers of cycle kit to keep warm but I definitely would NOT be cycling in those conditions!

The new Annual Lunacy Challenge should be perfect for you!


----------



## kapelmuur (24 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> So @steverob post got me thinking, having been in the challenge from the start 48 months completed ,have I done half a century of half centuries in a row ? The answer is probably , I started cycling in Sept 2014 and fairly soon got to 50km distance but I didn't keep records back then and didn't run Strava so cant prove it . Therefore I won't count it so hopefully Feburarys ride will get me to the landmark .



This made me look back on my spreadsheet (I'm a bit of a stats nerd), I started cycling regularly in summer 2013 but I didn't know about the challenge until 2016. According to my spreadsheet I've done at least 1 x 50km ride every month since January 2014, so that's 60 months worth.

I'll try to keep the old legs turning for another 12 months of the challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> This made me look back on my spreadsheet (I'm a bit of a stats nerd), I started cycling regularly in summer 2013 but I didn't know about the challenge until 2016. According to my spreadsheet I've done at least 1 x 50km ride every month since January 2014, so that's 60 months worth.
> 
> I'll try to keep the old legs turning for another 12 months of the challenge.


Well done @kapelmuur that's a good run . Keep it going


----------



## kapelmuur (24 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, well I truly can't ride a bicycle in six inches of snow or -5 degrees Fahrenheit so I most likely won't qualify for a bronze star.



I'm old enough to remember the UK winter of 1962/63 when the temperatures were below freezing for over 2 months. I had a paper round and had to walk it as the roads were too dangerous to cycle.

Another winter like that and non of us will be able to complete the challenge, although global warming makes it unlikely we'll ever see another 'big freeze'.


----------



## aferris2 (24 Dec 2018)

I'm going to sign up for another year to hopefully get my 4th bronze star. 2019 is going to be very different if things work out so looking forward to a bit more time to ride and a nice loooong summer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> I'm old enough to remember the UK winter of 1962/63 when the temperatures were below freezing for over 2 months. I had a paper round and had to walk it as the roads were too dangerous to cycle.
> 
> Another winter like that and non of us will be able to complete the challenge, although global warming makes it unlikely we'll ever see another 'big freeze'.


I remember seeing pictures of your big freeze in a book called _Railways_ by C Hamilton Ellis, very nice photography and good coverage of the topic, centering on Great Britain, the colonies, and dominions of that period. A fine volume. I may have contributed to the library at University.


----------



## steverob (25 Dec 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> This made me look back on my spreadsheet (I'm a bit of a stats nerd), I started cycling regularly in summer 2013 but I didn't know about the challenge until 2016. According to my spreadsheet I've done at least 1 x 50km ride every month since January 2014, so that's 60 months worth.



You've just pipped me then!

I got back on my bike in August 2013 after a 18 month-or-so hiatus, but also didn't manage a 50km ride until January 2014. However I then didn't do one in the February (intended to, but had a mechanical 25 miles into what should have been a 40 miler), so that broke my streak at 1! I have then done one each month since March 2014, which is why I'm only on 57 - will be 58 once I officially complete this month's challenge.


----------



## L Q (25 Dec 2018)

After a bout of sciatica that stopped me doing anything for a few months last year count me in.

I need some motivation for 2019.

Year to get fit again not fat again.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2018)

Welcome aboard @L Q


----------



## C R (25 Dec 2018)

I'm in for the metric half challenge. Being new to the challenge I am not sure how it works. Do we just report the ride in this thread? Sorry if it is explained elsewhere, my search didn't seem to turn up anything.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2018)

C R said:


> I'm in for the metric half challenge. Being new to the challenge I am not sure how it works. Do we just report the ride in this thread? Sorry if it is explained elsewhere, my search didn't seem to turn up anything.


This thread is for general chat about the challenge . There is a separate challenge thread for posting your rides in sub section marked cyclechat monthly challenges . Welcome aboard


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2018)

Here's the link I hope
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2019-half-century-50km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.243519/
With a brief run down about the rules . Any questions just ask away were a friendly bunch


----------



## C R (25 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Here's the link I hope
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2019-half-century-50km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.243519/
> With a brief run down about the rules . Any questions just ask away were a friendly bunch



Great, thanks for the link, everything seems to be there. Count me in!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2018)

A warning to all first timers this thread has been known to lead to obsessive behaviour and the figure 31.07 becomes all important to you . You have been warned


----------



## lane (26 Dec 2018)

Yes aiming to complete the challenge in 2019. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jon George (27 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> A warning to all first timers this thread has been known to lead to obsessive behaviour and the figure 31.07 becomes all important to you . You have been warned


You're not referring to the 'extra' part of a new ride we add around our homes we occasionally 'have to do' to get to that figure, are you?


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Dec 2018)

I’m in! Doing the metric one as well this time for extra motivation.


----------



## gavgav (30 Dec 2018)

I’m definitely in for the fifth year running.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Dec 2018)

I’m in. I’d like another shiny bronze star please for 2019.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2019)

And so it begins - just in from my first metric half of 2019.
Always good to get a ride in on the 1st January, not least because I use MapMyRide and as I'm the first person over each course I'm currently the fastest on every one of them  It won't last, but I'm having it while it does.
Lovely sunny weather out there, but by 'eck its cold.  I'm off to thaw out now and have a brew - report to follow later.


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2019)

Today's 56.3km ride just posted in the other place, so I'm in again.


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2019)

And thanks again to @ColinJ for setting up the challenge and @13 rider for the admin and encouragement 

Good luck all.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2019)

Off the mark for January and 2019 for that matter with a nice but cool ride out to Sutton Wharf cafe stop near Market Bosworth. 

Familiar rolling lanes for the most part and met up with a few familiar faces in the form of @13 rider, @Supersuperleeds, a recovering @tallliman and said hi and bye to @Lilliburlero as he had to get back. 

The cafe was rammed and matters were not helped by one serving and so a quick 15 min break and chinwag in the cold outdoor seating area was all we got from there. 

After setting off and saying goodbye to tallliman who was parked up nearby I carried on for a few miles with the other lads and peeled off from them just after Desford to head towards home which was slightly uphill and into a cold northerly headwind, which impacted on my average speed drop (not that I care though!)

36.2 miles in 2 1/4 hours.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2048457551/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1546354280


----------



## slow scot (1 Jan 2019)

Did a pleasant albeit cold 55 kms today, so, like many others have kick started my 2019 challenge.
My last logged ride for 2018 was 53 kms but I noticed this morning when I re-set my computer that in fact it was only 52 kms. I realise I have gone beyond the pale and can only await punishment. To whom do I pay the fine?


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

slow scot said:


> Did a pleasant albeit cold 55 kms today, so, like many others have kick started my 2019 challenge.
> My last logged ride for 2018 was 53 kms but I noticed this morning when I re-set my computer that in fact it was only 52 kms. I realise I have gone beyond the pale and can only await punishment. To whom do I pay the fine?


That would be the thread monitor . For falsely claiming an extra kilometre your punishment will be doing 2 extra kms on your next ride


----------



## slow scot (1 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> That would be the thread monitor . For falsely claiming an extra kilometre your punishment will be doing 2 extra kms on your next ride


Will do. Most humble apologies. The fine is much less than I expected; I thought I might have to hand wash Drago's very dubious undergarments.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Jan 2019)

Feeling a lot better this morning after the post Christmas virus and as it was a lovely bright morning I decided to try for a metric half.

Took it very easy and recorded my slowest average time since I started the challenge. Enjoyed being back outdoors, especially the near deserted roads. Now hoping to avoid crashes and bugs for the next 11 months!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> Feeling a lot better this morning after the post Christmas virus and as it was a lovely bright morning I decided to try for a metric half.
> 
> Took it very easy and recorded my slowest average time since I started the challenge. Enjoyed being back outdoors, especially the near deserted roads. Now hoping to avoid crashes and bugs for the next 11 months!


99 point to go


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jan 2019)

And so another year begins. 102km ride over to Loughton and back. It was almost warm at the beginning but the temperature dropped rapidly when it started to get dark. Had a spot of rain too. I seem to be getting slower and slower. Might have to work a bit harder to get rid of the festive excesses.


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2019)

Off the mark with a 2 pointer. Rode to Chorlton Water Park to meet up with the Wanderers for their ride to the Railway in Mobberley. A social ride and pub lunch in the bright sunshine. Very nice. Returned home in the dark via Manchester City centre to clock up 87 Kms. A cracking start for me.


----------



## Rob and Alison (1 Jan 2019)

O.k, Stig fancies another go at this challenge, so count us in.
after eight rides of 41 - 42 miles for our festive 500 and to take us over 5200 miles for 2018, we wont be starting until the weekend though.

Edit to add - we also plan a crack at the metric century challenge this year...


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2019)

I'm going to tentatively put my hand up for this challenge .
I managed 20 miles today (first ride since 10th October)
So I have the rest of the month to build up the miles to get the metric half done, hopefully.


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I'm going to tentatively put my hand up for this challenge .
> I managed 20 miles today (first ride since 10th October)
> So I have the rest of the month to build up the miles to get the metric half done, hopefully.



If you can ride 20 miles after 10 weeks off the bike I’m sure you’ll be able to cover another 10 miles by the end of the month.

Very best of luck!


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> If you can ride 20 miles after 10 weeks off the bike I’m sure you’ll be able to cover another 10 miles by the end of the month.
> 
> Very best of luck!


Thanks


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I'm going to tentatively put my hand up for this challenge .
> I managed 20 miles today (first ride since 10th October)
> So I have the rest of the month to build up the miles to get the metric half done, hopefully.


go Katherine


----------



## Houthakker (2 Jan 2019)

Putting my name in the hat for this again this year and hope to do much better than last years miserable failure!


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I remember seeing pictures of your big freeze in a book called _Railways_ by C Hamilton Ellis, very nice photography and good coverage of the topic, centering on Great Britain, the colonies, and dominions of that period. A fine volume. I may have contributed to the library at University.



I have some of Mr Hamilton Ellis's books, but not the one you mention. I also have a fascinating documentary on DVD featuring the work of the US photographer O. Winston Link. He specialised in dramatic photos of huge locomotives like 'Big Boys', taken at night.

On the subject of snow, you may enjoy the following, filmed in the north of England in 1955.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ugIoMD495E


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I'm going to tentatively put my hand up for this challenge .
> I managed 20 miles today (first ride since 10th October)
> So I have the rest of the month to build up the miles to get the metric half done, hopefully.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> I have some of Mr Hamilton Ellis's books, but not the one you mention. I also have a fascinating documentary on DVD featuring the work of the US photographer O. Winston Link. He specialised in dramatic photos of huge locomotives like 'Big Boys', taken at night.
> 
> On the subject of snow, you may enjoy the following, filmed in the north of England in 1955.
> 
> ...



Mr Link also found acceptance for his images as a Surrealist Artist. His work for the Norfolk and Western was some of the greatest work ever on the subject of steam locomotives, right in the twilight of their existence in the U.S.. The man went through a great many flash bulbs.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2019)

Don't panic everyone I'm off the mark  .A just enough 31.2 miles to start another year


----------



## Domus (3 Jan 2019)

Blooming cold ride today.  MK Cycles in Belmont for a coffee and a warm by the wood burner then over to Rivington avoiding the ice patches. Adlington then home via A6 through Westhoughton. Feet nice and toasty but cold fingers. Gloves are WIP.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jan 2019)

Another 2 points in the bag this morning with a very cold ride with the Saga CC crew over to the Bear cafe in Uttoxeter and back.

Familiar roads to start but then ventured into some newer ones which were very pleasant indeed until we hit the JCB site at Rocester then it was as lumpy as hell, with a bit of tit-for-tat with a bin lorry thrown in too! We began to splinter as a group a bit at this stage as one of the lads (the route planner!) was tiring and not firing on all cylinders. One dropped back to be his domestique, two others had a leg stretch and shot off and I was Billy no mates in the middle! 

We regrouped at Uttoxeter itself and after 3/4 hr, 2 coffees and a bacon sarnie we headed back along familiar and very flat roads. Giving Will and Martin a five minute head start, we set off and it took maybe 8 or 9 miles to run them down but we eventually did just that and then I dropped into domestique duties for the remainder of the ride while the others powered on. 

56 miles dead, 3:45ish and very cold but a very enjoyable and well planned ride where the work was done in the first half, I’d give it 5/5 stars if it weren’t for crossing the busy A50!
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056976251/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1546692465

https://www.relive.cc/view/2056976251


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jan 2019)

Another point in the bag this morning with a dry and very cold, but fortunately ice free metric half. Even with two pairs of socks and overshoes on my feet were like blocks of ice from about half way round and took a couple of hours to finally defrost.

All good, but I'm _really_ looking forward to the spring...


----------



## iandg (6 Jan 2019)

I'm in - just back from my first 50km ride of the year today. Will post details later.


----------



## C R (6 Jan 2019)

Managed my first ride of the challenge this morning





A few twists and turns added to make sure I would be over the distance.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> Managed my first ride of the challenge this morning
> View attachment 445878
> 
> A few twists and turns added to make sure I would be over the distance.


Welcome to the challenge @C R all posted correctly  .


----------



## C R (6 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Welcome to the challenge @C R all posted correctly  .


Thanks


----------



## Fiona R (6 Jan 2019)

Account opened. had a brownie on a < 50km ride so added in a Belmont (Hill) to make up to 50km.


----------



## Jon George (6 Jan 2019)

I'm getting jealous. A bad cold and cough has limited any long rides over the last fortnight, but I'm hopeful to get stuck in for this year sometime next week (if doing this challenge each year has taught me anything, it's that it's all a state of mind).


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Jan 2019)

Off and running in this challenge with a 50 mile club ride to Sudbury Hall yesterday.


----------



## Katherine (9 Jan 2019)

I joined the club ride last Sunday but only for the middle section, doing 20 miles, which was enough for my hands. I tried to really use my core and not put too much pressure on my hands but they were still sore, especially going over uneven surfaces.
I will join them for the start next Sunday and see how I go. It would be a qualifying distance if I do it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I joined the club ride last Sunday but only for the middle section, doing 20 miles, which was enough for my hands. I tried to really use my core and not put too much pressure on my hands but they were still sore, especially going over uneven surfaces.
> I will join them for the start next Sunday and see how I go. It would be a qualifying distance if I do it.


Well good luck @Katherine! Fingers crossed for you.....


----------



## Katherine (9 Jan 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Well good luck @Katherine! Fingers crossed for you.....


Thanks


----------



## Jon George (11 Jan 2019)

And I'm off!
Decided to see if I'd recovered enough from the Christmas cold and went for gentle ride on Patsy #2 The CX. I've lost my Blackburn computer, and there were a couple of road closures, but it was a familiar enough route for me to have no qualms claiming my first point. 
I'll see how the rest of the month unfolds, but it's been in the back of my mind for some time to attempt a 50 mile ride each month this year, as well as the 50 k. (Just for the double points, you understand. ) I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## kapelmuur (11 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I joined the club ride last Sunday but only for the middle section, doing 20 miles, which was enough for my hands. I tried to really use my core and not put too much pressure on my hands but they were still sore, especially going over uneven surfaces.
> I will join them for the start next Sunday and see how I go. It would be a qualifying distance if I do it.



This may not be a practical or sensible suggestion, but could you use tri bars to take the weight on your arms and off your hands?


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Jan 2019)

went for a 100.3km ride today= put my ride in the 50km/month challenge, but I'm going to try for 100....alas today.s was hard work....forgot how much fun the climb from Cottesbrooke to Hasslebech was....indeed I found a few 12% limbs...I'm sure it was easier last time. Plus my bike was filthy when I got back. Good fun though.....


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jan 2019)

56km done yesterday with 705m of climbing, that's good going round here. Just the 100km to go for January now, for some reason I'm looking at doing the triple again....


----------



## bruce1530 (12 Jan 2019)

.. and I’m in. 

Not got a great deal of motivation at present - hopefully that’ll pass soon. But wanted to get a 50 in this month, and the next couple of weekends look busy, so needed to get out today or tomorrow.

Weather was damp and breezy this morning - had planned to get out about 9, but it was nearer 11 by the time I got moving. Rain was off when I left home, and it “sounded windy”, although when i went outside it felt reasonably calm.

I had planned a 60k trip - 25k up the coast, then a loop along some farm roads to pick up a couple of elusive veloviewer tiles, then back home.

Turned left at the top of the road, and the wind hit me in the face. 

As I reached the exposed coast road, the wind strengthened, and to be honest it was pretty miserable. Heavy going. I reached a roundabout on the main road, which normally takes me around half an hour. Looked at the Garmin - 40 minutes!

20k done, and I’m in Largs. Keep plodding on north along the coast, until I reach the 25k marker. At that point, I was planning to head inland for those elusive veloviewer squares. But they would involve a fairly substantial hill, and a muddy track. Or maybe incurring the wrath of golfers. Let’s save that one for a dry day - I turned home.

30k, back in Largs. Rain was pretty heavy, and I had discovered that my big gloves are windproof and warm when dry - but they're not waterproof! 

Stopped at my usual coffee stop - they’re getting to know what sort of coffee I like - a wave when I was locking up the bike outside, and when I got in, the coffee was waiting on the counter.

Back on the road. Heavy rain, and wind stronger - initially from the side, and then behind me. Roads very wet, but the tailwind meant I was making good progress. 

Home, 51k, and Strava says I got personal bests on 3 segments in the last few miles on the exposed coast road. That tailwind was stronger than I thought!


----------



## Bazzer (13 Jan 2019)

I'm in with a hard won 50k. 
In my mind it was going to be a 50 miler, but the wind made it hard work, despite choosing a route which had a roughly north/south section of around 12 miles. Some of the gusts on the most exposed sections when hitting me sideways, made me grateful the roads were quiet. Throw in a couple of showers and the extra 18 or so miles to make it a 2 point ride were far from appealing.


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2019)

Second entry of the month. The weather was rather mild, but somewhat breezy. This was an attempt to get all the way up to British Camp via the Wyche. Managed, took it easy and ended being easier than expected. 56.8 km, and a second point in the bag.


----------



## Jon George (13 Jan 2019)

This was an accidental point acquisition: I decided to try out the first section of a prospective 50 miler for this month, and found (via Google maps) that I'd just scrapped over the finish line for 50 k!  
But, boy, was it ever windy!

This at Elmsett.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2019)

Not in yet, winds of 45mph this morning. 
Still got next week to try. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Not in yet, winds of 45mph this morning.
> Still got next week to try. Fingers crossed.


Still plenty of time here's hoping


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Not in yet, winds of 45mph this morning.
> Still got next week to try. Fingers crossed.


Yes, me too. Been ill for little more than a week. Itching to get back out on the bike.


----------



## Domus (13 Jan 2019)

Went out with The Chorlton Wanderers again today. Blooming wet and windy. Nice pub lunch and cracking route through the Cheshire lanes. Finished up with 97 Kms, if it hadn't been so wet and windy, and late I may have put in a 3 K loop but the wind won the day.


----------



## Katherine (14 Jan 2019)

Domus said:


> Went out with The Chorlton Wanderers again today. Blooming wet and windy. Nice pub lunch and cracking route through the Cheshire lanes. Finished up with 97 Kms, if it hadn't been so wet and windy, and late I may have put in a 3 K loop but the wind won the day.


I did my first 100k after a Chorlton Wanderers ride!


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I did my first 100k after a Chorlton Wanderers ride!



I wonder if they've ever considered changing the club name to Chorlton Wheelies? If not they should.


----------



## Fiona R (14 Jan 2019)

Seems everyone had that dratted strong headwind this weekend


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jan 2019)

I'm in! I forgot about starting 2019. As usual, I will only be posting one ride a month because I am incredibly lazy at typing place names with weird spellings.


----------



## Sbudge (14 Jan 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Seems everyone had that dratted strong headwind this weekend


Yes, it was pretty hard work for sure.


----------



## Sbudge (14 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I joined the club ride last Sunday but only for the middle section, doing 20 miles, which was enough for my hands. I tried to really use my core and not put too much pressure on my hands but they were still sore, especially going over uneven surfaces.
> I will join them for the start next Sunday and see how I go. It would be a qualifying distance if I do it.



I've a long-term wrist issue too, so am very sensitive to impacts/vibrations when riding. Over the last few years I've gradually evolved the bikes with:-
Thicker bar tape, gel inserts beneath the tape, carbon bars, wider/tubeless tyres (that can safely be ridden at lower pressures). All worth trying in my opinion.


----------



## Jon George (14 Jan 2019)

J had to get out today on a bike to stop my brain from fizzing over. In the process I acquired another point. 

And saw this as Henley.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jan 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> January 14th
> 
> Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return
> 
> ...


Welcome to the challenge @bluenotebob and good luck or is that bon chance


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Welcome to the challenge @bluenotebob and good luck or is that bon chance



Hey ! that was nice of you, thanks. That's the longest ride I've ever done in January - easy in spring/summer/autumn, but I'd felt daunted at the prospect of doing it in mid-January. It turned out to be a lot easier than I'd feared .. .which only goes to show the benefits of challenging yourself (you don't know what you're capable of if you don't try).

Bon chance is just fine, thanks. Good luck to you, too


----------



## Domus (14 Jan 2019)

Sbudge said:


> Yes, it was pretty hard work for sure.



On my trudge home from Manchester City Centre (up hill) to Sunny Radcliffe, My front light died, I unclipped left at a red light then couldn't clip in again. Struggled to a well lit petrol station and hopped on one foot while trying to extricate a twig jammed in my cleat using a discarded lolly stick.

With any luck it was all caught on CCTV and will appear on YouTube any time soon. 

Then got home to a rather frosty welcome from Senior Management.


----------



## Sbudge (15 Jan 2019)

Domus said:


> On my trudge home from Manchester City Centre (up hill) to Sunny Radcliffe, My front light died, I unclipped left at a red light then couldn't clip in again. Struggled to a well lit petrol station and hopped on one foot while trying to extricate a twig jammed in my cleat using a discarded lolly stick.
> 
> With any luck it was all caught on CCTV and will appear on YouTube any time soon.
> 
> Then got home to a rather frosty welcome from Senior Management.


But you *didn't* get a puncture too? How odd! When I get a ride like that one puncture (at least) seems inevitable. 
Welcome to the Winter wonderland.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2019)

About time I got my finger out and contributed here!
Great 100km last Sunday, meeting up with 8 or 9 other CC'ers for a pedal around Central London, including a flight in the cable car over the Thames as the new Woolwich Ferry isn't working yet.
The only chilly bit was while we were at the cafe for a burger and coffee. (And a serious headwind as I rode up The Greenway on my solo ride back to the car.


----------



## Domus (15 Jan 2019)

Sbudge said:


> But you *didn't* get a puncture too? How odd! When I get a ride like that one puncture (at least) seems inevitable.
> Welcome to the Winter wonderland.



Durano DDs. 25mm at 80 - 85 psi  May go up to 28mm next winter.


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Jan 2019)

About the points .. .sorry if this has already been asked and answered ... I'm going to give myself two points for every ride this year between 80 and 100km. There's some very cold weather forecast for next week, so I doubt that I shall be on the bike much. I want to go back over 2018 and calculate my total points for that year (even though I didn't cycle in January) and measure my progress this year against last.

No-one's going to jump up and down and shout "foul" if I claim two points for an 80km ride - right?


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Jan 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> About the points .. .sorry if this has already been asked and answered ... I'm going to give myself two points for every ride this year between 80 and 100km. There's some very cold weather forecast for next week, so I doubt that I shall be on the bike much. I want to go back over 2018 and calculate my total points for that year (even though I didn't cycle in January) and measure my progress this year against last.
> 
> No-one's going to jump up and down and shout "foul" if I claim two points for an 80km ride - right?




You’ll have to make it 81km, 80 isn’t quite 50 miles


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> About the points .. .sorry if this has already been asked and answered ... I'm going to give myself two points for every ride this year between 80 and 100km. There's some very cold weather forecast for next week, so I doubt that I shall be on the bike much. I want to go back over 2018 and calculate my total points for that year (even though I didn't cycle in January) and measure my progress this year against last.
> 
> No-one's going to jump up and down and shout "foul" if I claim two points for an 80km ride - right?


The points are purely a personal challenge is you set a target this year and next year you try and beat it . It's not a competition . 2 points are for 50 miles (80.46km) and above and less than 100km (62.14miles) which 3 points . Sorry for mixing kms and miles hope this clears it up so in Kms 2 points in 80.46


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> The points are purely a personal challenge is you set a target this year and next year you try and beat it . It's not a competition



Thanks @13 rider - yes, I understand that it's purely a personal challenge. That's why I wanted to calculate my 2018 points total first and then try and exceed it this year. I just didn't want to spend time working out last year's points total only for someone to point out that 80km wasn't worth two points (corrected as 80.46km).


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> Thanks @13 rider - yes, I understand that it's purely a personal challenge. That's why I wanted to calculate my 2018 points total first and then try and exceed it this year. I just didn't want to spend time working out last year's points total only for someone to point out that 80km wasn't worth two points (corrected as 80.46km).


As everything is a personal challenge I work on the principal if you think it counts it counts. feel free to count last points as you see fit after all you the one trying to beat it


----------



## Domus (17 Jan 2019)

Cracking sunny morning but sooo cold. 
Ice on the moors above Bury and Bolton so baled out in Belmont and avoided the climb up to Rivington. Went along Scout Road instead and had fabulous views over Bolton and Manchester. Another 50K took me just over 300K for the month so far. Very pleased


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Jan 2019)

Domus said:


> Cracking sunny morning but sooo cold



I grew up in Harwood @Domus and back in the early 1960s I cycled around Tottington, Egerton and Edgworth as a young kid. Reading your brief log of today's ride brought back some very happy memories for me. I remember Scout Road too ..


----------



## Domus (17 Jan 2019)

Born and grew up in Bolton and lived for a few years in Egerton in the '60s . Not into bikes at the time. Big changes in Bolton, now a very sad town, Bury has overtaken Bolton as a shopping destination. Hard to believe.
What took you to France?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2019)

Domus said:


> Cracking sunny morning but sooo cold.
> Ice on the moors above Bury and Bolton so baled out in Belmont and avoided the climb up to Rivington. Went along Scout Road instead and had fabulous views over Bolton and Manchester. Another 50K took me just over 300K for the month so far. Very pleased


Yes, it _WAS _cold! I was out at 08:30 to go for a blood test and saw patches of ice where the gritters hadn't been. Even though there was a lovely blue sky I decided to go straight home after the test. The main roads were clear but the high roads that I like would have been very iffy in places.


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Jan 2019)

Domus said:


> Born and grew up in Bolton and lived for a few years in Egerton in the '60s . Not into bikes at the time. Big changes in Bolton, now a very sad town, Bury has overtaken Bolton as a shopping destination. Hard to believe.
> What took you to France?



I left Bolton in 1968 and I've only been back a few times in the last 50 years. I'd heard that it had changed a lot - and not for the better. A bit like the football team … I spent most of my youth in the Great Lever End (they were good times) … that's a sad story too.

What brought me out here is a very long story - I guess a simple answer would be "life". I moved a lot within the UK, then Europe - then around 25 years ago I found an idyllic corner of central Brittany and bought an old farmhouse - initially as a 'holiday home', but now that I'm retired, I live here all the year round.


----------



## Domus (17 Jan 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> Great Lever End (they were good times) … that's a sad story too.



Manchester Road Paddock for me. I remember Big Sam and a very young Peter Reid making their debuts.
Not watched footy for 15 years now.

Had a couple of nice holidays in Brittany when the girls were small. Eurocamp near Carnac before they fenced in the stones.
Happy days


----------



## Saluki (18 Jan 2019)

I decided that, as the weather is cold and I don't really like the cold, that I would post Sundays rides. A 22 miler and a 10 miler a while after as I was just so flipping cold as I looped back through Downham.
I got all warmed up and was persuaded back out on my other bike by the chap. 2 points in January will do me. If the cold breaks, I might look at another point ride but I am not terribly worried about it.
I did go out last night, did half a mile and had the 'stuff this for a game of soldiers' convo with chap and went back home and off to the pictures instead.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jan 2019)

Glad I've already banked this months rides, as the forecast for tomorrow looks grim.
I did have the startings of a plan to wrap January up with another half, and combine it with bagging a few letters for the ABC thread but it's currently snowing, is meant to do that on and off all night and then not get warmer than 2 degrees all day tomorrow , so tomorrows ride will be on the turbo.

Sunday was always ruled out due to other plans.

Good luck if you're out there this weekend.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Glad I've already banked this months rides, as the forecast for tomorrow looks grim.
> I did have the startings of a plan to wrap January up with another half, and combine it with bagging a few letters for the ABC thread but it's currently snowing, is meant to do that on and off all night and then not get warmer than 2 degrees all day tomorrow , so tomorrows ride will be on the turbo.
> 
> Sunday was always ruled out due to other plans.
> ...



Well, it snowed again overnight so that's a cheeky 21 miles on the turbo just completed. The snow has largely melted now (obvs) but I'm not risking it.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jan 2019)

Didn't get a half century in last weekend so dragged myself out today . Did a standard 50 km loop out to Wymeswold and back . It's was  cold but dry .


----------



## Katherine (20 Jan 2019)

I'm in!!! 
(37 miles )
I'll log it later.


----------



## The Bystander (20 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I'm in!!!
> (37 miles )
> I'll log it later.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I'm in!!!
> (37 miles )
> I'll log it later.



Well done @Katherine


----------



## Fiona R (20 Jan 2019)

After silly stuff last week, and another audax next weekend I was taking it easy this weekend. Ride planned with OH yesterday to Clevedon as he hasn't/doesn't ride much in winter so he needed some miles before next Sat. I told him it was going to clear up in the afternoon, did it heck. Absolutely soaked but we did a Belmont and warmed up with a coffee in Clevedon but could not face making the 40km (most direct route home) into 50km. so I planned a bit of an extension to short club ride this morning and hacked Belmont twice before Chew Valley. No rain but it got colder and colder brr. At least a decent 60km so the challenge made me add a little bit more.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jan 2019)

I’m up and running for 2019, with one of the worst entry rides in the 4 years I’ve been doing the challenge! Drizzle, Fog, Torrential Rain, Mud and Water. It was a case of having to get out though, as it might be my last chance for the Month.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I'm in!!!
> (37 miles )
> I'll log it later.



Great stuff, well done! 



gavgav said:


> I’m up and running for 2019, with one of the worst entry rides in the 4 years I’ve been doing the challenge! Drizzle, Fog, Torrential Rain, Mud and Water. It was a case of having to get out though, as it might be my last chance for the Month.



That sounds like my qualifying ride in December for the 2018 challenge  
Well done for sticking at it - it's amazing what these challenges make you do.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> I’m up and running for 2019, with one of the worst entry rides in the 4 years I’ve been doing the challenge! Drizzle, Fog, Torrential Rain, Mud and Water. It was a case of having to get out though, as it might be my last chance for the Month.


Well done @gavgav good effort in getting it done


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Jan 2019)

47 mile club ride today, that wont sync.... It looks like my old phone as become incompatible with the strava app


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

Lilliburlero said:


> 47 mile club ride today, that wont sync.... It looks like my old phone as become incompatible with the strava app


We believe you


----------



## Houthakker (20 Jan 2019)

Got 61 miles in today (98.5km) and was so knackered and cold when I got back I couldn't manage a loop to take it over 100 km for the extra 1 point!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

Two 50km+ rides over the weekend. One with a mate yesterday to pick up a pie from Scotch Lodge Farm shop/cafe, and one today, freezing, to get a package from work, then over to Boughton farm shop to pick up a couple of kilos of spuds. 
The temperature was hovering on zero all the way round, but it was lovely and sunny


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jan 2019)

A few days to go but 1 weekend to get your qualifying rides in . We have a few riders who completed last year but without a ride this month so a nudge for @Spinney ,@Ice2911 ,@kipster ,@Slick ,@the stupid one and @slow scot . All newcomers more than welcome were a friendly bunch


----------



## Slick (23 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> A few days to go but 1 weekend to get your qualifying rides in . We have a few riders who completed last year but without a ride this month so a nudge for @Spinney ,@Ice2911 ,@kipster ,@Slick ,@the stupid one and @slow scot . All newcomers more than welcome were a friendly bunch


Touch and go for me this month, long story but if I don't get a ride in on Sunday, its unlikely to happen at all this month.


----------



## Domus (25 Jan 2019)

Met up with some friends in Wilmslow for a gentle pootle plus a circuit of the airport. Some lovely little lanes yet only a few metres from the runways.
Pleasant lunch in the Concorde viewing area sat with the plane spotters. 
Busy train back to Bolton but a nice day out.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jan 2019)

Just seen the forecast for tomorrow, dry and a near tropical 9 °C. Looks like being a bit breezy with gusts of 20 mph, but you can't have everything can you? 

That makes Saturday the better day as Sunday looks positively grim according to the Met Office, with showers and 40+mph winds making it feel like -2°C


----------



## demro (25 Jan 2019)

I am new to the forum and have read with interest how you are all getting on with the challenge. So thought it was time i started to log my rides for both the 50km and 100km challenges. I have already completed both qualifying rides but it has been difficult fitting them in with only having weekends to get on the bike. Fingers crossed for the rest of the year and good luck to everyone. Cheers


----------



## Slick (26 Jan 2019)

I did mine on Friday. I knew I'd be struggling especially as I couldn't make my usual ride with a mate last Sunday as I was flying down to Peterborough. I also knew tomorrow is looking like tough conditions and I had plans for today, so I finished work at midday after cycling to work but didn't count those 24 kilometres although I was tempted. It feels like some time since I've been over the Erskine bridge that used to be my old commute, so I headed from the grey skies at Inchinnan towards the inviting blue skies of Dumbarton. I'd forgotten how nice it was to be that side of the clyde again and riding away from the traffic on the cycle path was a welcome change as fighting for position on my usual commute does become tiresome at times. We always get a packed lunch on a Friday so I sat at the mouth of the river Levin and ate half of quite a large baguette before turning for home and the grey skies of Inchinnan. From there it was just my usual commute ride home which was murder at the usual pinch points but I was so delighted to get my January qualifying ride in that this might be my go to ride when I'm struggling and just need to get one done. Just a smidge under 60k for the ride and 84k for the day.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2019)

Well done @Slick


----------



## Slick (26 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Slick


Thanks for the usual nudge. 

I'll probably get a call in the morning and get another ride in but I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## bluenotebob (27 Jan 2019)

I did a couple of rides recently (38 and 39km) that, with a little bit more thought and organisation, could easily have been 50+km runs. I thought I’d have a chance yesterday of doing a longer run but I wasn’t sure about the wind. I climbed up out of the village and the wind picked me up and threw me east towards Mauron. I thought I’d head south on the V3 Voie Verte and see how far I’d get, knowing that I’d have the wind mostly behind me on the way home.

It was a battle – the V3 follows the line of an old railway and is mostly along tree-lined and sheltered river valleys, but even so – 27km of riding against that wind had me seriously knackered by the time I got to the Nantes-to-Brest canal south of Ploermel. I cycled along the canal to Montertelot, stopped and scoffed a Kinder Bueno and tried to work out the best way home, aware that I was about two hours away and that it still gets dark early in January. 

I tracked back along the canal and onto the V3 again heading north … with the wind behind me at last, I was going faster uphill on some sections than I had been going down them. I have a handful of options of getting home directly but they all involve open, exposed and relatively high countryside, so I opted for the shortest – even if it meant tackling a few sharp inclines. I got home just as the light was failing – after about 4 hours on the bike. Weary and hungry, but happy to have finished my longest ride of the year so far – 64.03km: not very long, but long enough for late January.

Here's a photo of Montertelot from May last year (the footpath in the photo is the EV1 Veloroute that runs from Norway to Portugal, or something like that..)


----------



## Banjo (27 Jan 2019)

I haven't ridden a full 50kms since doing a 200km audax in October 2017. think since then my longest ride has been about 30km . Plan is to set of Westward through the Vale of Glamorgan tommorow and open my account in the 50 km a month challenge. Hopefully will be back tomorrow eve with some pictures . Fingers crossed as its my last chance for January so it could be crash and burn before leaving the runway if anything stops me.

I dont do strava Do rides have to be recorded to count or is this an honesty challenge? I could upload the gps track to map my ride if required but prefer honesty rather than fretting over uploading "evidence"


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jan 2019)

Banjo said:


> I haven't ridden a full 50kms since doing a 200km audax in October 2017. think since then my longest ride has been about 30km . Plan is to set of Westward through the Vale of Glamorgan tommorow and open my account in the 50 km a month challenge. Hopefully will be back tomorrow eve with some pictures . Fingers crossed as its my last chance for January so it could be crash and burn before leaving the runway if anything stops me.
> 
> I dont do strava Do rides have to be recorded to count or is this an honesty challenge? I could upload the gps track to map my ride if required but prefer honesty rather than fretting over uploading "evidence"


Good luck @Banjo . Challenge is done on trust no need for proof . Your only challenging yourself so if you say it's 50km it's 50km


----------



## Banjo (28 Jan 2019)

First one in the bag 51.3 kms Westward through the Vale of Glamorgan lanes to Wick and back .
Bit of a shock two police vehicles passed me going down hill towards the Porthkerry viaduct my route passed along a path that goes under it. The police were dealing with some poor soul who had jumped off . The path was at least a hundred foot away from the deceased person so I didn't think it too disrespectful to carry on.

Onward through the lanes to Rhoose ,Llantwit Major ,St Donats,and Wick then back along the main road with the wind on my back to home in Barry.







Looks like the brickie went to the pub at lunchtime.












Only averaged 20 km /hour but hopefully can improve a bit on that ,not sure I really care much :-)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jan 2019)

Banjo said:


> First one in the bag 51.3 kms Westward through the Vale of Glamorgan lanes to Wick and back .
> Bit of a shock two police vehicles passed me going down hill towards the Porthkerry viaduct my route passed along a path that goes under it. The police were dealing with some poor soul who had jumped off . The path was at least a hundred foot away from the deceased person so I didn't think it too disrespectful to carry on.
> 
> Onward through the lanes to Rhoose ,Llantwit Major ,St Donats,and Wick then back along the main road with the wind on my back to home in Barry.
> ...


Noticed you’ve got three bottle cages - did the frame come with bolts and bosses for three or have you modified it yourself?


----------



## Banjo (28 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Noticed you’ve got three bottle cages - did the frame come with bolts and bosses for three or have you modified it yourself?


The bike is a Felt VR50 ,it came with the 3 bosses but with the compact 54cm frame you can only get one 0.75litre and 2 half litre bottles in the space.


The top cage with a red bottle in is a side entry one.

Theres another (fourth) boss on the top of the top tube.


----------



## kapelmuur (28 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Noticed you’ve got three bottle cages - did the frame come with bolts and bosses for three or have you modified it yourself?


You can buy bottle cage adapters that allow you to fit a bottle cage anywhere on the frame.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jan 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> You can buy bottle cage adapters that allow you to fit a bottle cage anywhere on the frame.


Yes, I’ve seen those. I just wondered with Banjo’s bike because I didn’t see the telltale bands around the frame.


----------



## Banjo (29 Jan 2019)

Only drank about 300 mil of water on 50 km ride yesterday.Will leave second bottle at home next month probably only needed for hot weather.

Got a black Boardman half liter bottle this morning .Red one always tasted of plastic and black will blend in with the bike colours.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2019)

So we have 37 riders in from the start . Good luck everyone . Hopefully others may join in back dating rides are allowed .


----------



## L Q (31 Jan 2019)

Managed a 34 mile ride last Sunday.

Since then I have been loaded with cold

Nice ride out from Market Rasen to Woodhall and left my bike at Woodhall and got a lift back with the missus after walking the hound.

No desire to do a ride today with -4 and freezing fog all day.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2019)

L Q said:


> Managed a 34 mile ride last Sunday.
> 
> Since then I have been loaded with cold
> 
> ...


If your throwing your hat in the ring please post in the challenge thread and welcome on board .We Leicester CCers occasionly get out that way on our Leicester to Lincoln jaunts .


----------



## Domus (1 Feb 2019)

February off to flying start. Up in Grange for a few days warming up the caravan for number 3 daughter who is doing the Grizedale half marathon this weekend. Brought the bike just in case and bingo, beautiful sunny morning if not a bit chilly. A few icy patches here and there but the sun and the climbs warmed me up. Cracking clear views across the bay from Arnside before a hot climb to Silverdale for a cafe stop. Very few bikes about today usually see far more around Arnside. 
Prostate surgery scheduled for Feb 20 so March will be a lean month.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> Prostate surgery scheduled for Feb 20 so March will be a lean month.



Good luck with that @Domus .. best wishes from France


----------



## Domus (1 Feb 2019)

Merci


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I'm in!!!
> (37 miles )
> I'll log it later.


Just realised it's February already, but I have logged my one and only but very significant, qualifying ride now.
Last year I had 66 points up to the beginning of October but I doubt it will as much this year as it's going to take me a while to get back up to the longer 50 mile and 100k rides.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2019)

2 more riders declared to Jan so total Upto 39 riders


----------



## Banjo (1 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> February off to flying start. Up in Grange for a few days warming up the caravan for number 3 daughter who is doing the Grizedale half marathon this weekend. Brought the bike just in case and bingo, beautiful sunny morning if not a bit chilly. A few icy patches here and there but the sun and the climbs warmed me up. Cracking clear views across the bay from Arnside before a hot climb to Silverdale for a cafe stop. Very few bikes about today usually see far more around Arnside.
> Prostate surgery scheduled for Feb 20 so March will be a lean month.


Good luck with the surgery.Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Feb 2019)

I really want to get out for a ride tomorrow, but looking out of the window now there is a very hard, white frost.

I guess I'll be checking in the morning to see just how icy it is.

Edit to add: I've just read this and now feel suitably shamefaced about worrying about it being cold:

https://road.cc/content/news/255613-cyclist-defies-polar-vortex-set-new-course-record-arrowhead-135


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2019)

That's Febs in the bag which makes 50 months in this challenge a nice round figure ,50 months of 50 km rides


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Feb 2019)

Another Saturday with no ride - simply too icy to risk it and despite being a bright day it's still icy now in the shaded spots.
Subzero temperatures forecast again tonight and until mid-morning tomorrow so the chances of a ride then look very slim too.

I've done an hour on the turbo but it's just not the same.


----------



## C R (2 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Another Saturday with no ride - simply too icy to risk it and despite being a bright day it's still icy now in the shaded spots.
> Subzero temperatures forecast again tonight and until mid-morning tomorrow so the chances of a ride then look very slim too.
> 
> I've done an hour on the turbo but it's just not the same.


Same here, third weekend in a row that the weather interferes with my riding.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2019)

I got away with a heavy fall on an icy road a while back but don't want to risk it happening again - I could be unlucky next time! I'll stay off the roads for a few more days until the ice risk passes.



Domus said:


> Prostate surgery scheduled for Feb 20 so March will be a lean month.





Banjo said:


> Good luck with the surgery.Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


Yes - good luck and heal fast!

If you do manage to get back up to speed by the end of March and fancy joining other CC members for an outing to the coast, watch out for my annual forum ride to Conder Green/Glasson Dock. It is a 100 mile round trip from from Todmorden or 100 km from Whalley, usually taking place on the last Saturday in March or the first in April.


----------



## Domus (2 Feb 2019)

Your Glasson Dock ride last year coincided with my Bay Cycle Way, we arrived at the cafe after you had gone. 
I will wait and see but I need to get fit for the second week in April as I am of to Mallorca


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> Your Glasson Dock ride last year coincided with my Bay Cycle Way, we arrived at the cafe after you had gone.
> I will wait and see but I need to get fit for the second week in April as I am of to Mallorca


Ah yes - I forgot that!


----------



## Littgull (3 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Another Saturday with no ride - simply too icy to risk it and despite being a bright day it's still icy now in the shaded spots.
> Subzero temperatures forecast again tonight and until mid-morning tomorrow so the chances of a ride then look very slim too.
> 
> I've done an hour on the turbo but it's just not the same.


I've got exactly the same dilemma this morning. No outdoor cycling for a week due to the ice. A very hard frost last night that has left some 'new'' ice. A window of a few hours this morning to get out on the bike before forecasted snow arrives from 1 pm. I would ride gritted main roads but you only need just one ungritted spot in a shaded part and disaster could strike. To compound things, we are away (without bikes) from Tuesday to Thursday this week. So if I don't get out this morning it'll be nearly a week until I get out and rain is forecasted for Friday and Saturday.
My decision - be patient and don't risk it on the bike this morning. I'll get out for a good walk instead. Plenty of better ice free days to come.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Feb 2019)

Littgull said:


> I've got exactly the same dilemma this morning. No outdoor cycling for a week due to the ice. A very hard frost last night that has left some 'new'' ice. A window of a few hours this morning to get out on the bike before forecasted snow arrives from 1 pm. I would ride gritted main roads but you only need just one ungritted spot in a shaded part and disaster could strike. To compound things, we are away (without bikes) from Tuesday to Thursday this week. So if I don't get out this morning it'll be nearly a week until I get out and rain is forecasted for Friday and Saturday.
> My decision - be patient and don't risk it on the bike this morning. I'll get out for a good walk instead. Plenty of better ice free days to come.



You're right - walking the dog has confirmed that there is just too much ice about to risk it this morning and I've got other commitments this afternoon so it looks like the turbo again.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2019)

I haven't ventured out yet but it got down below -4 deg C here last night so I am sure that there will be ice in places away from the busy main valley roads and I don't really fancy cycling on them today. I will walk to the shops and come back into the warm. I'll do 30+ minutes on the turbo trainer this afternoon.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Feb 2019)

Studded tyres is the answer to riding on ice.

The conditions we have currently are made for them, light snow, black and other colours of ice.

I recall a couple of pedestrians gawping at me last winter as I rode - carefully - on a path they were having trouble standing up on.


----------



## Littgull (3 Feb 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Studded tyres is the answer to riding on ice.
> 
> The conditions we have currently are made for them, light snow, black and other colours of ice.
> 
> I recall a couple of pedestrians gawping at me last winter as I rode - carefully - on a path they were having trouble standing up on.


Yes, studded tyres are definitely the answer Rob. But I don't really want the faff of putting them on and taking them off for what is not normally any more than a week or ten days of snowy/icy weather each year. Not to mention shelling out for them too.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2019)

Littgull said:


> Yes, studded tyres are definitely the answer Rob. But I don't really want the faff of putting them on and taking them off for what is not normally any more than a week or ten days of snowy/icy weather each year. Not to mention shelling out for them too.


I was thinking that too.

If I could afford a spare pair of wheels which I could leave permanently fitted with studded tyres then I would be happy to swap those over as needed, but I_ can't_ afford to do that. As for just swapping tyres - not for a week or two at a time when I would probably only be riding 100-150 kms a week anyway.

I'm nearly 400 kms down on my target for the year to date but I will soon start to catch up once the weather improves.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Feb 2019)

Littgull said:


> Yes, studded tyres are definitely the answer Rob. But I don't really want the faff of putting them on and taking them off for what is not normally any more than a week or ten days of snowy/icy weather each year. Not to mention shelling out for them too.



Aye, the extra faff is not to be under-estimated.

Another point is the studded tyres are less puncture resistant, I suspect the compound is a bit 'stickier' to aid grip in freezing conditions.

Were I a commuter, I'd think about a spare set of wheels with the studs mounted permanently on them.

Looks to be milder for the next couple of weeks, so it would be handy to be able to whip the studs off and put them back for the next cold snap.

Edit: Beaten to it by @ColinJ.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Feb 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Studded tyres is the answer to riding on ice.
> 
> The conditions we have currently are made for them, light snow, black and other colours of ice.
> 
> I recall a couple of pedestrians gawping at me last winter as I rode - carefully - on a path they were having trouble standing up on.





Littgull said:


> Yes, studded tyres are definitely the answer Rob. But I don't really want the faff of putting them on and taking them off for what is not normally any more than a week or ten days of snowy/icy weather each year. Not to mention shelling out for them too.





ColinJ said:


> I was thinking that too.
> 
> If I could afford a spare pair of wheels which I could leave permanently fitted with studded tyres then I would be happy to swap those over as needed, but I_ can't_ afford to do that. As for just swapping tyres - not for a week or two at a time when I would probably only be riding 100-150 kms a week anyway.
> 
> I'm nearly 400 kms down on my target for the year to date but I will soon start to catch up once the weather improves.





Pale Rider said:


> Aye, the extra faff is not to be under-estimated.
> 
> Another point is the studded tyres are less puncture resistant, I suspect the compound is a bit 'stickier' to aid grip in freezing conditions.
> 
> ...



Or buy some of these?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2019)

I started off by once the studded tyres went on the bike they stayed on until winter was finished. You can ride them when there is no ice it's just very hard work riding them.

I then moved onto having them on a spare wheel set, then I moved onto a winter bike


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2019)

Ice??!
My 50km+ problem was mud 







Not an easy ride at this point!

By 'not an easy ride', I mean 'unrideable' 

At least in wasn't freezing cold


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Ice??!
> My 50km+ problem was mud
> 
> View attachment 450814
> ...


Ha ha. I had a similar thing happen to my mountain bike once on the Rossendale Mountain Bike Challenge. I ended up throwing my bike into a deep puddle and leaving it to soak for a few minutes while I found something to scrape the mud off with!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha. I had a similar thing happen to my mountain bike once on the Rossendale Mountain Bike Challenge. I ended up throwing my bike into a deep puddle and leaving it to soak for a few minutes while I found something to scrape the mud off with!


From a distance, the bridleway looked OK, especially if we stayed on the green bits.. Sadly, the plan failed


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> From a distance, the bridleway looked OK, especially if we stayed on the green bits.. Sadly, the plan failed


In my case, the route took us over a very unnatural looking 'hill'. I reckon it was a landfill site that had been sealed with a thick layer of clay. The damn stuff was incredibly sticky and dense!


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Feb 2019)

I know it's early days yet, but look at this...






Fingers crossed


----------



## C R (5 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I know it's early days yet, but look at this...
> 
> View attachment 450974
> 
> ...



Don't tempt fate talking about it. I am not even thinking of riding on Sunday, oh no, .


----------



## Fiona R (6 Feb 2019)

After being sensible at the weekend I managed to get out on a group ride today to Priddy. Light winds, sunny, a few snow patches on top of the Mendips still I thought it was going to be 40-50 km but ended up being 76km and 892m of ascent, although we went the long way round and not straight up West Harptree. Bacon baguettes, good company. Now having to work all evening after playing hookie


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2019)

I had intended to go out and do a decent ride today but a 'friend' has generously donated her cold to me so I stayed in and felt sorry for myself instead! 

It is turning out to be a slow start to my cycling year. I'll probably take several days to get over this lurgy, and then try to get a '50' in next week. I want to get my '100' (km) in ASAP after that because I hate leaving my challenge rides until the end of the month.


----------



## Domus (6 Feb 2019)

Another 50 today, trying to get as many rides in as possible before my surgery, hoping that any fitness I do have will aid recovery.
Not as long as I was hoping due to Mrs Domus suffering very persistent early morning nose bleed, leading to a stress induced Hypo. I eventually got out an hour later than planned to meet my mate for coffee in Costa in Leigh. I had planned a more convoluted journey there of at least 45 K but managed only 30. 
Our return via the tried a tested route gave me a grand total of 53 Kms.

Mrs Domus had fully recovered before I left her, so much so in fact when I rang her from Leigh she was shopping in M&S in Bury. 

Going away tomorrow, a couple of nights in the Cotswolds celebrating our 43rd Wedding Anniversary. 

Back in time for the Chorlton Wanderers ride on Sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> Going away tomorrow, a couple of nights in the Cotswolds celebrating our 43rd Wedding Anniversary.


Oh, that means you must be at least my age (early 60s) - for some reason I thought you were in your 40s!

Enjoy your Cotswolds break.


----------



## Domus (7 Feb 2019)

65 on May1. 
Pension not paid ‘till November


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> 65 on May1.
> Pension not paid ‘till November


Mine will be put back by a whole year. I have to wait until 2022.


----------



## bluenotebob (8 Feb 2019)

My first ride for 12 days yesterday – we’ve had a succession of too wet, too cold, or too windy days recently, which effectively precluded the possibility of getting out on the bike. I finally opened my ‘account’ for February with a 39km local ride – most of it was spent fighting the wind. Hopefully calmer weather next week will allow me to open my Challenge 'account' for February.

@ColinJ and @Domus – I’m 66 now, and I did wonder whether we should be in a ‘veteran’ class within this Challenge, with some sort of dispensation available .. perhaps along the lines of “yes, Bob, we know you were going to do an 85km ride yesterday but it was too windy. Hey, have the points anyway…”. Yes, I am joking.

Anyway, top marks for all those who’ve already ridden more than 50km in a day this month.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Feb 2019)

Here's the problem.
At this time of year I only get to ride at weekends. Due to the weather, mainly ice, it's now three weeks since my last ride and despite turbo sessions I'm in danger of going stir crazy.

While tomorrow looks like being largely dry, it's going to be _very_ windy - the Met Office reckon average windspeeds of 25mph and gusting well over 50mph.

That could be a bit lively out on the bike. 
I've binned rides off at considerably lower wind speeds.

But...the forecast direction of the wind looks lined up pretty much perfectly with a straight run to York, 24 miles away. And imagine the average speed!

Obviously the return journey would be grim, but there is always the train home. 
And if I got off a station further along the line I'd be able to add enough miles to get a metric half in. 

For some reason Mrs ND isn't too keen on the idea.

What to do...?


----------



## Slick (8 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Here's the problem.
> At this time of year I only get to ride at weekends. Due to the weather, mainly ice, it's now three weeks since my last ride and despite turbo sessions I'm in danger of going stir crazy.
> 
> While tomorrow looks like being largely dry, it's going to be _very_ windy - the Met Office reckon average windspeeds of 25mph and gusting well over 50mph.
> ...


I was thinking about a duvet day.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Here's the problem.
> At this time of year I only get to ride at weekends. Due to the weather, mainly ice, it's now three weeks since my last ride and despite turbo sessions I'm in danger of going stir crazy.
> 
> While tomorrow looks like being largely dry, it's going to be _very_ windy - the Met Office reckon average windspeeds of 25mph and gusting well over 50mph.
> ...


Who listens to their OH's?


----------



## lane (8 Feb 2019)

From what I have seen there is a good chance of a cold and icy second half of the month. I have my eye on late afternoon tomorrow when the wind looks like it will moderate but stays at about 8 degrees. It was frustrating being at work one day this week when the weather looked OK for a ride. But that is the challenge I can knock off 7 50km rides in June but getting the winter ones in is the hard bit.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Feb 2019)

Just checked and it's far too windy (not to mention wet), so that's today's ride binned off. I thought the poor dog was going to blow away when he was walked!

Tomorrow looks hopeful though so fingers crossed.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Who listens to their OH's?


I didn't... 




Now she is my _ex_-OH!


----------



## lane (9 Feb 2019)

Well I waited for the wind to moderate which I think it did to an extent and eventually got out at 4pm. Managed my 50k for February and got back in the dark. Also collected two signs for the ABC challenge. It was a day that without the challenge I would not have got out but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Fiona R (10 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure whether it's on for me to like that? We just ignore each other and every now and then he submits and comes on a ride with me but same difference he has his golf. Win win!

Yesterday being a case in point, will elaborate later


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Feb 2019)

Well, I've finally got a ride in this month, so I'm still in the hunt! 

My first outdoor bike ride in nearly three weeks and it was needed before I went stir crazy

Actually a rather nice day out there for the time of year and it was good to finally get some miles under the wheels, rather than plugging away on the turbo.


----------



## bruce1530 (10 Feb 2019)

Managed to get a 50 in this morning. Only my second ride of the year - been otherwise occupied by family stuff, work, other projects, and bad weather and a general lack of mojo didn’t help.

But this morning’s forecast looked OK. BBC said it’d be 7 degrees, gentle breeze and only 10% chance of rain. 

Out about 9.30. Weather looked fine, but a bit chilly. As I made my way across to the garage to get the bike, I noticed ice on a puddle, the “7 degrees” was a bit optimistic.

I had a 65k trip planned - although I knew I’d hardly been on the bike recently. 

Followed the main road until I reached the NCN7, then followed it to Kilwinning. Maybe it was the cold, maybe the gravelly surface on that road, or maybe I was being overcautious in case of ice, but I seemed to take ages to get there.

Back onto a road, and through Irvine town centre, around some industrial areas, and on towards Dundonald.

20k down, and I’m passing the Garden Centre at Dundonald. It had been heavy going. Thought about grabbing a coffee, but decided to push on to Symington. Just as I left Dundonald, another cyclist joined the road a couple of hundred yards ahead. That gave me a target, and gave me someone to keep up with on the hilly section. Passed on a second coffee opportunity at the next garden centre, and headed towards some farm roads between Tarbolton and Mauchine. I’d never been on those particular roads - they were a bit lumpy - but I wanted to pick up a few Veloviewer tiles. Really enjoyable section - fine weather, and some great views.

The plan had been to head from there towards Coylton, and loop round to the south of Ayr. But at that point, the 10% chance of rain happened. And it was heavy stuff. The wind also got up - into my face of course. I decided to cut the trip short and head directly for Ayr, so followed the main road through Mossblown and past Auchincruive college, to Ayr. 51k on the clock when I reached the station, train to Kilwinning, then another 6k to get me home.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Not sure whether it's on for me to like that? We just ignore each other and every now and then he submits and comes on a ride with me but same difference he has his golf. Win win!
> 
> Yesterday being a case in point, will elaborate later


Funnily enough, I have been on 2 cycling holidays with my ex recently!

We rode the (Morecambe) Bay Way together in 2017 (with an extra day round Coniston and Windermere) and we took our bikes to a cottage near Barmouth last year. I sometimes do a day by myself or add some distance on at the end of the day if she has had enough.


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2019)

Like a lot of others, I feel like I'm struggling to get my qualifying rides in. The weather hasn't been that bad here and I'm getting lots of commute rides in but come the weekend opportunities for something a bit more interesting seem few and far between for various reasons. Today was my first chance to get away on my own but you really have to wait and see if the weather will be kind as the forecasts round here have been poor of late. So as daylight broke it became obvious it was going to be a good day, so got all the gear out and went to get the bike and got quite a shock as I stepped outside and nearly went on my backside on some ice that had formed on the drive. 

With the big boy pants on I immediately headed for Neilston and against my better judgement went over the hill on the farm roads rather than use the main road. It takes the low winter sun out the equation but you are climbing straight away before you even get a chance to warm up.
I did meet the usual mix of farmer vehicles and dog walkers but all was pretty quiet over to Newton Mearns but that soon changed on the run heading back towards Stewarton that felt really busy for some reason as it was still early and is usually a quiet country back road. No real issues though as everyone seemed to be on their best behaviour and gave me loads of room, so I was able to enjoy the sunshine as the temperature rose. Stopped in Stewarton for tea and cake which is always nice before heading home via Dunlop on the back roads again which gives me a good downhill finish.


----------



## Domus (10 Feb 2019)

Out again with the Chorlton Wanderers, this time a tour around Dunham Massey, we seemed to have a headwind most of the day. The pub lunch coincided with a brief but heavy hail shower. Good timing methinks. City Centre Manchester is awful, each time I go down there the roadworks and diversions are different. This time there was a diversion on a diverted route.


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Feb 2019)

Did February's on Saturday - bit windier than 'd like for a 100K ride but it is probably the only weekend when I definitely have the time - and Sunday looked a bit wet - I love having to cycle downhill in 40mph headwinds....Anyhoo

102Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett -Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva -Mnks Kirby -Withybrook - Shilton -Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Brinklow - Shilton - Pailton - Monks Kirby -Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Ashby Magna - Countersthorpe - Blaby

So most of the first 40K was into a headwind, of course it calmed down a lot for the way home but it was a bit easier with a 18mph tailwind. Then back home to finish changing the drivetrain on my hybrid (new shifters, brake levers, chain, cassette, cleaned and serviced other bits - works fine!  ). Managed a wet 11km run on Sunday too....


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Feb 2019)

Feb done.

Weather too good today not to get out and do a bit, setting off just after 4pm to take in the last of the sunshine but my oh my did it drop cold when it finally went down!

Chose a hilly route as practice for the end of the months jolly to Spain, and it was a nice steady paced ride as I’d forgotten my water bottle so didn’t want to overcook it. Climbs included Stanton under Bardon, Sharply hill, Oaks in Charnwood and Swannington to complete over 2,000ft of up.







https://www.relive.cc/view/2139400251


----------



## Rob and Alison (11 Feb 2019)

A bit of jiggery-pokery yesterday and we three are all in for February!
Miles are a bit down this month, we are blaming the weather of course.

So yesterday a plan was hatched - a morning 50km's (32miles) on the tandem was followed by a 40 minute break to change bikes and get Stig out for his February 50km (33mile) ride. Turned out to be a good days riding, just a tad under 66 miles in all, on probably the best day of February so far - round here at least.


----------



## Banjo (13 Feb 2019)

51 km wander around the Vale of Glamorgan Barry Cardiff Wenvoe Twyn Yr Odyn St Nichoas Rhoose.

Perfect weather had to take one layer off mid ride.






Bike is an ally Felt VR50

The Plaque on the stone is a tribute to the quarrymen of the area and a handy place to stop for a breather and a banana.


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Feb 2019)

I had a day off work so once Mr Sky man had been to fit my Q box I took full advantage of the mild conditions and sunshine to get out and do a bit, today was a 50 mile loop down to Lutterworth and back.

It seemed to be a southerly wind as it was against on the way down and with me on the way back. I took in some familiar roads and villages en route to Lutterworth which was made better by the fact they were virtually traffic free for the most part. Then it was new stuff after so long.

Called in at a service station once there and had a quick ten mins break, chomping on a mars bar and guzzling a lucozade before heading back with the wind with me.

Again on the way back initially it was new roads and villages for the most part until I got to the outskirts of Leicester and there was no real climbing of note, a few gradual drags and the odd punchy number here and there but nothing to write home about.

All in all a very steady 50 miles in 3:13, averaging just shy of 16mph on a very sunny and pleasant route.
https://www.relive.cc/view/2143545182


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Feb 2019)

I had a really enjoyable and leg-stretching 82km run today.

Details and photos here ..

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5534979


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2019)

Nice sunny 36 miles today. 






No café stop as the place I was thinking of was shut Grrrrr...


----------



## Domus (14 Feb 2019)

It was very sunny in Sunny Radcliffe this morning so went out for a gentle spin before my first Audax on Saturday. The Drop Off Cafe in Edenfield has reopened so that was first port of call. Refuelled by beans on toast and coffee I decided to "do" Holcombe Hill, after that I decided to loop through Bolton to get up to 50 Kms. So my gentle spin out ended up at 54 Kms and 500 m of ascent. Bike washed, flints and bits of glass removed from tyres, chain lubed and wiped ready for my baptism of fire.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Feb 2019)

Blimey, who turned the thermostat up? 

Another point today and although it was hard work, looking back it was worth the effort.
Got a few new roads under the wheels and said hello to a genuine legend* too so all is good.

The bike is filthy, but I'm hoping to get out again tomorrow morning (although maybe not for a half century), so no point cleaning it just yet. 

* - all will be revealed in the report over on Your Ride Today...


----------



## Domus (16 Feb 2019)

Completed my first Audax today. 121Kms and 1500 metres of climbing. My main concern was being timed out due the amount of climbing and the headwind on the climb out of Blackburn and the relentless drag up to Owd Bett's. Anyway got in with 20 mins to spare and not the last in, 7 behind me apparently.

Is it normal for people to set off before the designated start time? I arrived 40 minutes early checked in then got my bike out of the car with 30 mins to go as several people set off.

First 3 pointer of the year


----------



## lane (16 Feb 2019)

Out today in glorious springlike weather and sunshine made such change. A 54km ride with the aim of the route being to collect two signs for the ABC photo challenge. Set off from home and cycled through Elvaston (of country park fame) to collect E and then via Aston on Trent, Weston on Trent, Stenson and into Findern to collect the F. Went into the post office in Findern to buy a sandwich and sat opposite on a bench in a nice grass area in the sun to eat it. Returned via the same route more or less. 

Loads of cyclists out today, all seemed to be whizzing past me, as if to remind me of how much speed I have lost over the winter. Saw a couple of barges on the canal also no doubt taking advantage of the warm sunny weather. 

Weather forecast for next week and into the weekend still in double figures so might be able to make it three rides in February which would be a nice surprise.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2019)

Two rides yesterday, an hour apart. 
Firstly, 20 hard miles around the Peak District, taking in Mam Tor, Jacob's Ladder (downhill..) plus several other tough rocky climbs. 
Then, as a leg spinner to loosen up, 15 miles on the Monsal Trail, an old railway line, now a recreational trail. 

Total 35 miles, but not claiming a point as it was 2 separate rides.


----------



## aferris2 (17 Feb 2019)

What a fantastic day of sunshine!! Had worried that the wind might make it a bit hard work as my planned route was *with* the wind on the way out and *against* on the way back (yes - poor planning I know). In the end the sun made up for it and it wasn't too windy anyway. My aim was to collect a few more veloviewer squares and increase the max square (now up one to 19 * 19). I didn't plan to try the ABC challenge, but found myself looking at the sign for Abess Roding so had to stop for a picture. Bannister Green and Cock Green followed soon after, so it looks like I have another challenge on my hands.


----------



## tallliman (17 Feb 2019)

Guess I'd better declare myself back in after last year's failure due to illness. 1 ride each month so far completed.


----------



## Houthakker (17 Feb 2019)

Got my third qualifying ride in for this month. Went out with a route in mind to start the ABC challenge. Got the A, then missed the B! After a bit of scrabbling around found a B and a C. Also got a bit or mud plugging in between A and B- Came as a shock to my cross bike thats only used to being on the road.
I do like this challenge as its got me out on some days wheer I might otherwise have wavered and stayed in.


----------



## Domus (18 Feb 2019)

Went out to visit mum in her care home in Chorley, I thought a gentle flatish ride would ease my poor quads after my epic ride on Saturday.
Weather forecast was wrong again, cold and blustery conditions made it much harder than I expected.

So that's it for several weeks. Hope to make it back for March 31.
Hope I don't lose too much fitness. (I haven't got that much to be honest)


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Feb 2019)

After the mist finally cleared late in the morning, it turned into a mostly sunny day with a cooling breeze coming from the south. I got out on the bike just after 14.30 and did an anti-clockwise loop out west of here. A bit nippy under the trees but otherwise a beautiful mid-February day out on the bike. 53km and I’m tired this evening …

No photos today but here’s a map of my route (I used MS Paint on a slightly blurry map scan, so apologies if it’s not very clear)


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2019)

Very breezy ride today. Lovely for the first 15 miles, until I turned southwards. Bloomin' strong, but a good leg tester, for 10, then a tailwind for the remaining 7 or 8 miles.






1 point.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2019)

1 week to go in Feb ,state of play we have 33 riders fully posted up and 10 riders yet to post a Feb ride , so a nudge for @ColinJ ,@Katherine ( just needs to update challenge thread done a ride ) ,@Milkfloat ,@Bazzer ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Lilliburlero ,@demro ,@Ice2911 ,@L Q and @slow scot . Well done everyone February always seems a tough month .


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> 1 week to go in Feb ,state of play we have 33 riders fully posted up and 10 riders yet to post a Feb ride , so a nudge for @ColinJ ,@Katherine ( just needs to update challenge thread done a ride ) ,@Milkfloat ,@Bazzer ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Lilliburlero ,@demro ,@Ice2911 ,@L Q and @slow scot . Well done everyone February always seems a tough month .



Hopefully the forecast heatwave will help anyone who hasn't got a ride in yet.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2019)

I have been skiving... Well, I had a nasty cold (and am still coughing up gunk) but I don't actually feel ill now so it is time to get riding again!

Blimey - it isn't even the end of February and I am already 700 km down on my target distance ...  

Dog walking tomorrow but a possible 50 km ride on Friday. 

I need to get my monthly 100 km ride in too, but first things first, eh?


----------



## Bazzer (21 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> 1 week to go in Feb ,state of play we have 33 riders fully posted up and 10 riders yet to post a Feb ride , so a nudge for @ColinJ ,@Katherine ( just needs to update challenge thread done a ride ) ,@Milkfloat ,@Bazzer ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Lilliburlero ,@demro ,@Ice2911 ,@L Q and @slow scot . Well done everyone February always seems a tough month .



Life has been getting in the way this year and plans for this week went out of the window at 6.45am on Monday. Like Colin I still have the MCAM to do yet too. I may have to do an extended commute for this challenge.


----------



## bluenotebob (21 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> it isn't even the end of February and I am already 700 km down on my target distance



Different weather, different states of health and certainly different targets – but I’m over 400km up on where I thought I’d be at the end of February, and there are still 8 cycling days left this month.

But it can all change in a heartbeat, and I take nothing for granted.

I’m sure that you’ll catch up quickly.


----------



## Domus (22 Feb 2019)

Back home after my surgery. Very tender in the saddle area. 
Pelvic floor exercises to do, lots of water to drink for at least two weeks. 


Should get a 50Km before April 1.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> Back home after my surgery. Very tender in the saddle area.
> Pelvic floor exercises to do, lots of water to drink for at least two weeks.
> 
> 
> Should get a 50Km before April 1.


Good luck with your recovery no need to rush plenty of time


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> Back home after my surgery. Very tender in the saddle area.
> Pelvic floor exercises to do, lots of water to drink for at least two weeks.
> 
> 
> Should get a 50Km before April 1.


Feel better soon.


----------



## Domus (22 Feb 2019)

Thanks for all your likes and good wishes.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2019)

I think that's a first just done a Feburary 50km ride in shorts . Did a Standard loop out to Wymeswold in absolutely glorious conditions which had loads of riders out today . Bumped into a guy I see on my commute stopped for a nice chat


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Feb 2019)

Out with a mate for a ride today, making a nice change from riding solo and it's another metric half in the bag.
He had a visit from the p* fairy about 5 miles in, but we were soon back on the way, despite him venting his CO2 canister straight into the atmosphere rather than his new inner tube...

Blooming cream crackered now though and it's still not warm enough for shorts


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> I think that's a first just done a Feburary 50km ride in shorts . Did a Standard loop out to Wymeswold in absolutely glorious conditions which had loads of riders out today . Bumped into a guy I see on my commute stopped for a nice chat



Shorts for me as well, bloody gorgeous out there today. 

February done in absolutely stunning weather for the time of year.


----------



## lane (23 Feb 2019)

WOW! I can't remember weather this good in February before. A real treat and nice way to break up the winter (if you can still call it that). 63km ride out through Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normington on Soar to Barrow upon Soar and then back by the same route. Had quite a lie in this morning, then a few delays so didn't get out until 1.30pm by which time it had warmed up nicely. Stopped in Barrow to get a sandwich and had a bit of a tail wind on the way back. All in all a cracking day out on the bike. Three rides in February and I'm not usually very keen on getting out too much in the winter. Would be good to get the March ride in next weekend.


----------



## kapelmuur (23 Feb 2019)

Shorts for me too, although it started to get a little chilly when the sun disappeared about 3 ish.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> Back home after my surgery. Very tender in the saddle area.
> Pelvic floor exercises to do, lots of water to drink for at least two weeks.
> 
> 
> Should get a 50Km before April 1.


Good luck and a speedy (though patient) recovery!


----------



## Sbudge (25 Feb 2019)

Utterly glorious weather this weekend. This lingering cold meant I couldn't (and shouldn't) ride much but I couldn't resist taking Aurora out for her first ride. After a few minor adjustments to the bars she was just great. When I got back I realised I'd picked up a rear wheel puncture at some point but fortunately the only consequence was a line of sealant sprayed onto the frame before it sealed ... I do like tubeless.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Feb 2019)

Real life continues to poke my cycling life in the eye with a sharp stick, but a pre dawn ride before the day's jobs got me over the line for this month.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Feb 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Real life continues to poke my cycling life in the eye with a sharp stick, but a pre dawn ride before the day's jobs got me over the line for this month.


Pre-dawn for a challenge ride? Now that's dedication!


----------



## iandg (25 Feb 2019)

First ride out on my new Surly LHT yesterday. Liked it so much I carried on riding for 50km


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2019)

What a weekend, glorious weather. Gospel Pass on Saturday and a recovery ride on Sunday to Bath via Bristol/Bath Railway Path for second qualifying ride for this challenge this month. a 4 cafe weekend!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Real life continues to poke my cycling life in the eye with a sharp stick, but a pre dawn ride before the day's jobs got me over the line for this month.


Brownie points earned for dedication but no real extra points


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Feb 2019)

I’d hoped to do another 50+km ride this month, but other things kept getting in the way. I made a pain au curcuma (turmeric bread) yesterday, and intend to make another pain aux noisettes (hazelnut bread) tomorrow, so today looked like my best chance to get out on the bike for 3 hours or so, before the weather changes on Thursday.

Up and over la Suais with a minimum of difficulty (wind-assisted) then down into Guilliers. Down the D13 to la Saudraie, then up through Kersamson and to St Vily. It was quite windy up there. Over to Crénion via Kerpiton and Crétudel, then onto the D129 then L down to le Val. Stunning views from up here again.

Down into Taupont and then down towards la Taude (of Taude Hall) then L to go around le Bois de Lambilly. Down through Vieux Bourg, then followed the route of the GR37 round the SW side of Ploermel to link up with the V3(S) Voie Verte at la Ville Colliott. Back up through Ploermel, Loyat and Trégadoret on the V3(S) – interesting gear selection on this part of the route, I’m being pushed by the wind – and into Mauron. Home via the D2.

Rough map of the route below ..


----------



## lane (26 Feb 2019)

Spent a couple of holidays in the vicinity of Lac au Duc nice area.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

Fun ride today.. 






Train to Berkhampstead, using my Senior Railcard for the discount, and riding the 106km back. 
Lovely sunshine all the way. 
Ride details posted in The Other Place. 

https://strava.app.link/PLAeHAgEEU


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2019)

I wasn't really expecting anything out of today especially as I was in the operating theatre yesterday even if it was for a minor procedure. 

A rare day off, not allowed to drive and a plane ride tomorrow so I thought I'd best get the legs going and as the sun was shining it would be a shame to let the day waste. It was just a repeat of my previous loop ride but it was great to be out in the good bike and in shorts in February along the country farm roads apart maybe from the Ayrshire perfume was strong as all the farmers were muck spreading. Saw my first lambs of the season and watched a hawk hunting for a while before succumbing to tea and cake at the Dunlop Dairy. Lovely


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2019)

Ha - the fine weather is finished for now. I have to have a blood test soon and my family are due to arrive PM. Rain is forecast and it is chilly. And, naturally, I have not done my 50 km ride for February yet... Damn! Winter kit back out and somehow squeeze a ride in before midnight.

I am not doing this again in March. I will aim to do my 50 km and 100 km challenge rides ASAP after my family go home. If so, I can start thinking about my first 'Lunacy Challenge' ride.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - the fine weather is finished for now. I have to have a blood test soon and my family are due to arrive PM. Rain is forecast and it is chilly. And, naturally, I have not done my 50 km ride for February yet... Damn! Winter kit back out and somehow squeeze a ride in before midnight.
> 
> I am not doing this again in March. I will aim to do my 50 km and 100 km challenge rides ASAP after my family go home. If so, I can start thinking about my first 'Lunacy Challenge' ride.


Sorted! 

I was on my singlespeed machine for this ride so I largely stuck to the flattish A646 and the A6033 valley roads. (10 m of ascent per km vs the typical 20 m per km on rides featuring the local hills.)

It _WAS _a bit chilly for the first 15 km but then the sun made an appearance for a while and it burned away the mist. The weather improved as I headed for Burnley but then I u-turned and headed back through Todmorden and continued to Littleborough where it was still cool and misty.

I was a couple of kms short of target when I got back into Tod the second time so I did a quick circuit of the town to clock up exactly the desired half metric century.

3 lazy winter months is enough - time to get stuck in now, even if the weather turns nasty for a while, as I suspect it _WILL_!


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> 1 week to go in Feb ,state of play we have 33 riders fully posted up and 10 riders yet to post a Feb ride , so a nudge for @ColinJ ,@Katherine ( just needs to update challenge thread done a ride ) ,@Milkfloat ,@Bazzer ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Lilliburlero ,@demro ,@Ice2911 ,@L Q and @slow scot . Well done everyone February always seems a tough month .



Thanks for the nudge, despite being ill a lot of the month the stars aligned themselves on Sunday.


----------



## iandg (28 Feb 2019)

Just can't put this new bike down. Another 50km today. Heading down to Dumfries for a few weeks tomorrow and have my first 200km Audax in 2 weeks time.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Feb 2019)

I opened my front door this morning … 10 degrees cooler than yesterday, I could hear the wind in the trees on the other side of the lake for the first time in a couple of weeks, and it was warmer inside my house than outside. Normal service has been resumed….

I wasn’t sure where I was going to ride today, nor for how long. The strength of the W wind was carrying me along at such a pace that I decided to let it carry me for one hour, then spend the next two hours or so getting home, and try and get another 50km ride out of it. After 64 minutes (in which I’d covered an astonishing – to me – 21.02km), I decided to turn into the wind and gradually ease myself back towards home. Easier said than done. In places my speed was below 8kph and on one occasion a gust nearly had me in the ditch. I ended up doing a partial circumnavigation of the western edge of the Forêt de Paimpont, and then a few kilometres of the V3(S) so as to position myself SW of home, to have a gentle ride back for the last few kilometres. 

21km in the first hour at breakneck speed, then another three hours (including stops) to do a further 37km….


----------



## Sbudge (1 Mar 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> I opened my front door this morning … 10 degrees cooler than yesterday, I could hear the wind in the trees on the other side of the lake for the first time in a couple of weeks, and it was warmer inside my house than outside. Normal service has been resumed….
> 
> I wasn’t sure where I was going to ride today, nor for how long. The strength of the W wind was carrying me along at such a pace that I decided to let it carry me for one hour, then spend the next two hours or so getting home, and try and get another 50km ride out of it. After 64 minutes (in which I’d covered an astonishing – to me – 21.02km), I decided to turn into the wind and gradually ease myself back towards home. Easier said than done. In places my speed was below 8kph and on one occasion a gust nearly had me in the ditch. I ended up doing a partial circumnavigation of the western edge of the Forêt de Paimpont, and then a few kilometres of the V3(S) so as to position myself SW of home, to have a gentle ride back for the last few kilometres.
> 
> 21km in the first hour at breakneck speed, then another three hours (including stops) to do a further 37km….


On windy days I always try to plan my routes so the tailwind is on the way back ... that's usually enough to ensure the wind drops to nothing at halfway!!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2019)

Monthly report we have 40 riders fully posted up as we had a couple of late declarations . 3 riders with a Jan ride are yet to post a Feb ride , paging @demro ,@L Q and @Katherine ( who I am certain has done a ride but not updated the challenge thread) . Well done everyone and congrats to @kapelmuur the first to post a March ride


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2019)

With more mild and dry weather, it made sense to grab the March banker while the going was good as you never can tell at this time of the year.
Nothing fancy, just familiar roads combined to get the miles in while keeping out of the worst of the breeze, which was only really a problem on a couple of stretches on the homeward leg.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Mar 2019)

March done.

A 43 miler from Estepona to Marbella and back which was a ride of two halves- the first being the equivalent of the Fred Whitton classic with near 20% climbs with alarming regularity and the latter a 24.5 mph 6-mile thrashfest down what can only be described as the Spanish equivalent of the A1! 

Had a few beers on the sunny harbour at Marbella and called in at Puerto Banus on the way back to admire the playboys’ boatyard.... 

Earned my tan-line badge of honour as well today! 

42.9 in 2:52.
https://strava.app.link/YILX9QzBJU


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Mar 2019)

Agreed @NorthernDave - you never can tell at this time of year. One thing's for sure - Storm Freya arrives here tomorrow, promptly followed by her siblings, so the chances of getting out on the bike again before Tuesday look very bleak. So I stretched my legs this afternoon, and had a good run out. I suppose that I could now spend the next 29 days in front of the fire without a care in the world.


----------



## lane (2 Mar 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> With more mild and dry weather, it made sense to grab the March banker while the going was good as you never can tell at this time of the year.
> Nothing fancy, just familiar roads combined to get the miles in while keeping out of the worst of the breeze, which was only really a problem on a couple of stretches on the homeward leg.



Absolutely agree - unfortunately a mechanical a couple of miles from home frustrated my effort.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2019)

lane said:


> Absolutely agree - unfortunately a mechanical a couple of miles from home frustrated my effort.



Sorry to hear that - a like for the effort, not the mechanical.


----------



## Katherine (3 Mar 2019)

Wet and cold March ride. Almost 45 miles and absolutely no motivation to make it a 50!
When I finally get a chance to sit down at the pc, I'll update the thread for February and March.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2019)

Off the mark for March did my usual 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey notable because it was my first ride on my new bike


----------



## Sbudge (4 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Off the mark for March did my usual 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey notable because it was my first ride on my new bike


Seems like lots of us have new bikes for the Spring this year!


----------



## Banjo (5 Mar 2019)

No new bike likely for me anytime soon,just as well I like the ones I have :-) 
Marches 50km done 52 km along the Glamorgan Coast and Back.

Small detour to see the old Windmill tower at Wick now converted into a modern house. The top bit has been missing as long as I remember.





Carried on back through Aberthaw and Rhoose stopped briefly to get a pic of the Blue anchor Pub where people have been waiting for a pint since 1380 :-)







Had a welcome tailwind homeward .

Camera time stamp is set to BST hardly worth the effort now.Roll on summertime. 

Good Luck everyone else doing the various challenges.


----------



## Fiona R (5 Mar 2019)

In the Lakes for the weekend and took the mtbs. Somehow managed to get out between the rain and wind then on Sunday night it snowed. Monday we did a tour of Skiddaw from Mungrisdale. it was better than the pics! what a Monday. Then realised it was 51km so March 50km done too. Just a perfect day on the bikes, even if you cannot see the wind.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> In the Lakes for the weekend and took the mtbs. Somehow managed to get out between the rain and wind then on Sunday night it snowed. Monday we did a tour of Skiddaw from Mungrisdale. it was better than the pics! what a Monday. Then realised it was 51km so March 50km done too. Just a perfect day on the bikes, even if you cannot see the wind.
> View attachment 456051
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you had some interesting riding conditions


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

Nice 50 mile loop, today, with a couple of mates. Really slow start, as one chap was getting over a lurgee. After a cake stop, I headed homewards as I had to be back by 15.00ish, as family was coming round for pancakes 

Further details will be posted in The Other Place later. 

https://strava.app.link/MS5fgBWDOU


----------



## Fiona R (5 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Looks like you had some interesting riding conditions


Actually only really the wind was a problem as on mtbs, some slushy parts but definitely not icy. The light and contrasts were incredible.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Mar 2019)

The good news is that I'm signed up for the York-Leeds-York sportive on Saturday - just the "short" at 66 km, but another point for the challenge once ridden. 

The better news is that the forecast is dry and possibly even sunny, with a "breeze" from the west that will be a tail wind for most of the second half of the ride 
The bad news is that I'm absolutely full of cold with a horrendous hacking cough...fingers crossed it's improved by Saturday morning


----------



## Domus (8 Mar 2019)

Two weeks and two days after my surgery I managed a gentle 15 Kms to Costa in Bolton and back. No discomfort in the saddle region just way off in fitness. Hopefully I should just scrape in by the end of the month, maybe just a ride out to Frederick's in Chorley and back, quite flat.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Mar 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> The good news is that I'm signed up for the York-Leeds-York sportive on Saturday - just the "short" at 66 km, but another point for the challenge once ridden.
> 
> The better news is that the forecast is dry and possibly even sunny, with a "breeze" from the west that will be a tail wind for most of the second half of the ride
> The bad news is that I'm absolutely full of cold with a horrendous hacking cough...fingers crossed it's improved by Saturday morning



Unfortunately I'm no better and it looks like I'll miss the Y-L-Y for the first time in 4 years . 
Really gutted about this as it's a great early season ride and will have around a thousand riders taking part (or maybe just 999 now...). They look to have improved the route by (at last) finding better ways to cross the Ouse than the bridge at Naburn which was a real log jam and a bit of a joke.
Gutted doesn't even start to cover it.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Unfortunately I'm no better and it looks like I'll miss the Y-L-Y for the first time in 4 years .
> Really gutted about this as it's a great early season ride and will have around a thousand riders taking part (or maybe just 999 now...). They look to have improved the route by (at last) finding better ways to cross the Ouse than the bridge at Naburn which was a real log jam and a bit of a joke.
> Gutted doesn't even start to cover it.


Can give that a like . Hope your soon back and firing on all cylinders


----------



## bluenotebob (8 Mar 2019)

Another one from today. More info and a 'map' here

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...winter-challenge-chatzone.241349/post-5560618


----------



## aferris2 (9 Mar 2019)

Ok. That's the March ride done. Was originally planning to do a ride last weekend but family commitments got in the way. I knew today was likely to be my last chance. Yesterday the front wheel bearings on the road bike finally gave up the ghost, so it had to be 50km on the hybrid.
Forecast was sunny and windy. Someone decided to add rain into the mix as well, so I ended up wet and very warm.
Wind didn't seem as bad as I feared. 40mph gusts didn't sound nice, but perhaps having a wheel that would go round helped.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Mar 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Unfortunately I'm no better and it looks like I'll miss the Y-L-Y for the first time in 4 years .
> Really gutted about this as it's a great early season ride and will have around a thousand riders taking part (or maybe just 999 now...). They look to have improved the route by (at last) finding better ways to cross the Ouse than the bridge at Naburn which was a real log jam and a bit of a joke.
> Gutted doesn't even start to cover it.





13 rider said:


> Can give that a like . Hope your soon back and firing on all cylinders



No ride today then.

Nipped over to the pharmacy this morning for some industrial strength medication and noticed it was cold and very windy - far winder than forecast. 
Then it started to rain on the way back and I got in just as the sleet started....

The mate was meant to be riding the Y-L-Y with reported later that he's "never known wind and rain like it", but he still did the 66km course in 2h 44m, so not a bad time considering. I did the right thing not attempting it - I think that weather might have finished me off!

At least I've got the March ride in the bag already.


----------



## Houthakker (10 Mar 2019)

Wasn't keen to go out today, cold, wet and windy, but as I'm looking busy for the next couple of weekends didn't want to leave it till the last minute. Had a choice between going out early in heavy rain, or waiting until the rain stops but the wind was forecast to get up to force stupid, so out came the waterproofs! 51km and cold and wet when I got back, but March ride in the bag.
If it hadn't been for this challenge I would have stayed in bed


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2019)

Houthakker said:


> Wasn't keen to go out today, cold, wet and windy, but as I'm looking busy for the next couple of weekends didn't want to leave it till the last minute. Had a choice between going out early in heavy rain, or waiting until the rain stops but the wind was forecast to get up to force stupid, so out came the waterproofs! 51km and cold and wet when I got back, but March ride in the bag.
> If it hadn't been for this challenge I would have stayed in bed


Great effort not many of us got a 50km this weekend myself included . Great to see the challenge getting people on their bikes


----------



## Sbudge (11 Mar 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Unfortunately I'm no better and it looks like I'll miss the Y-L-Y for the first time in 4 years .
> Really gutted about this as it's a great early season ride and will have around a thousand riders taking part (or maybe just 999 now...). They look to have improved the route by (at last) finding better ways to cross the Ouse than the bridge at Naburn which was a real log jam and a bit of a joke.
> Gutted doesn't even start to cover it.


That's rotten, this year's version of the annual Winter cold seems particularly nasty, mine took 3 weeks to shift. Get well soon!


----------



## Sbudge (11 Mar 2019)

I took one look out the window on Saturday morning and rapidly downgraded my plans for a 100km to a 50km. That wind was just evil! I had the cunning plan though of doing a slightly hillier route (1000m+ in 50km) in the hope that there would be more shelter that way. I have now decided that a 20mph headwind on a 20% incline is neither fun nor smart. 

Also, this must have been one of my slowest ever 50km rides as the gusting wind meant I couldn't make up any time on the descents, some of which were almost slower on the way down than up!

My route finished coming down The Hale (our house sits right at the bottom of it), I was in such a good mood I doubled back and went back up for the hell of it... which if you know that hill is particularly daft.


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Mar 2019)

I started cycling again in 2015 – by accident: I won a bike in a school lottery. Not a very good bike of course, but it got me back into the swing of going out several times a week, getting some fresh air and stretching my legs. I traded it for a decent MTB, then I added the Urban Shaper.

2017 was my first year of taking cycling ‘seriously’ (although I’m not sure I take it very seriously, even now). I set monthly targets and tried to meet (or exceed) them, if I could. I also decided to ‘award’ myself a chocolate cake for every 1000km cycled.

With the HMCAM and the Annual Lunacy challenges, plus my own monthly targets, it’s probably true that the 1000km ‘milestones’ are less important to me now, but hey – chocolate is chocolate … and I still manage to convince myself that they are well-deserved rewards. I passed 1000km on Sunday (yes, I know – most of you passed it in January) and yesterday I treated myself. I couldn’t decide between the tartelettes and the moelleux, so I bought both ..

Photos of both below for any fellow chocaholic who might be interested ..


----------



## Sbudge (12 Mar 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> I started cycling again in 2015 – by accident: I won a bike in a school lottery. Not a very good bike of course, but it got me back into the swing of going out several times a week, getting some fresh air and stretching my legs. I traded it for a decent MTB, then I added the Urban Shaper.
> 
> 2017 was my first year of taking cycling ‘seriously’ (although I’m not sure I take it very seriously, even now). I set monthly targets and tried to meet (or exceed) them, if I could. I also decided to ‘award’ myself a chocolate cake for every 1000km cycled.
> 
> ...


Cake is always justified, chocolate cake doubly so.


----------



## gavgav (17 Mar 2019)

Today’s attempt aborted at 2 miles after being caught in a massive Hailstorm!! That hurts!

Probably only 1 more opportunity left, on the last weekend in March, when we open the caravan up again, in Wales and so I’m crossing fingers for some better weather


----------



## C R (17 Mar 2019)

gavgav said:


> Today’s attempt aborted at 2 miles after being caught in a massive Hailstorm!! That hurts!
> 
> Probably only 1 more opportunity left, on the last weekend in March, when we open the caravan up again, in Wales and so I’m crossing fingers for some better weather


A like for the attempt.


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Mar 2019)

Got my March ride done today. I had to abort a planned 100km club ride due to being right off the pace, I really struggled from the off and so I decided to split after 6 miles and plod around on my own for a 50km. 

Horrid day on the bike, it happens.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2019)

gavgav said:


> Today’s attempt aborted at 2 miles after being caught in a massive Hailstorm!! That hurts!
> 
> Probably only 1 more opportunity left, on the last weekend in March, when we open the caravan up again, in Wales and so I’m crossing fingers for some better weather


At least you were only 2 miles from home could have been worst at 20 . Another month of jepody of will Gav get a ride in . Here's hoping for better weather


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2019)

Lilliburlero said:


> Got my March ride done today. I had to abort a planned 100km club ride due to being right off the pace, I really struggled from the off and so I decided to split after 6 miles and plod around on my own for a 50km.
> 
> Horrid day on the bike, it happens.


A like for getting a 50km in . Hope you pick up soon . You did the right thing bailing early would have been a long day hanging on the back


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> I passed 1000km on Sunday (yes, I know – most of you passed it in January)


Ha ha - I am way behind my target - I have only done 690 km so far in 2019, so well done!  



13 rider said:


> A like for getting a 50km in . Hope you pick up soon . You did the right thing bailing early would have been a long day hanging on the back


I second that! 

We had heavy rain produce flooding here yesterday so I stayed off my bike. It is a lovely dry, sunny day today and I was tempted to go out and do my '50' but I just took some plastic out to the recycling box in my backyard and discovered that there is still a really strong gusting wind. I'll give it a miss today. 

I'm sure I will get the half metric in during the week and I will be aiming for a 100-miler for my 'lunacy challenge' on Saturday. If any of you fancy joining me for the very flat 100 mile (100 km option) ride in Yorkshire, nip over to my Garforth forum ride thread and sign up.


----------



## lane (17 Mar 2019)

Got my March 50km in today. Decided to go out this afternoon and see how I felt not committed to getting the 50km in. Next weekend looks better so not too bothered. Anyway headed west into the wind and when I got to 25km turned round and headed home with the wind behind me (more or less). Enjoyed the ride had some sun and sharp showers but didn't feel cold apart from my feet. Why I didn't put my winter boots on not sure. Anyway glad ro get the first March ride in after a slow start to the month. Felt stronger than when I did the same ride in Feb.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> 104km today, for my March Fondo.
> 
> https://strava.app.link/TS4fgDPG8U
> 
> ...


Pete 100km rides are worth 3 points ( 50km to 50m 1 point 50m to 100km 2 points 100km to 100m 3 points 100m + 4 points )


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Pete 100km rides are worth 3 points ( 50km to 50m 1 point 50m to 100km 2 points 100km to 100m 3 points 100m + 4 points )


Thanks for that! I've edited my post now. Fancy doing myself out of Points


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

An unexpected stupid o'clock ride this mornin due to a change of plans. 
I was out of the door before 04.00 
with a chilly wind blowing in my face for the first 30 miles, before heading north for a while then a tailwind for the rest of the ride.
Back home on 104km for my March metric ton with very cold toes, but with 3 points in the bag!! 







More ride details posted in The Other Place.


----------



## steverob (17 Mar 2019)

gavgav said:


> Today’s attempt aborted at 2 miles after being caught in a massive Hailstorm!! That hurts!


Count yourself lucky, my hailstorms hit at 30 and at 40 miles in - both times between villages with no possibility of finding decent shelter. The first one wasn't too bad and quite short so I just rode through it, but the second was a real face stinger and went on for ages, so I parked the bike up on a grass verge and tried to hide in a hedge!


----------



## Sbudge (18 Mar 2019)

gavgav said:


> Today’s attempt aborted at 2 miles after being caught in a massive Hailstorm!! That hurts!
> 
> Probably only 1 more opportunity left, on the last weekend in March, when we open the caravan up again, in Wales and so I’m crossing fingers for some better weather


Ouch! Yes the hail this weekend was pretty nasty at times ... to put it mildly!


----------



## Sbudge (18 Mar 2019)

steverob said:


> Count yourself lucky, my hailstorms hit at 30 and at 40 miles in - both times between villages with no possibility of finding decent shelter. The first one wasn't too bad and quite short so I just rode through it, but the second was a real face stinger and went on for ages, so I parked the bike up on a grass verge and tried to hide in a hedge!



I suspect we were out yesterday in exactly the same hailstorms Steve. Fortunately I was pretty close to home for the worst of them so just pushed on.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2019)

Sbudge said:


> I suspect we were out yesterday in exactly the same hailstorms Steve. Fortunately I was pretty close to home for the worst of them so just pushed on.


It has been about 20 years since I last experienced a severe hailstorm. Mine was a freak summer storm which completely caught me out. The temperature dropped about 15 degrees in a couple of minutes and the road was unrideable for several more minutes until the hail melted. After 15 minutes the road was totally clear and the sun was shining again as if nothing had happened - totally bizarre weather!


----------



## Sbudge (18 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It has been about 20 years since I last experienced a severe hailstorm. Mine was a freak summer storm which completely caught me out. The temperature dropped about 15 degrees in a couple of minutes and the road was unrideable for several more minutes until the hail melted. After 15 minutes the road was totally clear and the sun was shining again as if nothing had happened - totally bizarre weather!



Yes, yesterday we had bright sun, wind, rain and heavy hail...all in the space of a couple of hours. Mr. Garmin said the temperature ranged from 13 degrees down to 3 degrees (though he's not always to be trusted). Last year we had a violent hailstorm that broke roof tiles, shattered plastic gutters and pretty much shredded the garden. I have a picture of hailstones nearly an inch across.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2019)

Sbudge said:


> Yes, yesterday we had bright sun, wind, rain and heavy hail...all in the space of a couple of hours. Mr. Garmin said the temperature ranged from 13 degrees down to 3 degrees (though he's not always to be trusted). Last year we had a violent hailstorm that broke roof tiles, shattered plastic gutters and pretty much shredded the garden. I have a picture of hailstones nearly an inch across.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


>



Just after WW2 Horsham got hit by a storm that included "a record-breaking hailstone weighed 190g (6.7oz) and measured 6.35cm (2.5in) in diameter, heavier and larger than a cricket ball" . Of course folk were so much harder then! :-)


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2019)

Sbudge said:


> Just after WW2 Horsham got hit by a storm that included "a record-breaking hailstone weighed 190g (6.7oz) and measured 6.35cm (2.5in) in diameter, heavier and larger than a cricket ball" . Of course folk were so much harder then! :-)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2019)

Sbudge said:


> Just after WW2 Horsham got hit by a storm that included "a record-breaking hailstone weighed 190g (6.7oz) and measured 6.35cm (2.5in) in diameter, heavier and larger than a cricket ball" . Of course folk were so much harder then! :-)


20 years ago, I spent 6 months in France. In the village where I lived, a car could regularly be seen driving around with the body work of a golf ball. Apparently, it had been left outside during a hailstorm. It looked like someone had hit every inch with a ball pane hammer.


----------



## gavgav (18 Mar 2019)

steverob said:


> Count yourself lucky, my hailstorms hit at 30 and at 40 miles in - both times between villages with no possibility of finding decent shelter. The first one wasn't too bad and quite short so I just rode through it, but the second was a real face stinger and went on for ages, so I parked the bike up on a grass verge and tried to hide in a hedge!


Much sympathy!! They do sting indeed! I tried to shelter under a tree, but it didn’t really do much to help.


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Mar 2019)

After 8 days of very little cycling (mostly because of the strong winds), it was good to get out today. A slightly hilly cross-country start then down the very pretty Ninian valley, a loop around the SW of Ploermel on the GR37, then a long blast back up the Voie Verte to Mauron, and then home. 62km of mostly traffic-free cycling. I enjoyed that.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2019)

Met up with a mate this morning for a pedal around the town after him dropping his car in for a service.
Warp speed was limited by the fact that he was towing his 2 Yr old daughter in a trailer 

All cycle paths and back roads for this 50 km.
Lovely weather though!!







https://strava.app.link/TSnVFptjdV

More ride details will be posted in The Other Place later..


----------



## tallliman (22 Mar 2019)

Finally got round to updating the challenge thread so I'm officially in! Not sure how much I'll ride this weekend as I'm not 100%.


----------



## iandg (24 Mar 2019)

Another 50+ ride yesterday. Audax planned for last Saturday was cancelled due to a blast of snow and a bit short on long rides for the month. So braved the squalls, the heavy showers and gusting wind and got myself out. Managed to average just over 17kph for the first 12km into the wind and pushed it over 18kph in the crosswind on the long downhill from Achmore. Pace picked up once past Callanish and made an average of 22.5kph for the 65km by the time I arrived home.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2019)

challe said:


> My first 50km this year (56km). Nice weather +11c and sunny. Quite windy.


Welcome to the challenge @challe  were a friendly bunch . 
Just to clarify you did need a ride in Jan and Feb to qualify for a star for completing the monthly challenge . But your more than welcome to post away your 50km rides . The whole ethos of the challenge is to get you out doing some miles . Enjoy your rides


----------



## PatrickPending (26 Mar 2019)

March's done - 112 Km

Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Keyham -Beeby -Hungarton -Lowesby -Marefield - Burrough on the Hill -Somerby - Loddington - Alexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Great Easton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Slawston - Cranoe - Glooston Goadby - Carlton Curlieu - Kibworth Harcourt - Wistow - Kilby - Foston - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Actually did a few rides this week, 2 at 41Km and one a bbit shorter (30 odd) to test out my hybrid as I just renewed the shifters, front mech, chai and cassette.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2019)

I still haven't done my '50' for the month. I have done 2 longer rides for other challenges but I like to keep them all separate so I'll make an effort to get this one done ASAP. The forecast is looking okay for the next few days and I should be able to find the required 3 hours.

The only potential problem is that my right hip aches a bit. I had a stupid heavy fall a couple of weeks ago which I thought I had got away with but 165 km of forum ride on Saturday made it flare up a bit. I _should _be okay for 50 km but I certainly won't be pushing myself to break any speed records!


----------



## Domus (26 Mar 2019)

Finally got my March 50 Km in, I have recovered form my surgery (I think) but a stinker of a cold/man flu has knocked me for six for the last 10 days or so.
Fought my way through a strongish breeze along the A6 to Frederick's for a Toasted Teacake and coffee then returned home with a bit of a tailwind via Horwich with a climb up to the Blundell Arms for good measure. I have expressed interest in Colin J's ride from Springwood but reading his latest update I'm having second thoughts due to losing what little fitness I had over the last 5 weeks or so.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2019)

Domus said:


> Finally got my March 50 Km in, I have recovered form my surgery (I think) but a stinker of a cold/man flu has knocked me for six for the last 10 days or so.
> Fought my way through a strongish breeze along the A6 to Frederick's for a Toasted Teacake and coffee then returned home with a bit of a tailwind via Horwich with a climb up to the Blundell Arms for good measure. I have expressed interest in Colin J's ride from Springwood but reading his latest update I'm having second thoughts due to losing what little fitness I had over the last 5 weeks or so.


Week done that man  you timed your recovery well


----------



## dickyknees (26 Mar 2019)

Just squeezed March’s 50 km ride in after weeks of unrelenting winds, once the wind died down I managed to get a dose of the lurgy which has meant a reduced rides this month.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2019)

Last weekend warning !! . State of play we have 35 riders fully posted up for Jan to Mar .6 riders with Jan and Feb rides yet to post so a gentle nudge for @ColinJ ,@gavgav ,@StuartG ,@Slick ,@Ice2911 and @slow scot . @dickyknees escaped the nudge list as he posted whilst I was writing this .
Well done everyone who's over the line and good luck to everyone leaving late


----------



## Slick (26 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Last weekend warning !! . State of play we have 35 riders fully posted up for Jan to Mar .6 riders with Jan and Feb rides yet to post so a gentle nudge for @ColinJ ,@gavgav ,@StuartG ,@Slick ,@Ice2911 and @slow scot . @dickyknees escaped the nudge list as he posted whilst I was writing this .
> Well done everyone who's over the line and good luck to everyone leaving late


Big plans for Friday afternoon. I haven't managed a 50 this month yet for various reasons, but I have done quite a number which fell just short. Hopefully the current mild weather holds out.


----------



## gavgav (26 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Last weekend warning !! . State of play we have 35 riders fully posted up for Jan to Mar .6 riders with Jan and Feb rides yet to post so a gentle nudge for @ColinJ ,@gavgav ,@StuartG ,@Slick ,@Ice2911 and @slow scot . @dickyknees escaped the nudge list as he posted whilst I was writing this .
> Well done everyone who's over the line and good luck to everyone leaving late


Weather looks set fair, for Wales, at the weekend and so all being well I will be getting mine in at the last moment!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2019)

Domus said:


> Finally got my March 50 Km in, I have recovered form my surgery (I think) but a stinker of a cold/man flu has knocked me for six for the last 10 days or so.
> Fought my way through a strongish breeze along the A6 to Frederick's for a Toasted Teacake and coffee then returned home with a bit of a tailwind via Horwich with a climb up to the Blundell Arms for good measure. I have expressed interest in Colin J's ride from Springwood but reading his latest update I'm having second thoughts due to losing what little fitness I had over the last 5 weeks or so.


Good news on the recovery, and well done for the '50'.

Bad luck with the stinking cold though - I had one a few weeks back and it did the same to me.

It sounds like you will probably be out of action for my Conder Green ride but if you have recovered enough it would nice to see you.


----------



## Domus (27 Mar 2019)

I fully intend turning up but won't be disappointed to be dropped and make my own way back. Any miles are better than none.


----------



## aferris2 (27 Mar 2019)

Second 50 km ride for March done. Thought I needed to get some exercise before the commute next week after 2 weeks off. Riding in the middle of the day during the week is a completely different experience compared to the weekends. Much less traffic and, with one exception, happy to wait for a gap before passing.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Mar 2019)

Another from me today - very similar to the ride I did on 19th March … a couple of slight changes, including an unplanned section of 2km off-road – dust was the problem, rather than mud (it’s very dry here). One kilometre shorter, and 3 minutes longer .. I blame the NE wind for me being slower today.

I wanted 6 points in March – this is my fourth. But .. still 3 days to go ..


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Mar 2019)

The bib shorts made their full debut in the UK for 2019 today with a nice tootle around the lanes of NW Leicestershire and S Notts in this glorious early spring sunshine!

Set off around 10am when the roads eased off after the morning rush hour and I was leisurely paced throughout as I made my way towards East Midlands Airport, turning off at Diseworth and heading down towards Hathern. 
After crossing the busy A6 here it was back to quieter roads and taking in the villages that skirt around the top of Loughborough on the Notts side of the river Soar.

Crossing the A60 at Cotes I made my way towards Barrow upon Soar where I encountered a couple of other cyclists looking to get to the race hub at Six Hills. Once I did my Good Samaritan bit I set off through Barrow and turned off for Quorn, passing under the A6 and through the village where I stopped at the cafe of the Great Central Railway. 

Had about 20 mins here, then set off up Beacon Hill and headed back towards home via Copt Oak, downhill through Stanton under Bardon and Ellistown before the last tiny slog uphill towards home. 

The bright sunshine made for beautiful riding throughout and there was hardly a breath of wind. It wasn’t too hot either so it was just perfect. 

33 dead in 1:56.
https://strava.app.link/QzcSwtAcsV
https://www.relive.cc/view/2249117688


----------



## Slick (29 Mar 2019)

Slick said:


> I did mine on Friday. I knew I'd be struggling especially as I couldn't make my usual ride with a mate last Sunday as I was flying down to Peterborough. I also knew tomorrow is looking like tough conditions and I had plans for today, so I finished work at midday after cycling to work but didn't count those 24 kilometres although I was tempted. It feels like some time since I've been over the Erskine bridge that used to be my old commute, so I headed from the grey skies at Inchinnan towards the inviting blue skies of Dumbarton. I'd forgotten how nice it was to be that side of the clyde again and riding away from the traffic on the cycle path was a welcome change as fighting for position on my usual commute does become tiresome at times. We always get a packed lunch on a Friday so I sat at the mouth of the river Levin and ate half of quite a large baguette before turning for home and the grey skies of Inchinnan. From there it was just my usual commute ride home which was murder at the usual pinch points but I was so delighted to get my January qualifying ride in that this might be my go to ride when I'm struggling and just need to get one done. Just a smidge under 60k for the ride and 84k for the day.



I said back in January that the above would be my go to ride if I was struggling for my qualifying ride and so it had turned out as I've done very little this month outside commute rides. I may have an opportunity on Sunday for a sneaky couple of hours on my own, but MIL is here this weekend so it will depend on how that pans out. 

The ride itself was all good, if surprisingly chilly this afternoon. For some strange reason I always consider going over the Erskine Bridge as heading for home despite living on this side for over 2 years now. I did quite enjoy some sections of the cycle path from there to Dumbarton, more so for the sheer relief to get away from the traffic for a bit. I did make a bit of an error on the way home that could have been costly, not quite sure who was most at fault but I could have and probably should have seen it coming and I did get an acknowledgement from the van driver. Pretty much just a normal commute home from there although I was taken by surprise once or twice by how difficult the headwind made certain stretches. 

Legs are feeling it this week, 3 commute rides and 84k today adds up to a pretty good week for me at this time of year.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2019)

It was a lovely day here so I decided to get out and chalk up my '50' for the month. (I am doing more long rides this year so some months I may just do the one half century ride.)

I did think about wearing shorts but I would be going up to an elevation of 430 metres a couple of times and it was quite breezy so I decided to keep my legs covered for now. When I was riding with a tailwind, conditions actually did feel warm enough for shorts, but it felt a bit chilly when I turned into the wind later on.

I saw my first spring lambs of the year. Flowers starting to appear on verges too. I felt more cheerful in the sunshine than I have in my usual hibernation. Everybody I encountered seemed more cheerful too. Some motorists were considerate to me and I gave them a wave. I paid it forward later in some narrow hilltop lanes by making an effort to get out of the way of drivers whenever possible - nipping off the road onto driveways/farm tracks to let them pass.

Lots of good long rides are planned for this year but these shorter rides are what give me the fitness to undertake the harder ones and I enjoy them just as much, just for a shorter period of time! And, of course, they are easier to _find _the time for.

I was toiling up one of the steepest climbs of my ride when my phone started ringing in my backpack. And it carried on ringing. For way too long ... It was starting to irritate me but I wasn't going to stop halfway up a hill to answer it. I checked when I got home and it was just a friend wanting a general chat. I never ring other people for long - I assume that if someone _can _answer the phone and _wants _to then they _will_, otherwise I try again later. HINT! 

I am now relaxing with a pot o... _What the heck was that!! _Hmm, an update to _Spider Solitaire_ on my phone seems to have given it permission to send me unusual notifications ... '_Play Spider Solitaire to exercise your brain_'. [Sarcasm mode] Er, right - I wouldn't have thought of that one. I installed the game because I liked the icon, not because I actually wanted to play it! [/Sarcasm mode]

... a pot of coffee, and feeling _gooooooood_! It's amazing how a few hours of cycling up on sunny hilltop roads can lift one's spirits.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2019)

Out this morning with no plan other than to go for a ride - last weekend was the first rides in 3 weeks and I was done in at half the distance I'd need for a qualifying ride so I just decided to see how it went today.

"Slowly" would be a good way to describe it, but I kept going and keeping to a familiar and not too taxing route managed to grind out a metric half in the (eventual) sunshine. Pleased to get another and almost certainly last entry in this month, but my fitness needs an awful lot of work.

Spring has definitely arrived - flowers on the verges, lambs in the fields, even sun in the sky. Not quite shorts weather yet here, but it's not far off.


----------



## gavgav (30 Mar 2019)

I’m still in Glorious sunny day up in Wales for my favourite ride to Cregennan Lakes.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Mar 2019)

gavgav said:


> I’m still in Glorious sunny day up in Wales for my favourite ride to Cregennan Lakes.


With a day to spare as well ,loads of time  . Well done the 5 originals are still in . Try not to leave so late next month my nerves can't stand the suspense


----------



## gavgav (30 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> With a day to spare as well ,loads of time  . Well done the 5 originals are still in . Try not to leave so late next month my nerves can't stand the suspense


Got a week off, in April, for my Birthday and therefore should get a couple in by mid month


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Mar 2019)

Yesterday was my best day out on the bike this year. A long and slightly arduous loop heading N then E of here, in perfect conditions through a beautiful Spring landscape. Out for 5 hours, I covered just over 81km of mostly quiet and often hilly roads, returning through parts of the Forêt de Paimpont, and with some stunning views occasionally.

One of the things that I really like about this Challenge is that it’s making me think much more about finding new routes, particularly in the 60 to 80km range.

A more detailed account of my ride yesterday is here :

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...winter-challenge-chatzone.241349/post-5586043


----------



## iandg (31 Mar 2019)

Sun was shining and a little less wind. Grabbed another 50km using the usual Stornoway-Breascleate-Callanish-Achmore-Stornoway loop. Head wind out (about 22kph average to half way) but a flyer back, 25.7kph the fastest average speed for a ride since buying the Long Haul Trucker. Did change the tyres though on Friday. Now running a fast rolling 35c Vittoria Voyager Hyper instead of the sluggish Vittoria Randonneurs.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2019)

Bingo  full house of riders everyone who hadn't posted now has so we have 41 of us still in and a quarter of the way through the year already . Well done everyone


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2019)

Today was a bonus that I wasn't entirely sure would happen, hence the panic ride on Friday. I was really planning no more than a day on the couch watching the football after a relatively busy week. The sun was splitting the sky when I got up and I hate wasting a good day. Decided to cut the grass which would allow me to watch the old firm game but when that was done Mrs Slick reckoned she would be up for a couple of hours on the bike so we got ready and headed out on what is becoming a usual 50K circuit with a great pit stop at the Dunlop Dairy. We met a few cyclists there who all had different ideas on routes and runs which gave me a few ideas on future circuits I could use to mix 5hings up a bit. All in all, a most enjoyable day and another Sunday I've managed to avoid the couch. My only real issue now is, I've cycled in the region of 140 miles this week and still not lost any weight.


----------



## iandg (2 Apr 2019)

Misjudged the day - walked the dogs after breakfast and it was so warm I took off the hoodie and beanie. So, nice and warm, very little wind -100km target. Left the overshoes off and switched the winter bunnet for a buff. Only 5km in, down came the hail (first shower). Didn't notice how strong the wind was because it was behind me. Second hail shower hit me at about 30km so decided coffee at Ravenspoint to warm up (I was planning to go on to Orinsay to see if there was a sign for the ABC photo challenge). Raining when I came out of the cafe (and my feet were cold) so I headed home. Rain stopped and the sun came out about 10km from the finish.


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Apr 2019)

Another splendid selection from the artisan patissier who used to be based in Concoret but is now in Guilliers.

I don't lack energy or motivation to go out on my bike at the moment (but it may be a problem with the strong heat in July/August) … but just looking at this plateful puts another 50km into my legs. Not sure why … effort/reward?


----------



## Domus (3 Apr 2019)

Paris Brest.Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Domus (3 Apr 2019)

First April ride, just a few days before Mallorca so met up with mate in Wilmslow via Northern Fail. Grrrrrrr
Lovely Cheshire lanes to Great Budworth for most excellent Fish n Chips in George and Dragon. Return via Knutsford before being squashed again on an overcrowded train. The announcer said "This train consists of 4 carriages " There were 2 
Blooming cold this morning


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Apr 2019)

As planned I’ve done my April 50km while on holiday in Flanders, in fact I’ve done two, today and yesterday.

I had some shorter rides earlier in the week but the winds were fierce, there’s no shelter in the flat lands here and it’s not much fun riding miles into an 18mph head wind. The wind has reduced over the past couple of days but I don’t think it’s ever calm here.

Yesterday I ventured out to the bergs, Kemmelberg, Monteberg and Rodeberg. These are the short steep climbs that those of you who waatched the Gent - Wevelgem road race last Sunday will have seen. To be honest I didn’t take the 20% cobbled route up Kemmelberg, I did it a couple of years ago and barely survived. Instead I took the longer easier route. 

Although it’s very flat around Ypres where we’re staying it’s close to the Heuvelland district where there are lots of short, sharp climbs if you like that sort of thing.

A few days ago while driving we passed an interesting looking windmill about 12 miles from Ypres, so I cycled to it today for a closer look. The ride out was quick and easy, I soon discovered why when I started the return journey. 12 miles into a headwind! With yesterday’s hills in my legs it wasn’t enjoyable.

A pleasure of cycling here is that the cyclist is king (or queen). Traffic gives you priority at all times. I’ve almost got used to sailing around roundabouts without looking as motor vehicles always stop for bikes. Most places have separated bike paths and if they don’t the bike has priority. A week of no close passes, it wouldn’t happen in the UK.


----------



## Domus (6 Apr 2019)

What a lovely day, with Colin J's ride postponed I was struggling to think of a route so I set off with no clear intentions.
It was a little chilly so I was thinking I had got my clothing wrong but soon the arm warmers were off and it was most agreeable to feel the sun on my back.
Lots of bikes out today especially around the Belmont, Rivington area. I pushed on through Adlington to the A6 forgoing my usual lunch stop in Horwich so called in at Carrs Pasties in Bolton before tackling the climb up from Stoneclough to Whitefield. Very pleased to have completed 73 Kms and over 700 metres of climbing. Roll on Monday and Hola to Mallorca.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2019)

Another day that was too nice to waste, so I got out and bagged a metric half as April's entry at the first available opportunity.
Nothing too strenuous as my legs are still empty but it keeps me in the hunt and every ride is another step closer to getting back to where I want to be - and it was nice to get home not completely on my chinstrap.
I almost had to stop to take a layer off on the second half of today's ride, spring has definitely sprung.


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Apr 2019)

An unplanned ride – I just wanted to go out on the bike this afternoon before the rain arrived. I let an ENE wind carry me over the hills and down to Taupont. I then realised that carrying on into Ploermel and coming back up our local Voie Verte to Mauron, and then home, would get me over 55km for the day. I arrived in Taupont (20km out) just as the rain started … oh, damn. Not much choice but to carry on. I was heading back up the Voie Verte (delightfully quiet for a Saturday afternoon, but the Ploermelais obviously reckon that walking in the rain is strictly for losers) when I discovered that my waterproof isn’t as waterproof as I’d thought, and that my hands were also wet and cold and that changing gears was becoming laborious. Oh well, just keep going… I finally arrived back here, very wet, very muddy, cold and tired. 35km of soggy riding really isn’t that much fun. Everything I’d been wearing was soaked and muddy. God knows if I can get enough cleaned and dried so that I can go out again tomorrow (a dry day apparently – it looks like I got my weekend the wrong way round).

Anyway, that’s me off the mark for April with a 55.82km ride. I’ve lit the fire and I’m about to eat my body weight in roast potatoes.


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2019)

My first month for an imperial half in 2019.
It's been taking me a while to build up the miles again. I have done a few late 20 milers without any time or inclination to round up to a metric half century.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

Stupid idea, I know, but I did my April 100k ride on my commute home last night/this morning. 






Luckily I have good lights as I set off at 22.45, and crawled into bed just after 04.00 






I was quite glad of the 24hr McDonald's for a Hot Choccy @ 03.00..

Further report will be posted in The Other Place later today.

More importantly, 3 points!!
Running total: 20 points.


----------



## iandg (7 Apr 2019)

Blowy again yesterday. 20-30 mph north-easterly. Cross wind over Barvas Moor not too bad as travelling away from Stornoway most of the exposed part is down hill. Flew down the west side with the tail wind. Five Strava segment PBs riding a heavy Long Haul Trucker without trying. Arrived at Callanish Visitor Centre cafe behind a coach party so had to queue for food. Luckily the old folk hadn't eaten all the cake. As expected a cross/headwind grind home over Achmore, the old A858 single track and Pentland Road.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Apr 2019)

Off the mark for April took the least hilly of my standard 50km loops out to Wymeswold and back nice steady ride after yesterday's imperial ton . Time for coffee and a bacon sandwich


----------



## Houthakker (7 Apr 2019)

First long run out for a while today but managed to get my April ride in with a 55 miler trying out loaded panniers (for the first time) ahead of a trip to Scotland next month. Sun even came out for the final 30 mins.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2019)

Nice tootle around the town, today.
I called in at a mate's, for coffee and cake, before heading to Pitsford Res to visit Rutland Cycles and grab an ice cream from the café next door.












Warmer than I expected and quite sweaty by the time I got home! 

Running total 21 points.


----------



## Domus (9 Apr 2019)

Picked up Ridley Helium X Di2 Ultegra from Berganti Bikes this morning and managed a very nice 71 Km ride in warm sunshine with a stiff breeze. Hard work against the wind but a lovely ride.
Thunder storm forecast for tomorrow


----------



## Domus (10 Apr 2019)

Thunder storm arrived before breakfast, very overcast when we set out to climb the 500 plus metres to the café on top of Cura. Superb views all across the island from the top.
A very fast and cold descent to Randa was followed by a lovely gentle descent back to Palma in very warm sunshine.
All in all a very nice 64 Km ride on very well surfaced roads.


----------



## Domus (11 Apr 2019)

We rode into Palma and took the very efficient train to Inca. Had a nice coffee in the market then rode to Alaró for lunch in the very hot town square. The ride to Bunyola after lunch was into a stiff headwind before a gentle downhill to join in with Palma traffic. Lovely area between Alaró and Bunyola reminded me of Tuscany. Cracking day out and 65 Kms completed.


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2019)

April is bagged, with a gloriously Sunny, but baltically cold and windy 55k in Wales.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Apr 2019)

gavgav said:


> April is bagged, with a gloriously Sunny, but baltically cold and windy 55k in Wales.


I had to check my calender I thought it might be the end of the month  You surprised me and got a ride in early


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> I had to check my calender I thought it might be the end of the month  You surprised me and got a ride in early


 Yes, it feels good to get it in early!


----------



## Domus (12 Apr 2019)

One of our party baled out this morning due to discomfort in the saddle area. 
So we decided to have a “rest day ride” however this ended up at our favourite café near Cala Pi and so we finished on 68 Kms and 300 metres of climbing. 
Back in hotel resting after our rest day. 
Still warm and sunny.


----------



## Domus (13 Apr 2019)

Big day today. Coffee in Bunyola before big climb up and over to Soller for lunch. Spectacular views from the col. Market day in Soller so the main square was buzzing, sandwich and ice cream before long drag back over the col.
1,116 metres of climbing in very warm sunshine and 76 Kms. A well earned point
I was passed on the climbs by lots of people turning much bigger gears than I could possibly manage. Must work on my stamina. Is it just a case of more practice or are there other things I can work on?
Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## Domus (14 Apr 2019)

After yesterday’s big ride we decided to go out towards the west for a change. 
We still managed to climb over 700 metres in 68 Kms but the coffee stop in Espories and the lunch in Puigpunyent made it all worthwhile. Found my new favourite road, the Ma-1041 from Puigpunyent to Palma, the smoothest tarmac ever with an ever so slight descent all the way. 
I suspect it was laid by Riley’s ( the snooker table people )
Still very warm and sunny.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2019)

I prostrate myself at the feet of my peers..

Today, 51 miles.. 3 points, yes??
Ahhh. Maybe. Maybe not!
Approximately 5 of those miles, around Grantchester, was a walk with my sister whilst my bike was locked up at The Orchard Tearooms..
So, 46 miles in the saddle, from St Ives to Cambridge, and 5 on the feet around Grantchester Meadows.

2 points or 3 ???







Before I log the ride, I await your merciful desicion 

https://strava.app.link/9W1jMzHEUV


----------



## 13 rider (15 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I prostrate myself at the feet of my peers..
> 
> Today, 51 miles.. 3 points, yes??
> Ahhh. Maybe. Maybe not!
> ...


50 miles is only 2 points anyway 3 is for a100km
As the points total is a totally personal target you can decide . It's just one more point you need to beat next year . Personally Id claim 1 point for a 50km ride


----------



## Domus (16 Apr 2019)

Back home after a fabulous week away, final ride yesterday before handing the bikes back. After saying goodbye to John who is taking the long way home by sea and train the three of us had a hot and sticky long drag up to our favourite café for a leisurely lunch before a long fast descent to do some last minute gift shopping. Berganti Bikes were very good, as they were last year, and informed us they are opening a shop in Benidorm later in the year.
Plans are already afoot to return next year when hopefully I will be fitter than this year with the trip coming just a few weeks after my prostate surgery.

Back to reality today, follow up at hospital and two lawns to cut.


----------



## aferris2 (16 Apr 2019)

April ride done. I thought being retired would make it super easy to get a ride in, but until today I have been making the excuse that it was too cold. Couldn't find any excuses today so got out quite early. Headed off towards Maldon with the aim of continuing to the Abberton resevoir all more-or-less against the wind, then have an easy wind assisted return. I think in the end the wind died down to almost nothing so no help provided for the return.
Took a quick detour to Layer Marney Tower which should get me a couple of extra veloviewer squares. Was going to stop at the resevoir visitor centre, but there were flies everywhere. Glad I was wearing specs.
My Garmin is starting to play up. I got the low battery warning after 3.5 hours (from fully charged), but the map was very laggy all the way, so something isn't happy. The low battery warning gave me the perfect excuse to stop somewhere comfortable for lunch while the battery pack topped the Garmin up. This was the best time of the day weather-wise so really nice to be able to sit outside soaking up the sun and yes, I should have brought sun-block too!


----------



## Domus (17 Apr 2019)

To celebrate my follow up at the hospital showing no cancer in the prostate tissue taken, I went to visit my mum in her Chorley care home. A different route to the A6 took a little longer to get there so I had an early lunch at Fredericks, couldn't find any beans on toast last week in Mallorca so really enjoyed them today.
After mum's I was into the wind all the way home so was more than pleased with my 61.92 Kms. I need one last PSA blood test next Tuesday so no bike 'till Wednesday when I am booked on a 100K Audax.
Joy of joys a weekend of garden tidying.


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Apr 2019)

Last week was a disappointing one on the bike - a total of five rides, resulting in only 54.13km in total (and one of those rides was once around the hamlet with my neighbour's six-year old son - we measured the circuit as 325 metres...). A mixture of other commitments, bad weather and a sore throat (either from my very wet ride on 6 April, or an allergic reaction to rapeseed flowers, which are everywhere here) meant that I hardly got out on the bike.

This has been a much better week, with already a couple of rides over 50km - and it's still only Wednesday, and some even better weather to come at the weekend. I explored an interesting new loop yesterday (59.73km) and today's ride saw me repeat my route of 6 April (with a very minor variation in the middle) in thankfully much better (dry and sunny) conditions (57.38km).


----------



## aferris2 (17 Apr 2019)

The weather seemed too good to stay at home all day, so took the oportunity to get another ride in. Only went round the local lanes and nearly made the mistake of getting home at 49.4km (all too easy when you are showing the distance in miles). Added a loop around the village common to make it up to the required distance.
Forecast to be sunny tomorrow as well and I have to go for a hospital check-up which will give me 20 miles. So only another 10 and a bit to get another ride done. I wonder...


----------



## steverob (18 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> The weather seemed too good to stay at home all day, so took the oportunity to get another ride in. Only went round the local lanes and nearly made the mistake of getting home at 49.4km (all too easy when you are showing the distance in miles). Added a loop around the village common to make it up to the required distance.


One of the undeclared joys of this challenge is that those of us who still have our GPS devices set to imperial measurements, start to learn the figures 31.07 and 62.14 miles off by heart as being very important!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2019)

steverob said:


> One of the undeclared joys of this challenge is that those of us who still have our GPS devices set to imperial measurements, start to learn the figures 31.07 and 62.14 miles off by heart as being very important!


Whereas those of us who use a logical system of units which has been in use for 228 years learn that 80.45 and 160.9 km are very important too!


----------



## tallliman (18 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Whereas those of us who use a logical system of units which has been in use for 228 years learn that 80.45 and 160.9 km are very important too!



I (may not) have been known to use the older figure of 2485.49 chains to 50km....


----------



## lane (19 Apr 2019)

Slow start this April because it started with me having a cold and not riding for a couple of weekends. Luckily the club social rides started last Tuesday evening and riding to the start and back managed a 50km ride. This weekend being a long one and glorious weather shouldn't be much of a challenge to get a 50km in. Another one or two before the end of the month hopefully.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2019)

A lovely 31.8 miles ( 254.3995 furlongs keeping up obscure distance theme ) . Sun's out day off work so a 50km ride is required . Did a similar route to last Sunday out to Ragdale ,tried to pr the hill just managed 2nd best time . Absolutely lovely out full summer gear engaged here's hoping it continues


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Apr 2019)

Another qualifying ride today - and my longest ride of the year so far at 40.55 miles (62.25 km), which also brought up another milestone as I passed 2,000 total miles on the Giant. Not a lot by some standards but enough for me as things stand.
Glorious weather for it too - so warm I had to take a layer off part way round! 

Still slow, but at least the miles keep passing by.


----------



## bruce1530 (19 Apr 2019)

Nice morning, out early. The forecast was for great weather - but I’m a sceptic so didn’t believe it. It was breezy.

I ventured out for the first time this year without putting on the winter boots and big gloves. Decided not to risk shorts - which was a mistake.

First few miles took me inland to Kilwinning, then Stewarton at 20k. Passed a cafe, smelled something nice, stopped for a bacon roll :-)

On towards Fenwick, then the A77 cycle path towards Glasgow, taking a brief detour up a farm road to bag a Veloviewer tile.

Onto the Eaglesham Moor road, and up towards the wind farm. There are around 100 miles of path up there for bikes and walkers. Some of the main routes are tarmac, others are gravel. I followed the main “spine road” around the wind farm, then onto some lesser tracks that took me out via a farm road at the southwest of the site. Kept going - another diversion up a farm road for Veloviewer, eventually reaching Kilmarnock. From there, country roads back home.

About 10 miles from home, I’m struggling - far too hot, and run out of water. Jacket off, diversion into a town to get a drink, then home.

85k, 53 miles, my longest trip this year so far.


----------



## dickyknees (19 Apr 2019)

Could someone remind me how to insert a link to previous activities with an editable title please?

My total activities list is getting far to long!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Could someone remind me how to insert a link to previous activities with an editable title please?
> 
> My total activities list is getting far to long!


The easiest way is to just start another thread for May with the first lane something like points Jan to May equal x 
And the running total at the bottom hope that helps


----------



## dickyknees (19 Apr 2019)

steverob said:


> *January: *4 rides, 5 points
> *February: *2 rides, 3 points
> *9th March: 32.66 miles *- Direct ride to the LBS with a tailwind in order to get a part fitted, then a meandering route home accompanied by very gusty head and cross winds - https://www.strava.com/activities/2201837654 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2201838570 - 1 point
> *17th March: 50.14 miles *- Another four villages for the ABC challenge, but also two hailstorms, the second one of which was rather intense and forced me to take shelter in a hedge for five minutes - https://www.strava.com/activities/2220147917 - 2 points
> ...



I was hoping to do something like this as has been done for Jan and Feb.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2019)

I think that is done by pressing the number at the bottom next to like ie #1 and copying and pasting the link not sure how you re name it


----------



## steverob (19 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> I think that is done by pressing the number at the bottom next to like ie #1 and copying and pasting the link not sure how you re name it


Right click the #357 (or whatever number) and choose Copy link location / Copy link address / Copy shortcut (depends upon what browser you're using). Then compose your reply as normal. When you've written what you want as the link (in my case "2 rides, 3 points") then highlight this text and press the Link button in the toolbar (seventh one along, looks a little bit like a paperclip sideways) and Paste the address you copied into the box provided. Ta-da!


----------



## dickyknees (20 Apr 2019)

steverob said:


> Right click the #357 (or whatever number) and choose Copy link location / Copy link address / Copy shortcut (depends upon what browser you're using). Then compose your reply as normal. When you've written what you want as the link (in my case "2 rides, 3 points") then highlight this text and press the Link button in the toolbar (seventh one along, looks a little bit like a paperclip sideways) and Paste the address you copied into the box provided. Ta-da!



Many thanks, posting looks tidier now.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Apr 2019)

Can't waste this weather can we?

Positively tropical up here, so another cheeky metric half in the bag this morning - my first back to back qualifying rides this year. According to the Garmin, the temp maxed out at 25.0°C which is almost unheard of at Easter but long may it continue.

And I'm finally in double figures points wise.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2019)

Day 3 of the Easter weekend and the heatwave continues, so it seemed only right to go out for another ride.
It was so nice that i just carried on riding until I had another metric half in the bag. It's been a long time since I did half centuries on three consecutive days and that helps me to my most productive month so far this year points wise.

The average temperature was even warmer than yesterday and wall to wall sunshine is never a bad thing is it? Unless you're a vampire, obviously.


----------



## Houthakker (21 Apr 2019)

Good start this morning, out at just after 7, What alovely day, quiet road, warm and sunny, and summer bike. Felt like I could have gone on for ever.
Did 42 miles as we had somewheer to go this afternoon.


----------



## Slick (21 Apr 2019)

Great day out with Mrs Slick and a mate with his young teenage daughter, heading down to Largs for nothing more than the tastiest fish supper ever.

We met only 1 complete numpty whose story is too boring to explain but it almost took the shine of a great day, probably more so because of the presence of a young girl in our group. We also had a couple of motorbikes overtake a line of cars into our lane without a thought for our safety. Holiday traffic. 

That aside, it was a great day out, didn't really know where I was for much of it as it was my mates route which was designed to be quiet country lanes but the price was some big climbs, which the young one used as training intervals and kept leaving me for dead. 

I've just been given a row by Mrs Slick for going to fast all day though as she didn't see any scenery all day.  That's problem with going in a group I suppose. 

Anyway, another single point in the bag.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2019)

Day 4 of the Easter weekend and with yet more sunshine it was time for another ride.

My legs were feeling it a bit at first, but i was determined to ride a metric half each day of the Easter break and was soon into a rhythm. I almost miscalculated the distance, but a quick loop added just before turning up for home bagged the extra mile and that makes it four consecutive days with a qualifying ride in the bag.
It's been a long time since I did four back to back days of 50km+ rides, so I'm really pleased with that and it gives me just over 220 km in total for the Easter weekend.

Besides, it would have been rude not to get out there in this weather, wouldn't it?


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2019)

Just claimed 3 points today for a 75 mile ride despite doing 100 miles for the day . Rode from home around Uttoxeter to Blythe Bridge station 75 and a bit miles . We then planned to catch the train to Loughborough ,we had to change at Derby were a fire near the station was causing travel chaos one minute the train delayed then disappeared of the board then it arrives coming the wrong way into the station then told the train was terminating at Derby . So we made a decision to ride home another 25 miles done . But didn't sit right to claim it as an imperial ton ride


----------



## PatrickPending (23 Apr 2019)

Aprils done…. just in time as I felt I had a cold coming on.... forced myself out Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrok - Hopsford - Shilton -Brinkow - Bretford - Kings Newham - Little Lawford - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - up towards Wibtoft back to Mons Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Wiloughny Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 108Km in total - not bad - though the cold has got to me since with 5km being a challenge at the mo haha


----------



## Houthakker (24 Apr 2019)

Got a a second counting ride in this month, and as I was going through Eccleston, popped into the shopping centre to see if the pillar box that was painted gold when Bradley Wiggins won his gold medal was still there. Glad to see it was. (He was living in Eccleston at the time) Thought these might have beem forgotten since 2012 but good to see it looks like they are still going strong.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Apr 2019)

End if the month is coming so recap time .we have 31 riders fully posted up . Well done everyone . That leaves 11 riders yet to post a ride for April so a nudge for @ColinJ ,@Spinney ,@cosmicbike( pretty sure you've done a ride just need to update thread) ,@steveindenmark ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@demro ,@Banjo ,@slow scot ,@Nomadski and @Chris Doyle and @tallliman who have both done rides over the distance I know I was there just need to update thread .


----------



## tallliman (24 Apr 2019)

Thanks for the reminder, will do it soon!


----------



## Domus (24 Apr 2019)

3 pointer in the bag today, my second Audax. 106 Kms in mainly quiet Cheshire lanes, the main control was in the Ice Cream farm in Great Budworth at 51 Kms, the easterly wind was our friend in the morning but turning back into it, with a hillier second half and rain on the forecast it was anything but.
Rode all the way with Ian, a very nice chap from Grimsby. We both had the route on our Garmins but always better to have a second opinion. He certainly pushed me speed wise so it was a good experience for me to be more disciplined. We had only two very short showers neither of which needed jackets but driving home through Stockport a violent storm brought traffic almost to a standstill. Certainly dodged a bullet there.

My first year of doing this challenge 2017, I amassed 33 points. Now, still only April my running total is 30 points. It certainly is a great motivator.
Many thanks 13 Rider.


----------



## Spinney (24 Apr 2019)

Should have it done by Sunday, hopefully! Thanks for the nudge, April seems to have flown by.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Apr 2019)

Domus said:


> 3 pointer in the bag today, my second Audax. 106 Kms in mainly quiet Cheshire lanes, the main control was in the Ice Cream farm in Great Budworth at 51 Kms, the easterly wind was our friend in the morning but turning back into it, with a hillier second half and rain on the forecast it was anything but.
> Rode all the way with Ian, a very nice chap from Grimsby. We both had the route on our Garmins but always better to have a second opinion. He certainly pushed me speed wise so it was a good experience for me to be more disciplined. We had only two very short showers neither of which needed jackets but driving home through Stockport a violent storm brought traffic almost to a standstill. Certainly dodged a bullet there.
> 
> My first year of doing this challenge 2017, I amassed 33 points. Now, still only April my running total is 30 points. It certainly is a great motivator.
> Many thanks 13 Rider.


Thanks @Domus but I can't take all the credit it was @ColinJ who came up with idea in 2015 . When I first joined and like you the challenge got me upping the miles . It's great to see the ethos of the challenge getting people out riding . I just prod people along


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2019)

Domus said:


> 3 pointer in the bag today, my second Audax. 106 Kms in mainly quiet Cheshire lanes, the main control was in the Ice Cream farm in Great Budworth at 51 Kms, the easterly wind was our friend in the morning but turning back into it, with a hillier second half and rain on the forecast it was anything but.
> 
> Rode all the way with Ian, a very nice chap from Grimsby. We both had the route on our Garmins but always better to have a second opinion. He certainly pushed me speed wise so it was a good experience for me to be more disciplined. We had only two very short showers neither of which needed jackets but driving home through Stockport a violent storm brought traffic almost to a standstill. Certainly dodged a bullet there.


You were lucky with those storms. The lights went off here a couple of times late afternoon just before heavy rain started so there had no doubt been some lightning strikes on nearby hills. I checked _Lightning Maps_ and saw a great swathe of strikes from Blackpool SE across Manchester down to the Peak District.


----------



## lane (24 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> Just claimed 3 points today for a 75 mile ride despite doing 100 miles for the day . Rode from home around Uttoxeter to Blythe Bridge station 75 and a bit miles . We then planned to catch the train to Loughborough ,we had to change at Derby were a fire near the station was causing travel chaos one minute the train delayed then disappeared of the board then it arrives coming the wrong way into the station then told the train was terminating at Derby . So we made a decision to ride home another 25 miles done . But didn't sit right to claim it as an imperial ton ride



Smoke on the line apparently. Seriously that's what they said on the local news. Makes a change from leaves or snow.


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> End if the month is coming so recap time .we have 31 riders fully posted up . Well done everyone . That leaves 11 riders yet to post a ride for April so a nudge for @ColinJ ,@Spinney ,@cosmicbike( pretty sure you've done a ride just need to update thread) ,@steveindenmark ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@demro ,@Banjo ,@slow scot ,@Nomadski and @Chris Doyle and @tallliman who have both done rides over the distance I know I was there just need to update thread .


Should get the job done this weekend @13 rider


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Apr 2019)

April Done.

Left it late as I’d been focusing on the metric century challenge. I could’ve used one of these rides but didn’t want to cross post. 

Being rather lazy I decided to drive to meet up with @13 rider, @Supersuperleeds and @Lilliburlero as well as my mate Martin and Lilliburlero’s mates Bob and Paul at the usual meeting point in Market Bosworth and set off on a nice ride and mainly soft pedalling around some familiar lanes (and many new ones) to complete a 37 mile loop. 

I’ve ridden these lanes so many times and yet still manage to find new ones nearly every time I go out there! Stopped off at an alpaca farm and cafe at Snarestone, funnily enough about 5 miles from home and despite this I’d never clocked the place before! 

A nice bit of active recovery after a hard week on the indoor trainer. 

https://strava.app.link/0GNGkOZ5fW
https://www.relive.cc/view/2325182671


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Apr 2019)

No ride yesterday due to the monsoon like conditions and time limited today, meaning that I only had a couple of hours this morning.

I did have an overly optimistic idea that if I stuck to the fastest, most downhill / flattest route that I might just squeeze in a final metric half for the month, but the headwind I encountered on anything even vaguely approaching a northerly direction soon but an end to that sort of thing. 
Having to pedal hard down hill to do half the speed you normally would is a sign that today is not your day. 

So, just under 25 miles today, with sincere apologies to @13 rider for failing to do the additional six and a bit miles...

Still, April is by far my best month of the year so far and hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> No ride yesterday due to the monsoon like conditions and time limited today, meaning that I only had a couple of hours this morning.
> 
> I did have an overly optimistic idea that if I stuck to the fastest, most downhill / flattest route that I might just squeeze in a final metric half for the month, but the headwind I encountered on anything even vaguely approaching a northerly direction soon but an end to that sort of thing.
> Having to pedal hard down hill to do half the speed you normally would is a sign that today is not your day.
> ...


Yes I noticed the distance !. I Will let you off an official warning this time


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> Yes I noticed the distance !. I Will let you off an official warning this time





To be honest, I could have got out again for another hour late this afternoon as things worked out, but it wouldn't have felt right tacking that on to this mornings ride to make up the distance. 
So I sat and watched the telly while eating some yellow stickered Easter eggs instead.


----------



## lane (28 Apr 2019)

Nothing this weekend but on a three day tour next weekend so all being well hope to get May off to a good start.


----------



## Spinney (28 Apr 2019)

Spinney said:


> Should have it done by Sunday, hopefully! Thanks for the nudge, April seems to have flown by.


Phew, made it. It was bloody hard work, not a lot of mojo at the moment, but at least I'm still in!


----------



## Banjo (29 Apr 2019)

Thought I was bombing out this month but managed to squeeze in a 54 km loop around South Wales this morning.

Set off about 10.30 with light winds and fairly warm. Meandred from Barry out to St Athans then North up through Bryn Sadler and Miskin.





Then down through Hensol Clawwd Coch and Pendoylan .













Nearly back on the A48 looking forward to a fast run home on A roads when I came across this






The road closed sign I passed earlier really meant it so back up the hill to pick a way around using steep and shitty farm lanes to eventually get back on route.Only added a couple of Kms so cant complain too much.

April in the bag hopefully wont leave Mays ride until the last chance saloon again.


----------



## tallliman (29 Apr 2019)

I did think earlier today that one could get 4 points for 93 miles if they claimed one 100km ride and one 50km ride in a day. Not quite cricket though....


----------



## lane (29 Apr 2019)

Think its only 3 points 2 for 100k and 1 for 50k? Would be a slight saving over 3 points for a 162km ride I guess.


----------



## Banjo (30 Apr 2019)

I will be delighted if I scrape through on 12 points for the year.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2019)

Banjo said:


> I will be delighted if I scrape through on 12 points for the year.


12 is enough that's all that matters


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> *Jan 3rd, 51 km*
> Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.
> 
> *Feb 28th, 50 km*
> ...


Left that late @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2019)

It would have been a little embarrassing if I had dropped out of the challenge that I had started, so yes - I went out and did my ride today, finishing with 9 hours to spare... 

It was a truly aphid-tastic experience - I kept cycling into clouds of the little creatures and was having to breathe through clenched teeth to avoid inhaling them!

I was heading down through a village when I was flagged down by an old man who was sitting on a chair at the side of the road, enjoying the sunshine and watching the world go by. He asked if I needed to refill my bottle! That's a first for me. I thanked him, but said that I had plenty left to get me home. I think he just wanted a chat so I stayed a while before continuing on my way.

It was warmer than forecast. I had originally intended to wear a long-sleeved jersey but had changed into short sleeves before setting off, and I'm glad that I did.

There was a bit of a snarl-up leaving (and re-entering) the centre of Todmorden due to roadworks but apart from that I managed to dodge most of the afternoon traffic.

A nice little ride!


----------



## Banjo (30 Apr 2019)

Talk about last chance saloon :-)
Was the old guy a cyclist?I don't ever remember anyone offering to fill my bottles like that.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2019)

Banjo said:


> Talk about last chance saloon :-)
> Was the old guy a cyclist?I don't ever remember anyone offering to fill my bottles like that.


I'm not sure that _he _was but he said that there were cyclists in the family.

He told me that he had been chatting to a couple on a tandem a few days ago. They were heading off on a ride from Yorkshire across Europe to Romania. The tandem had developed a mechanical problem even before they had got out of the county so he directed them to the nearest bike shop. I'd be a bit worried on a long tour like that if my bike packed up right at the start ...


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2019)

So we now have nearly a full house ,40 riders fully posted up and 2 riders yet to update the thread ,@tallliman ( who has definitely done a ride ) and @cosmicbike ( who I'm sure has done a ride ) .
Well done everyone 
Well done @LeetleGreyCells on being the first to post a May ride .


----------



## Domus (2 May 2019)

Off to a flyer to celebrate my 65th birthday 
Rode to Costa in Leigh via Bolton, Westhoughton and Hindley. Was very hungry on arrival so celebrated with a Greggs Steakbake. 
John arrived and joined me for coffee and a chat. After riding the guided busway we arrived in Bolton via Walkden and Farnworth where further festivities were held on Churchgate outside Ye Olde Pasty Shoppe 

Not as grand as festivities held in my youth on May Day, like the military parade in Moscow and other socialist activities around the world but I see the French have still retained their tradition of civil unrest to help me celebrate. 

Turning 65 however does not bring the untold riches of a state pension and a free bus pass. No, I must wait until November to reap those rewards so I have now become a pensioner without a pension.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 May 2019)

13 rider said:


> So we now have nearly a full house ,40 riders fully posted up and 2 riders yet to update the thread ,@tallliman ( who has definitely done a ride ) and @cosmicbike ( who I'm sure has done a ride ) .
> Well done everyone
> Well done @LeetleGreyCells on being the first to post a May ride .



Yep all done sorry not updated yet, busy decorating again


----------



## Domus (2 May 2019)

Well done everyone.


----------



## Sbudge (2 May 2019)

Domus said:


> Off to a flyer to celebrate my 65th birthday
> Rode to Costa in Leigh via Bolton, Westhoughton and Hindley. Was very hungry on arrival so celebrated with a Greggs Steakbake.
> John arrived and joined me for coffee and a chat. After riding the guided busway we arrived in Bolton via Walkden and Farnworth where further festivities were held on Churchgate outside Ye Olde Pasty Shoppe
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday anyway, what better way to celebrate than with a ride!


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2019)

Domus said:


> Off to a flyer to celebrate my 65th birthday


Happy Birthday!



Domus said:


> Turning 65 however does not bring the untold riches of a state pension and a free bus pass. No, I must wait until November to reap those rewards so I have now become a pensioner without a pension.


I would have had 1.5 years to go but have been caught by the increase in pension age so I now have a 2.5 year wait.

A mate of mine _just_ sneaked inside the 'retire at 65' deadline.


----------



## Domus (2 May 2019)

Three mates turned up this morning to join John and I for a post birthday ride. We braved a couple of showers and a cold westerly for coffee in Belmont before the climb over to Rivington. A slight detour to my usual route to Chorley, via two reservoirs in Anglezarke, to Frederick's for a sunny al fresco lunch.
The wind now on our backs we made short shrift of the climb out of Horwich and the long downhill to Bolton and home. An excellent day out and another point.


----------



## bluenotebob (3 May 2019)

I had an enjoyable ride this afternoon in the countryside north of here. It’s an area that I have rarely ventured into, but it’s very pretty and I’ve found some quiet roads that get me to where I want to go. I’ll be back …

A couple of photos from today's ride below. I cycled through the hamlet of Penhouët Butteau (already renamed Peanut Butter) and discovered a delightful roadside chapel …








My bike having a rest by the _mairie_ in Trémorel on the way home...


----------



## gavgav (4 May 2019)

I thought these rides were supposed to get easier, at this time of the year! Freezing cold and howling Northerly Winds, felt more like January, idiots everywhere on the roads, but I’m in early for May!


----------



## kapelmuur (5 May 2019)

gavgav said:


> I thought these rides were supposed to get easier, at this time of the year! Freezing cold and howling Northerly Winds, felt more like January, idiots everywhere on the roads, but I’m in early for May!



Not a nice day for a ride! I set out wearing too few layers and never got warm.

A couple of hail showers didn't help.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2019)

gavgav said:


> I thought these rides were supposed to get easier, at this time of the year! Freezing cold and howling Northerly Winds, felt more like January, idiots everywhere on the roads, but I’m in early for May!


Indeed! My cousin is down for the TdY sportive. I heard him get up at 04:00 and he left at 05:00 to drive to Leeds for his 06:30 start - rather him than me... 

I went back to sleep and had a lie-in. I had intended to do my '50' today but changed my mind when I took my recycling out to the bins and felt how chilly the wind was. Instead, I have treated myself to a lazy day catching up on the cycling on Eurosport.

I'll get stuck in on the bike again in a couple of days time.


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2019)

On the board for May . Standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold and back . It's becoming a tradition off first Saturday of the month to do an Imperial ton and a supposed recovery ride on Sunday for 50km however this recovery ride was done at 17.1 mph I just couldn't help myself


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed! My cousin is down for the TdY sportive. I heard him get up at 04:00 and he left at 05:00 to drive to Leeds for his 06:30 start - rather him than me...


He has been back for over an hour. He's damn fit - 123 very hilly km (2,000 m of ascent) in a ride time of just over 4.5 hrs, and less than 5 hours including feed stops! (Moving average of 27 km/hr, 17 miles/hr.)


----------



## Slick (5 May 2019)

First decent solo ride of the year in this morning. A fairly flat 58 miles to get May up and running. It was nice to get over the Erskine bridge again as it still just seems more like home for some reason. There was a cool stiff breeze in my face for most of the run, but it was nice to finally get some miles in the legs prior to my charity challenge next month.


----------



## Houthakker (5 May 2019)

Got Mays ride in today. Wrapped up warm first thing expecting to drop some layers during the ride but that never happened. Still a nice morning out though. Got back just under 100k so it was a loop around the block to take me past that.


----------



## Domus (5 May 2019)

Very busy day today, I had tickets to take my three year old grandson Benjamin to see the Monster Trucks perform in Manchester Arena at 2.00pm. Looked at the weather forecast last night it was for a cold but dry start to the day with little or no wind, so alarm was set and I was off into the cold still air at 06.30.
The area around the Belmont and Yarrow Reservoirs when the sun came up on the still waters, was simply stunning, even the A6 was pleasant with the lack of traffic, coffee and Croissant at 09.00 with 46 Kms done was a very smug affair. Must do this again.

Ben enjoyed the Monster Trucks and when we got home number two daughter announced Evie and Ben are to get a little cousin in November. 

A day to remember for so many different reasons. I feel very thankful and fortunate tonight.


----------



## bluenotebob (5 May 2019)

Another tour to the north of here today. I’m pushing further north with each trip. I had Broons in mind as an objective, but after 90 minutes or so of battling a cold and fresh N wind, I decided to head west and explore some quiet roads and little villages north of the Forêt de Hardouinais. I looped around to St Vran and came back south on the fast road through the forest – as it’s a Sunday, there were no lorries on the road, making it just a bit safer.

I followed part of the course of the ‘baby’ river Rance as I was heading west from Lanrelas. Here’s a photo of the river … much smaller than when it meets the sea between St Malo and Dinard. Some of you probably know the _barrage _on the Rance estuary.









Here’s a rough map of today’s ride..


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 May 2019)

May Done.

Left it late last month as I was focusing on the metric ton challlenge but got a half in reasonably early this time. Set off to meet a mate who wanted to put his winter Zwifting climbing skills to the test outdoors so it was off to Charnwood Forest and the little climbing delicacies that lie within. 

He had already climbed Beacon Hill by the time we met so we tackled a few of the others in the area including Polly Botts, Warren Hill and Priory Lane (well 2/3 of it anyway). After that we had a few miles steady going around Bradgate Park into Anstey and then around Cropston Reservoir before turning off towards Rothley and Mountsorrel. Picking up the old A6, we had a steady recovery for a few miles til we got to Quorn then it was a left turn up Wood Lane past the quarry and into a nice steady drag uphill round the quarry before stopping off for a brew at a cafe at the top (the name escapes me!)

A quick 20 mins break then set off again back towards Rothley, Swithland and Woodhouse Eaves where we parted ways. This now meant it was my turn up Beacon Hill towards home so I settled in and cruised up quite effortlessly it has to be said. 38 miles in about 2:45 ish with 3,000ft of up- I’d say that his training had paid off very well indeed because nothing had beaten him! 
https://strava.app.link/wxIamSn6sW
https://www.relive.cc/view/2346192241


----------



## Domus (7 May 2019)

Up at the caravan for a few days, cold and damp early morning so on with winter kit. The sun made an appearance around lunchtime on the climb up from Arnside to Silverdale it was about halfway up when I started to regret my choice of kit. Back in Grange met up with “senior management “ for coffee and ice cream then back to van for a nice hot shower with 70Kms and another point in the bank.


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2019)

May ride done. I'm back on the road bike so decided on a long one which can also count for the lunacy challenge. Met Office thought it would be cloudy all day, but I woke to bright sunshine so thought it would be a shame not to take advantage. Klimat thought it was foggy, so I guess no-one knows what the weather is going to do.
Decided to head to Bradwell because it's reasonably flat. Trouble is, it is not quite 100km for the round trip so I had to add a few extra loops. Stopped for lunch over looking the coastal flats just past the chapel of St. Peter. Lovely when the sun was out so long as you keep out of the wind.


----------



## Sbudge (8 May 2019)

May's 'half' out the way this weekend. A fairly easy loop made more interesting by hailstorms perfectly timed to the ascent and later descent of a 20%+ local hill .... conveniently called 'The Hale'. I'm not sure which was more unnerving, trying to grind up the steepest bit when the road was covered in small ice marbles or trying to come down it! Either way it made for a fun afternoon.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 May 2019)

My longest ride since I did the April metric century was yesterday, at a giddy 10 miles. Since today is my last day off work, and I'm looking to do the 100km next week, I figured I'd best get out today. BBC said rain showers at 1100hrs, so I was out just after 0900 and aiming for the usual 2 hr ride. Nowhere new, just Windsor GP, Ascot etc etc. The BBC wre quite accurate, and with 6 miles to go some gentle light rain. With 3 miles to go it got to that torrential, can't see anything painful rain. Soaked through in seconds I opted to keep going rather than stop and get cold. Just as well since whilst it eased off, it didn't stop. Home on 32.5 miles, cold wet and tired.


----------



## Sbudge (9 May 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> My longest ride since I did the April metric century was yesterday, at a giddy 10 miles. Since today is my last day off work, and I'm looking to do the 100km next week, I figured I'd best get out today. BBC said rain showers at 1100hrs, so I was out just after 0900 and aiming for the usual 2 hr ride. Nowhere new, just Windsor GP, Ascot etc etc. The BBC wre quite accurate, and with 6 miles to go some gentle light rain. With 3 miles to go it got to that torrential, can't see anything painful rain. Soaked through in seconds I opted to keep going rather than stop and get cold. Just as well since whilst it eased off, it didn't stop. Home on 32.5 miles, cold wet and tired.



'Like' for completing the half, not the cold, wet and tired bit!


----------



## Banjo (9 May 2019)

Mays 50 km done today.
Cold headwind and showers made first half hard work then sun came out and strong tail wind gave me a massive boost on the way home.

53KMS barry , St Athan , Siginstone Lampha ,Wick, St,Donats then home.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 May 2019)

May's ride is in the bag. 
I had hoped to squeeze in a half while I was up in Northumberland this week but it didn't happen, so I seized the chance today on a variation on a local circuit.






Felt a bit brisk early doors, so I wrapped up with longs, layers and full finger gloves which I was starting to regret in the last few miles as it warmed up considerably. Still, it's done and the challenge continues for another month.

Full details over in "Your Ride Today"


----------



## Domus (11 May 2019)

First Fridays ride of 2019, a dry but bitterly cold ride from Bristol to Barry Island for a superb al fresco breakfast in quite warm sunshine as we were sheltered from the wind, a ride back to Cardiff for the train and a ride to and from Bolton station made up my distance of 147 Kms.
Ride leader Steve deserves special mention as he broke a spoke before we had crossed over to Wales but tweaked a couple of other spokes to get the wheel true and not only completed the ride but rode back again afterwards. All Upper Adrian performed his duties with skill and good humour and all waymarkers helped keep the ride flowing. The train journey home was less than perfect I was due to change at Wilmslow to get the Bolton train with 5 minutes to spare, we were late arriving at Wilmslow but the conductor insisted I was better off getting off there and catching the next Bolton train than staying on and connecting at Piccadilly. The staff at Wilmslow said no Bolton train was due and to catch the next Piccadilly train, in twenty minutes, Grrrrrrrrr
While I was waiting at Wilmslow John texted to say the Bolton train was in Piccadilly as he was waiting for his connection to Merseyside.
So I was almost an hour late getting home after almost 22 hours out of the house.
Cracking ride though.


----------



## bruce1530 (12 May 2019)

Aborted ride this morning. :-(

Had a great 50 miler yesterday. Cleaned and lubed the bike afterwards.

Today I had less time, had planned 25k along the coast, turn and come back. Easy, and flat!

A couple of miles into the trip, I can hear a noise. Something mechanical. Can't work out what it is, or where it’s coming from, but it sounds ominous.

Only happens when I put pressure on the pedals. Doesn’t happen when freewheeling, or turning the pedals lightly.

Not predictable - doesn’t happen every pedal revolution, or every wheel revolution. Just a sort of grinding clunk.

And I couldn’t work out whether it was coming from pedals or chain or back wheel.

Tried cycling with no hands to take weight off bars and stem. Tried standing up to take weight off seat post. No change.

Stopped, checked every thing I could think of. All looks fine. Couldn’t reproduce the problem at the side of the road.

Pushed ahead. Problem got much worse. Quite concerned - was about 10k from home at this point, so turned. Couldn’t work out what had changed since yesterday - all I had done was cleaned and lubed the bike.

Problem continued to get worse - nursed the bike homewards.

And about 3k from home - the problem went away completely. One minute it was sounding like an old banger, the next it was completely smooth and silent.

So my planned 50k was a 20.

Got the bike home, checked it out thoroughly - all seems OK.

I think the problem has been two spokes rubbing where they cross. I generally have a dab of grease at these points, but yesterday I cleaned the wheels pretty thoroughly, and I’m guessing the residual grease from last year was washed away.

I’ve never been happy with that back wheel.

Fresh grease added, and a 30k test ride says all OK. 

But I’d be cheating if I called that a 50....


----------



## steverob (12 May 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> So my planned 50k was a 20.
> 
> Got the bike home, checked it out thoroughly - all seems OK.
> 
> ...



Nah, I'd definitely count that. Done something similar before where I got a certain distance from home but had to turn back cause I thought I had a problem on the bike. By the time I'd got home, the issue had disappeared, so I gave the bike a quick once over and about 30 minutes later, headed out in the opposite direction to complete the distance I needed to claim a 50K. Now mine was all done in one Strava activity just with a pause in the middle (which was shorter than most cafe stops), so that made it a little easier to justify, but even if you did split the two halves of your ride, I think it's still good.


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> Aborted ride this morning. :-(
> 
> Had a great 50 miler yesterday. Cleaned and lubed the bike afterwards.
> 
> ...


According to the rules it counts as your allowed 24 hrs to complete and no rules about returning to base . If you claim it or not is up to you if you feel it's against the spirit of the challenge then don't claim it .I work on the rule if you think it counts then it counts


----------



## bruce1530 (12 May 2019)

I’ll let this one go - “my rule” is that it counts as the same trip if you haven’t got changed into civvies in between. If I’d gone straight out after fettling, then it’d be OK - but I did a few other things first.


----------



## aferris2 (13 May 2019)

The second ride for May completed. This is exactly what I was hoping to be able to do in retirement. Nice sunny day, hardly any wind, so go for a ride. Headed out to Danbury for a few hills then back towards home. Realised that I was going to get back with about 28 miles on the clock so had to put in an extra leg along my old commuting route.


----------



## Domus (15 May 2019)

Tree surgeons arrived very early this morning, did what they needed to do so I had time to get out and make the most of the sunshine.
Short sleeves, track mitts and sun screen, at last. Tail wind to Chorley so didn't bother with coffee stop at Frederick's, had a pleasant time with my mum who kept dozing, then waking and smiling, then dozing again.
Headwind all the way home with lunch in Horwich before the climb up to The Blundell. Lovely day, 61 Kms and another point.


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 May 2019)

Slipped out with the Saga CC boys for a spin around the hilly Derbyshire Dales. Been struggling a little with my mojo just lately but this was a perfect kick up the ar5e to get it firing again. Some beautiful scenery as expected in this part of the world and enhanced by the great weather. A lot of steep and long climbs and brutal headwinds made for tough but enjoyable riding, averaging 100ft per mile.
https://strava.app.link/7N0WzjRhKW
https://www.relive.cc/view/2373024738


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 May 2019)

Squeezed a cheeky 50 miler in today with my Saga CC compatriot Martin for another couple of points on the board. 
Sadly the original plan to ride a century with @13 rider @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman did not come to fruition due to doggy day care issues and so I had to keep it shorter and more local. Very cloudy throughout but really warm and thus my clothing choices of full summer gear were somewhat justified! 

We kept it reasonably flat and 15-17 average so we could just have a gentle chinwag on the way round and recover from Thursday’s monster efforts in the Derbyshire Dales. Made coffee stops in Market Bosworth and Atherstone and just chewed the fat on the way round, actually taking in the superb views of the Leicestershire countryside instead of a “head down chasing numbers” thrashfest. There was little to no wind and so was pretty effortless throughout. 

A thoroughly enjoyable relaxed pace ride in perfect conditions- 51.8 in 3h 6.
https://strava.app.link/Xmn4cvObNW
https://www.relive.cc/view/2377278756


----------



## NorthernDave (18 May 2019)

Another hard won point in the bag today.
I was against time, and the easy option would have been to just do a non-qualifying ride, but I wanted to make a point to myself after last Sundays abandoned ride. 
Despite feeling like I'd pushed on my moving speed was around my usual average, so clearly putting too much effort in serves no benefit and I'll continue pootling...


----------



## Domus (19 May 2019)

What can I say, my first 100 miler, FOUR points and a cracking day out to boot. I signed up for Nickyboys Llandudno ride with some trepidation due to the distance, however with his encouragement I managed it and thoroughly enjoyed it.
The weather was kind, the route was interesting, the other riders were friendly and the refreshment stops were first class. My only disappointment was getting to the Rhyl Bike Hub just after the coffee machine was cleaned when I would have sold my soul for some caffeine. Still an incentive for next year.


----------



## bluenotebob (19 May 2019)

Domus said:


> What can I say, my first 100 miler, FOUR points and a cracking day out to boot. I signed up for Nickyboys Llandudno ride with some trepidation due to the distance, however with his encouragement I managed it and thoroughly enjoyed it.



You're an inspiration, @Domus ..considering what you went through a couple of months back that really is an achievement. Congratulations


----------



## Domus (19 May 2019)

Thanks Bob, it was all going so well until we hit the canal towpath, my bladder and prostate came back to haunt me bigtime. Had to find a bush.


----------



## Domus (19 May 2019)

I have to say I'm a little embarrassed, never been called an inspiration before.


----------



## tallliman (19 May 2019)

Well done @Domus, a ton is always an achievement and even moreso for your first one!


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 May 2019)

Domus said:


> What can I say, my first 100 miler, FOUR points and a cracking day out to boot. I signed up for Nickyboys Llandudno ride with some trepidation due to the distance, however with his encouragement I managed it and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> The weather was kind, the route was interesting, the other riders were friendly and the refreshment stops were first class. My only disappointment was getting to the Rhyl Bike Hub just after the coffee machine was cleaned when I would have sold my soul for some caffeine. Still an incentive for next year.



Brilliant effort @Domus, very well done 

Capped off a superb weekend’s cycling with a Club Ride out to Fradley Junction cafe near Lichfield. It was almost a carbon copy of yesterday’s ride in terms of distance, elevation, average speed and effort and was well attended due to the fair weather conditions. 

We set off at 9am heading westbound through Ashby de la Zouch and Overseal, crossing the busy A444 here and into the beautiful back lanes of South Derbyshire. The pace was surprisingly quite quick but as there were so many of us this made light work and we were able to exchange in pleasant conversation and banter along the way. 

The only event of note and a major downside was when one of the lads came off on a downhill approach to a T Junction near Catton park but luckily he was ok and just grazed his hand. 

We had a quick break to let him come to and we set off for the last few miles to the cafe stop at Fradley, passing loads of cyclists heading in the opposite direction as part of a sportive. 

Frustratingly, the ride lead hadn’t actually plotted a route and I got the impression he was winging it somewhat and subsequently lost his bearings. So I led the troops to the cafe for the last couple of miles. It was extremely busy on arrival and I counted no less than three other clubs had swooped on the place, which lead to a longish queue outdoors and then a twenty minute wait for hot food. 

Credit where credit’s due though, the staff did battle through the queue and I was impressed with the way they conducted themselves despite how busy it was. I just had a can of coke, a coffee and cake, all of which came pretty quickly.

After half hour or so we set off and immediately picked up a quick pace along the flat back roads of Staffordshire/South Derbyshire/NW Leicestershire. The increase in pace did cause a few splits in the group because the ride lead had let someone else move in front who was stronger and forcing it. 

As we got closer to home we began to peel off one by one, I parted ways with them at Packington and finished the last three and a half miles at a more relaxed pace, finally getting home in one piece and not gasping for breath! 

To summarise, this was a great route but not well planned and not very well led which was disappointing. 53.6 miles in 3h 6.

https://strava.app.link/LMpgyQAPOW

https://www.relive.cc/view/2379908012


----------



## 13 rider (19 May 2019)

Well done @Domus on your first 100 miler great effort so soon after your op . The imperial century a month challenge is calling


----------



## Domus (19 May 2019)




----------



## Katherine (19 May 2019)

I saw @Domus yesterday Well done for doing your first 100 miles! I rode with Nickyboy's group for the first 30 miles before turning around at Weaverham.
It was my first metric century and longest ride since last September and being back on the bike this year. 
As I said in the Your Ride Today thread, 8 miles to Manchester Piccadily, 30 miles with the Llandudno group and 30 miles home.
I felt tired and elated when I got home.


----------



## PatrickPending (22 May 2019)

May's done on Sunday with a very similar ride to last month 106Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrooke - Hopsford - Shilton -Brinkow - Little Lawford - Easenhall - Bretford - Kings Newham - Little Lawford - Easenhall - Pailton - Mons Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby - this is quite a straightforward route - no big climbs so suited me as I was just getting over a cold I bought back from a walking trip to Northumbria. Must be the remains of sea air that kept me going!


----------



## 13 rider (22 May 2019)

Over a week to go but only 1 weekend so update time . We have 35 riders fully posted up for May . Leaving 7 riders yet to post so a nudge for @iandg ,@Rob and Alison ,@slow scot ,@Nomadski and 3 riders who have done a ride but yet to update the challenge thread @cosmicbike ,@Lilliburlero and @tallliman 
Well done everyone next month is halfway


----------



## Rob and Alison (22 May 2019)

oops, we have some posting to catch up on, we have ridden a 50k on the Tandem and Stig will be doing his may 50k this weekend. will have to check what we have posted in the 100k challenge too, rides are done -100k solo and 200k tandem for may. 
We will get it sorted when it isn't quite so late.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2019)

Domus said:


> What can I say, my first 100 miler, FOUR points and a cracking day out to boot. I signed up for Nickyboys Llandudno ride with some trepidation due to the distance, however with his encouragement I managed it and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> The weather was kind, the route was interesting, the other riders were friendly and the refreshment stops were first class. My only disappointment was getting to the Rhyl Bike Hub just after the coffee machine was cleaned when I would have sold my soul for some caffeine. Still an incentive for next year.


Well done! You certainly looked pretty comfortable to me in the first half of the ride, before I went off in the opposite direction.

If you fancy another ride in Cheshire, you'd be welcome to join us on THIS ONE on 20th July. Looks like you live not too far from the start/finish in Walkden?


----------



## iandg (23 May 2019)

13 rider said:


> Over a week to go but only 1 weekend so update time . We have 35 riders fully posted up for May . Leaving 7 riders yet to post so a nudge for @iandg ,@Rob and Alison ,@slow scot ,@Nomadski and 3 riders who have done a ride but yet to update the challenge thread @cosmicbike ,@Lilliburlero and @tallliman
> Well done everyone next month is halfway


Hopefully this weekend. Been busy trucking up and down the A9/M74 shifting belongings between Stornoway and Dumfries.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 May 2019)

13 rider said:


> Over a week to go but only 1 weekend so update time . We have 35 riders fully posted up for May . Leaving 7 riders yet to post so a nudge for @iandg ,@Rob and Alison ,@slow scot ,@Nomadski and 3 riders who have done a ride but yet to update the challenge thread @cosmicbike ,@Lilliburlero and @tallliman
> Well done everyone next month is halfway



Being slack again. I am at least getting the rides in
All done


----------



## aferris2 (24 May 2019)

Another metric century done for this month (and also for the Lunacy Challenge).
Only realised when I got back that I should have used a bit more suncream, especially on the knees. On the way out from St. Peters chapel I decided to read the information board so reached for my glasses case - and there was nothing in there! I'd only left them on the beach! I wasn't worried about anyone taking them because it's always deserted. The problem was the incoming tide. A little soggy getting there but I found them. Phew!


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 May 2019)

Met up with two of my self-proclaimed Saga CC compadres Gaz and Martin for a sunny social down to Fradley Junction Cafe again. 

Social, that is, if 30mph chain gangs and chasing down anything that remotely resembled a cyclist in front of us is considered as such! 

Met up at Willington and set off at half past 8, with a view to getting back for lunchtime so we could press on with our respective chores later in the day. Sunny and warm throughout, it was a tad blowy but it worked out in our favour as it was against us going and with us on the way back. 

Everything was all tickety boo at the beginning- a nice leisurely conversational pace along predominantly flat roads with a few little bumps here and there- until we got to Kings Bromley.

Whilst chatting to Martin I observed we had a “cling on” at the back of us drafting then overtaking as the roads became pan flat. Well this was all that was needed for us three “hounds” to chase down the “hare”... Gaz and Martin started to put the hammer down to overtake him and I was just about holding onto Martin’s wheel as we dropped Mr. Cling On like a stone. Then I got dropped myself as they stretched their legs but I was already full gas and couldn’t quite get the draft benefit! 

Turning off into the canalside cafe at Fradley Junction they had ran down a couple more “hares” and I was thankful for a little break!

After a half hour stop in the cafe we set back off and it was more of the same, only this time I was able to keep up with them as we chain ganged it through the quiet, pan-flat back lanes, chasing down more potential “hares” that came onto the horizon. 

Before long, and having battled through a very busy Burton on Trent playing Wacky Races with the traffic, we made it back to Willington in one piece where we ended the ride and parted ways. 

Just under 54 miles in just under 3 hours.

https://strava.app.link/apAKu2DHYW
https://www.relive.cc/view/2395486243


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2019)

Probably my last chance to add to this months tally, so I made the most of the nice weather.

A geographical error meant a series of ever decreasing circles near home was needed to get the required mileage, but having already felt the wrath of @13 rider for finishing an earlier ride on twenty-something miles I wasn't risking that again 




Full details will appear in the other thread.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Probably my last chance to add to this months tally, so I made the most of the nice weather.
> 
> A geographical error meant a series of ever decreasing circles near home was required to get the required mileage, but having already felt the wrath of @13 rider for finishing an earlier ride on twenty-something miles I wasn't risking that again
> View attachment 467982
> ...


Well done on completing the 50km just  and importantly keeping the thread monitor happy


----------



## bluenotebob (25 May 2019)

Today was a gentle meander west along quiet roads to la Trinité Porhoët. I think I only saw two cars in the first 19km of the ride – more tractors in the fields than cars on the roads. A few kilometres south on the busy D8 then off onto more quiet roads and a N/S traverse of the Forêt de Lanouée. Heavily wooded, shady, gentle gradients – and very quiet. Out the other side of the forest and along more minor roads until I hit the D13 south of Guilliers.

A pleasant three hours on the bike, and it’s given me some ideas for longer rides that take in part of the Forêt.

A couple of photos below of the first part of the ride (photos taken in April on an earlier photo/ride)


----------



## iandg (26 May 2019)

Made it! Been busy all month heading up and down the A9/M74 with van loads of belongings (Done 3 x 600 mile round trips since 10th May). Heading back north on Tuesday for the last load (and bike) and hand over the keys to the new owners on Friday 31st 

Rode out from Dumfries to Shawhead and joined the Kirkpatrick Macmillan Rally 'breakfast' ride to Kier Mill. Had to negotiate a fallen tree en-route (not a common reason for a road block in the Western Isles) and plenty of cake laid on by the Kier Mill Hall Committee.

I then made my own way back to Dumfries via Thornhill, Loch Ettrick and Ae.


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 May 2019)

We got out yesterday with Stig for his May 50km, so he is safely if belatedly in. So far we have managed at least one solo, one Tandem and one with Stig, 50km per month.
and one solo and one tandem 100km each month.
in the unlikely event we can keep that up can we have five stars?


----------



## Fiona R (28 May 2019)

Had a cracking 3 day weekend touring the Wye Valley and Welsh Borders and lots of castles. Managed to escape rain mostly, swam in the Wye, conquered lots of hills and quite pleased with our camping set up and what we carried. Only 250km in total but very satisfying cycling from home. 3 x 50 milers for this challenge 

Day 1 Borders and Castles Mini Tour Wye oh Wye
Day 2 Borders and Castles Mini Tour Weebling to Weobley
Day 3 Borders and Castles Mini Tour Hills? What hills?


----------



## Domus (29 May 2019)

Granddaughter coming to stay for a couple of nights so up early and out at 06.30 to get my last ride for May in. Managed a 40 km yesterday but decided to get in another 50 before the end of the month. Hardly any wind early on but quite cold, had a coffee and bagel in McDonalds in Rawtenstall as the Costa was not yet open, a poor substitute. A good climb up and over Holcombe Hill got me warm again before a chilly descent. The wind picked up as I got into Bolton, the clouds rolled in and the temperature dropped, Bolton Costa provided good coffee and toast with jam.  Well deserved I thought, it was a wise decision to wear leg warmers as I was quite cold by this stage. That's it for a week or so, a bit of decorating and garden work needs doing according to Senior Management.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2019)

Scores at the end of May we have 39 riders fully posted up leaving 3 riders to post @tallliman ,@Lilliburlero and @slow scot . @tallliman and @Lilliburlero both have done rides I know off so still in so just @slow scot I not sure about .
Been out today with @Lilliburlero who is not sure he's going to continue with the challenge , but I've got a month to work on him . I follow him on Strava and I suspect he will do a metric half anyway so I may keep him in unofficially


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2019)

Well done @bruce1530 first postee for June halfway well done


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done @bruce1530 first postee for June halfway well done



It was a bit of a struggle - I’ve been “down with the Dreaded Lurgy”. Last weekend I wouldn’t have been able to make it to the end of the street, never mind 50k!

But I wanted to see whether I was on the road to recovery - I’ve got a 100 miler scheduled for next weekend, which is a few km further than my longest ride so far. This weekend I’d definitely have struggled over that distance. Hopefully next weekend will be a bit better.

Today’s trip was from home to Kilwinning, then north along the NCN route 7 for a bit. There’s a lumpy section between Kilwinning and Glengarnock, and half way along that section the route has been closed for about a year, due to the construction of a new bypass. The bypass opened this week, and I thought I’d see if the route has re-opened. It has - although some of the minor roads are now being re-aligned at the junction. But it’s definitely passable on a bike, avoiding a fairly long and poorly signed diversion route.

After that, continued on the next section of NCN to Lochwinnoch. A bit of respite after the lumpy bit - that section is an old railway line so dead flat. Not the most exciting views for the first few miles, as you’re in a railway cutting. It gets better later.

Stopped at Lochwinnoch, coffee, and headed back home by the same route. When I reached the new bypass, I followed the new road (A737 - wouldn’t want to do that when busy) and then cut onto some farm roads closer to home. Hadn’t been on those farm roads for ages - and they’re much steeper than I remembered. But the last section going home that way is a long downhill :-)

56k in total.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2019)

Good luck for next weekend @bruce1530 you will be fine


----------



## slow scot (1 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> Scores at the end of May we have 39 riders fully posted up leaving 3 riders to post @tallliman ,@Lilliburlero and @slow scot . @tallliman and @Lilliburlero both have done rides I know off so still in so just @slow scot I not sure about .
> Been out today with @Lilliburlero who is not sure he's going to continue with the challenge , but I've got a month to work on him . I follow him on Strava and I suspect he will do a metric half anyway so I may keep him in unofficially


I'm in! Will post tomorrow; sorry to be always last.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2019)

Full house then 42 of us


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jun 2019)

Lots of things needed to be done in the morning so I was very late getting out on the bike today. Was determined to do 50km but as I didn't plan a route, I just took things as they came. Ended up on 103km so that's another one for the Lunacy challenge too. Roads were very quiet and with bright sunshine and hardly any wind I had a really nice ride around Essex (and yes, Essex is great as long as you avoid the built-up areas).


----------



## The Bystander (2 Jun 2019)

June's qualifying ride banked. It was a very similar route to my last ride but a very different ride in many respects.

Friday's ride was unintended. What I had intended was a utility ride to the supermarket but instead of turning right out of the village (heading into town) I turned left, the opening gambit to most of my recreational rides. Instead of correcting my error I did a quick review of my shopping requirements, determined nothing was urgent and decided to let my subconscious pilot have its way and it took me another 50km or so before I was home again feeling more pleased with myself that if I'd returned sooner with full panniers (the shops were still there the next day).

Today's ride was fully intended but with less enthusiasm. Looking at the weather forecast yesterday I'd pencilled in an early start to get the best of the weather. When I woke it was to a greyish dawn that was already looking a bit blustery. So I decided against a ride and settled for another cup of coffee. A bit later it was still looking blustery but I sort of self-shamed myself into getting out even if it was just a short ride. Once out I resigned myself to pushing on for a half century qualifier. I was right about it being blustery though, almost blustered to a standstill at one point. When I returned home this time it was with a feeling that I'd done a half century qualifier with the same mindset as a recalcitrant teenager who had just been made to clean their room.

God I hate you @13 rider and @ColinJ , there, I've done it, are you happy now !!? <<stabs aggressively at "reply to thread button" and slams thread shut>>

I should point out that was the voice of the recalcitrant teenager - I am in fact grateful for the challenge and that it usually encourages me in a more positive manner .


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2019)

The Bystander said:


> June's qualifying ride banked. It was a very similar route to my last ride but a very different ride in many respects.
> 
> Friday's ride was unintended. What I had intended was a utility ride to the supermarket but instead of turning right out of the village (heading into town) I turned left, the opening gambit to most of my recreational rides. Instead of correcting my error I did a quick review of my shopping requirements, determined nothing was urgent and decided to let my subconscious pilot have its way and it took me another 50km or so before I was home again feeling more pleased with myself that if I'd returned sooner with full panniers (the shops were still there the next day).
> 
> ...


Your not the first person to curse me , I can take it


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> Your not the first person to curse me , I can take it


I can't ...


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2019)

I'm off the mark for June . Normal pattern imperial ton first Sat ,50km as a recovery on the Sun . However this recovery ride was at 16.9 mph not much of a recovery . Big weekend ahead off too Wales for 3 days riding and doing numbers 99,98 and 97 on the top 100 climbs list . That will be 4 ticked off 96 to go !!
Like that's happening


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2019)

As it's the first weekend in June, it must be time to ride the ITU Leeds World Triathlon Series cycle route again. 

It's become a tradition now that I ride the route the weekend before the actual event with a couple of lads who'll be doing it so it made a great opportunity to get the June ride in nice and early (especially as next weekend is definitely out).

Blooming hard work this time on a muggy hot day - I'm no triathlete (or indeed any sort of athlete), but I just about hold my own with these lads normally. Not this time though, my lack of riding time was sorely exposed today, but they got me round event though my legs weren't playing.

Anyhow, the route and the extended ride there and back gets me a metric half so all is well in the world.


----------



## Banjo (6 Jun 2019)

That's Junes ride in the bag for me . 50.5 kms along the Glamorgan coast then back along the main road trying to outrun some big black clouds hot on my heels.
Forecasted heavy rain storm has yet to arrive .

Did the ride non stop which is unusual for me but I wanted to get home before the forecast storm also I am building up for a 100km Audax later in the year.I have had a few issues in the last couple of years which have stopped me riding longer distances . I used to do regular 200 and occasional 300 audax rides now a 100 will be a challenge. Things are on the up at the moment if I can get back to being able to ENJOY a 100km ride then that's great . if not the 50 km challenge is fun as well.

Good Luck to everyone on their June rides.


----------



## Domus (6 Jun 2019)

First June 50 in the bag. Rode to Costa in Leigh with John along the guided bus way and returned via Hindley and Westhoughton. Very different going the other way it was very pleasant. Got caught in a shower just before home but it didn't spoil a good ride. 
Girding my loins for more than a shower on tomorrow's night ride to Blackpool.


----------



## Domus (8 Jun 2019)

It was not too bad, in between the showers it peed it down, all night and all morning, the gusting wind driving sand and rain on the prom after breakfast was a new one on me, each gap in the metre high sea wall sent the bike and rider sidewards at a most alarming rate. I don't think anyone had any dry kit after the fist hour or so, it was a good job the temperature stayed fairly high or else I for one would have had problems. The last section along the sea wall was too slow to generate any body heat at all and so it was a cold miserable train journey home that ensued. Apart from that it was in a way enjoyable.


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Jun 2019)

June's done, 168Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Houghton on the Hill -Ingarsby -Tilton on the Hill - Loddington - Belton - Eyebrooke Reservoir - Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Seaton - Harringworth - Laxton- Blatherwycke - Bulwick - Southwick - Cotterstock - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Yarwell - Nassington - Apethorpe - Kings Cliffe - Blatherwycke - Laxton- Deene - Gretton - Lyddington - Stoke Dry -Great Easton -Medbourne - Nevil Holt - Welham- Great Bowden - Foxton - Gum;ey - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby...phew - got rained on between Gumley and Fleckney….would have gone on to do 200K otherwise ahem...still first imperial century of 2019 and only my second since coming back from a broken hip in 2016 so quite happy!


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2019)

PatrickPending said:


> June's done, 168Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Houghton on the Hill -Ingarsby -Tilton on the Hill - Loddington - Belton - Eyebrooke Reservoir - Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Seaton - Harringworth - Laxton- Blatherwycke - Bulwick - Southwick - Cotterstock - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Yarwell - Nassington - Apethorpe - Kings Cliffe - Blatherwycke - Laxton- Deene - Gretton - Lyddington - Stoke Dry -Great Easton -Medbourne - Nevil Holt - Welham- Great Bowden - Foxton - Gum;ey - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby...phew - got rained on between Gumley and Fleckney….would have gone on to do 200K otherwise ahem...still first imperial century of 2019 and only my second since coming back from a broken hip in 2016 so quite happy!


You don't pick flat routes ,Nevil Holt and Stoke Dry !! . Well done on the imperial ton


----------



## PatrickPending (12 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> You don't pick flat routes ,Nevil Holt and Stoke Dry !! . Well done on the imperial ton


Thanks.


13 rider said:


> You don't pick flat routes ,Nevil Holt and Stoke Dry !! . Well done on the imperial ton



A few climbs indeed - not sure I'd have coped if I added in the climb from Launde abbey!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2019)

PatrickPending said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> A few climbs indeed - not sure I'd have coped if I added in the climb from Launde abbey!


Yes it's slightly lumpy terrain around those parts .


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2019)

I've not posted my challenge related rides here for a while as I've been away, and it's a pain linking all the necessary stuff together on a mobile!
Next week, I'll sort it all out!


----------



## Slick (16 Jun 2019)

My ride was Friday and was really my last chance to get a few miles under my belt before next week's Glasgow Nightrider, which is 100k through the night (obviously) raising money for the British Heart Foundation which has been eye opening speaking to so many people wanting to chip in a few quid because they have been affected to some degree and helped by an awesome charity.

Anyway, I left from work following the cycle path over the Erskine bridge and into Dumbarton which was especially more fun than usual as the dual carriageway was at a standstill due to roadworks in Dumbarton. I met my my brother there and headed on to Balloch following the river Levin passed the great smells of the distillery in Alexandria mixing with the usual groups of walkers, fishermen and other cyclists. We then followed the Lomond path past Duck Bay upto the Helensburgh turn off and then onto the single track road that runs along side the military road over Glen Fruin. From there it's a quite excellent rolling route down to the perfect waters of Loch Long and bang on que the sun came out to welcome us back to Argyll. After a quick pot of tea and empire biscuit in the local tearoom it was a short 2 miles or so on the main road to Tarbet before rejoining the Lomond Path which is just a horrible disintegrating pavement to begin with but as soon as we get onto the remnants of the old road my brother put the hammer down and it was like a 10 mile tt from there to Luss where we were able to sit between 20 and 25 mph for large parts of the run until Luss, which brings us out along a short stretch of quiet road then back on to a very narrow stretch of the Lomond path which is also very rough and in quite poor condition right next to a very busy road which is no fun on a bike (damhikt) so whilst we didn't hang around it was a more sedate pace from there back to Balloch. 8 miles or so later, we were back in Dumbarton where we went our seperate ways and I was back on the cycle path back over the Erskine bridge and safely into Inchinnan after 73 miles. 

I was grateful for the opportunity to put some miles on the clock as this has been a poor year for rides of any note although I have done a large number of commute rides which I now rely on to maintain my fitness. I probably should try and change that but there just seems like so many other things to do at the moment.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2019)

Had no plans for a 50km this morning . The legs are still feeling last weekends Welsh adventure 230 miles and 17000ft of upness add a 100 miles commuting of which 9 out of 10 rides were wet so my mojo was awol this morning . So rolled out the door with no plan just spinning the legs . Found myself heading on my standard 50km loop to Wymeswold to get a W for the ABC thread so just completed the loop and another point to my total which is now a nice round 100 in all challenges


----------



## aferris2 (16 Jun 2019)

Another ride done for June. Decided to keep it local as the weather forecast was a bit iffy. So, 4 times round the resevoir got me to the 50km mark. At this point the whole sky was about as black as you can get so decided to head for home. Got back just before the rain came down.


----------



## iandg (17 Jun 2019)

The move from Stornoway to Dumfries is finally complete and I rode my first Audax of the year. A 200km from Galashiels.


----------



## iandg (19 Jun 2019)

Rode out to meet the Dumfries and Galloway Cycling UK Wednesday Wheelers - a club run Jim but not as we know it (no set start place just a meet up point - make up your own route or ride with others. Apparently it is because D&G covers such a big area and it therefore allows for people who live at different locations to meet up. It also allows for people of mixed ability to form their own groups so that faster riders don't need to stop to regroup. Seems to work really well - over 20 people at the lunch stop.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2019)

I got my '50' in today. I had intended to ride down the A58 to Littleborough on the way home but the road was closed due to a serious accident involving a motorcyclist so I had to do a u-turn and go back via Mytholmroyd.

I hope the motorcyclist made it, but the policeman I spoke to said that it was a very bad crash...


----------



## Domus (20 Jun 2019)

First opportunity since the mildly moist Friday night ride to Blackpool, what with the weather and jobs to do I was champing at the bit to be out.
Woke up to even more rain this morning but it soon cleared thanks to the stiff breeze, so arm warmers and gilet to start but were soon dispensed with when the road from Belmont over to Rivington went upwards after a nice coffee in MK Cycles. 

Down Babylon Lane to Adlington then turned to home along the A6, the weather was improving all the time, is summer here?
Back home via Farnworth and Bolton to clock up 56 Kms and another point. Away to Portmerion at the weekend but the weather looks good for Saturday so might just sneak another ride early doors.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Jun 2019)

June done.

Left it late but managed to squeeze a quick flat one in to get over the line. Practically pan flat, lots of PRs and perfect conditions made for a rapid ride down to Nuneaton and back. As I’m away next Wednesday this will be the only one I get in for June, so a nice end to an otherwise disappointing month’s cycling.

37.05 in 1:53.
https://strava.app.link/JyAeM1yVHX
https://www.relive.cc/view/2468923020


----------



## bruce1530 (21 Jun 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> But I wanted to see whether I was on the road to recovery - I’ve got a 100 miler scheduled for next weekend. This weekend I’d definitely have struggled over that distance. Hopefully next weekend will be a bit better.





13 rider said:


> Good luck for next weekend @bruce1530 you will be fine



Well - I had to call off from the 100 miler. 

Nothing to do with fitness - my grandson chose that day to make his entrance to the world!


----------



## Slick (21 Jun 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> Well - I had to call off from the 100 miler.
> 
> Nothing to do with fitness - my grandson chose that day to make his entrance to the world!


Congratulations, hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jun 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> Well - I had to call off from the 100 miler.
> 
> Nothing to do with fitness - my grandson chose that day to make his entrance to the world!



Congratulations!


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2019)

Congratulations @bruce1530 aka Granddad. You must had read my mind ,I happened to reread my post last night and did wonder about the 100 as you hadn't post it


----------



## Domus (22 Jun 2019)

Very early start, sunny but chilly at 06.20. Usual route to Rawtenstall for coffee and bagel at McDonalds, why they serve Lurpak I'll never know, awful stuff. 
Steady climb over Holcombe Hill with lots of bikes going the other way, never seen so many out at that time before, cracking views across the valley in the bright sunshine. Crompton Way, Moss Bank Way to Heaton then into Bolton for Coffee and toast second breakfast, 57.04 Kms

Off to Portmerion for the weekend then up to Grange for a few days, might sneak another ride in June. Hard work being retired.


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Jun 2019)

Slick said:


> Congratulations, hope everyone is doing well?



Yes, both well.


----------



## Slick (23 Jun 2019)

Great night last night completing a charity ride raising funds for the British Heart Foundation. Zero wind or rain and temperatures were such I could complete the ride in shorts and tshirt. Two very different types of 50K loops lay in wait and whoever planned the route is to be commended as we headed out to Newton Mearns which did involve some climbing before heading back down to the quays and a well earned rest.

2nd loop was very different along the very poor road surface that is South Street ad far as Clydebank before heading back into town round Hampden just as a concert came out which was chaos but it was only for a couple of miles and we were soon free of the traffic again. It was then various loops of interesting parts of the city including some magnificent buildings that you wouldn't even notice if you were stuck in a car. We finished this morning passing the east end and the brilliant Velodrome heading back to the start point across a deserted London Road onto the Galligate, through Glasgow Green and back along the Clyde to the start point. 

A very happy man this is complete and I managed to raise some cash into the bargain for an awesome charity.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Finally, an update!
> 
> May 29th Lands End - St Teath 136km 3 points
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2406751679
> ...


All looks correct to me


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2019)

Right.. That was my 1,100 mile LEJOG, ridden over 15 days, back home last weekend. Crackin' ride(s), but a serious challenge, both physically and mentally! Solo, unsupported, I was fully lade with tent, sleeping bag, stuff and enough tools to fix most problems, though, happily, I had no mechanical issues whatsoever!
I managed several 100+ mile days, a few back to back.

I was quite lucky with the weather, with some soakings, and a headwind for the final 3 days, but, let's face it... I doubt many have had it dry, with a tailwind all the time 

To save going through all the details, my diary post is ~here~

I did take a few diversions, and kept off main roads, when I could, hence the extra distance from a 'straight' route. As I was close ish to Tobermorey, I added 50 or so limes to pop in and see the place.







The whole route is on:

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35908670


Big box ticked, highly unlikely to ever be ticked again


----------



## Slick (23 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Right.. That was my 1,100 mile LEJOG, ridden over 15 days, back home last weekend. Crackin' ride(s), but a serious challenge, both physically and mentally! Solo, unsupported, I was fully lade with tent, sleeping bag, stuff and enough tools to fix most problems, though, happily, I had no mechanical issues whatsoever!
> I managed several 100+ mile days, a few back to back.
> 
> I was quite lucky with the weather, with some soakings, and a headwind for the final 3 days, but, let's face it... I doubt many have had it dry, with a tailwind all the time
> ...


A like just doesn't seem enough.


----------



## C R (23 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Right.. That was my 1,100 mile LEJOG, ridden over 15 days, back home last weekend. Crackin' ride(s), but a serious challenge, both physically and mentally! Solo, unsupported, I was fully lade with tent, sleeping bag, stuff and enough tools to fix most problems, though, happily, I had no mechanical issues whatsoever!
> I managed several 100+ mile days, a few back to back.
> 
> I was quite lucky with the weather, with some soakings, and a headwind for the final 3 days, but, let's face it... I doubt many have had it dry, with a tailwind all the time
> ...


----------



## Saluki (23 Jun 2019)

I got a ride out with King's Lynn BUG (Bike User Group). Nice social rides with a mixed bunch of bikes. There was a recumbent bike, roadies, old roadies, tourers and me and a gravel bike.
I got on the 0658 from Downham to King's Cross, the rest of BUG got on the 0644 at King's Lynn, the stop before mine, and all called out of the door so I knew which carriage to get in. We then all travelled the hour and 35 minutes to London and simply got off the train, took a few photos and got on our bikes and headed home.

It took an age to get out of London. 9 of us all together. 5 of us girl types and 4 chaps. Some of the crossings were busy and, due to the lovely weather, there were a gazillion people about. It was slow going to start with and we had our first stop at 18 miles at Lee Valley Park Cafe (chicken wrap thing and coffee) and then we pushed on along the river bank path. It was a stunning morning and everyone and their dog was on that river bank. We took it steady and London always takes forever to get out of.
I managed to get a visit from the P-fairy on a gravelly section but my tyres are slimed so no dramas, I put a bit more air in and it hissed a couple of more times but it was fine to the 40 mile mark where we had lunch at Hare Street (Tuna Salad) and I patched the wee hole in my innertube and our intrepid leader, he with the route map, dug out a teeny tiny bit of quartz from the tyre, with a multitool. From then, I didn't get another peep out of my tyre. 
Brilliant quick push to Cambridge where we all topped up with water at the Railway Station water place, then on to Ely for little 7" pizzas for tea. Easy run then from Ely to Littleport, to Denver Sluice to Downham. I stopped here as I'd done my 100 and needed to get back for my hound who was with my dog sitter. Gone 9pm by then. The others all pushed on to King's Lynn so much kudos for the additional 12 or so miles that they rode. I'd have gone half way with them if it had been a little earlier but I really don't want to upset my lovely dog sitter.

All in all, a brilliant day. Such fun. It's the furthest that I've gone one way on the train and back by bike and doing the ride with such lovely people made a great ride even better.
After a short ride today, I am 11 miles off my annual target


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jun 2019)

One week to go update time we have 36 riders fully posted up . 1 rider I know has done an ride so unofficially @Lilliburlero is still in . That leaves 5 riders yet to post so a gentle nudge for @Spinney ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@demro and @Houthakker


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jun 2019)

Oops I've done it again. Ride done, will go off with tail between legs and update thread...


----------



## Houthakker (24 Jun 2019)

A bit slow getting mine updated this month but have 2 rides to count so have now updated that.
Thanks for the prompt!


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Right.. That was my 1,100 mile LEJOG, ridden over 15 days, back home last weekend. Crackin' ride(s), but a serious challenge, both physically and mentally! Solo, unsupported, I was fully lade with tent, sleeping bag, stuff and enough tools to fix most problems, though, happily, I had no mechanical issues whatsoever!
> I managed several 100+ mile days, a few back to back.
> 
> I was quite lucky with the weather, with some soakings, and a headwind for the final 3 days, but, let's face it... I doubt many have had it dry, with a tailwind all the time
> ...



Absolutely awesome 

JOGLE next.....


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Absolutely awesome
> 
> JOGLE next.....


Cheers.. 
The thought had crossed my mind, but the thought of those Devon and Cornwall hills with 850 miles in my legs!!


----------



## Fiona R (24 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Right.. That was my 1,100 mile LEJOG, ridden over 15 days, back home last weekend. Crackin' ride(s), but a serious challenge, both physically and mentally! Solo, unsupported, I was fully lade with tent, sleeping bag, stuff and enough tools to fix most problems, though, happily, I had no mechanical issues whatsoever!
> I managed several 100+ mile days, a few back to back.
> 
> I was quite lucky with the weather, with some soakings, and a headwind for the final 3 days, but, let's face it... I doubt many have had it dry, with a tailwind all the time
> ...


Just utterly brilliant. We must have just missed you on Mull. That north easterly gale week before last made everything very challenging and very cold camping. It's a totally different kettle of fish carrying camping kit too. We could share tent/cooking and tools/spare tyre weight etc but only managed 3 x 100km+ days in our fortnight. Be very very proud and keep the buzz going.


----------



## Fiona R (24 Jun 2019)

Just had an awesome time touring the Inner and Outer Hebrides for two weeks, with tent, from Oban. We did a big circular tour from Ardrossan 3 years ago up a lot of the Western Isles to Butt of Ness inc Hebridean Way and back down the mainland west coast, staying in pre booked hostels and B&Bs etc We realised after how lucky we were as if we hadn't made it each day we would have had to abandon, accommodation is so scarce. We had terrible weather but could warm up and dry out each night.

This time we planned three out and backs from Oban, left the car there and did Jura and Islay the first 4 days then back to Oban and out to Mull for 3 days then back to Oban and out to Castlebay on Barra up to Tarbert/North Harris and back for 6 days. Quite a modest 1000km and 10000m route but fully loaded too. The idea was to explore more, camp near the beaches, and by camping it gave us the peace of mind to know we were self sufficient. Still quite tough as the temperatures were very cold the whole trip, a north easterly gale blowing the first week, strong westerly mainly second. Our second week was quite wet, but plenty rain first week too. Luckily it rained mostly overnight and morning so most days the tent went up dry and we had dried off quite well by the time we stopped. Scenery stunning, and surprisingly a good hill ratio overall, even on Outer Hebrides! Highly recommend it but you need to study ferry timetables, food resupply (esp on Sundays) and escape clauses very carefully. also presume winter conditions, I had 4-7 layers on most days, 2 days had bare legs. i don't feel the cold particularly normally!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2019)

@Cranky Knee Girl Thank you, I'll try and keep the buzz going, but it's back on local roads and trails for me for a while! 
Still, I've enjoyed a couple of rides, catching up with riding buddies that didn't know I was attempting LEJOG, until I reached Scotland, and released my Strava's....

I chatted to loads of cyclists on the trip. Wouldn't it have been great to meet up, and realise we knew each other! 

And, yes, that wind was brutal, wasn't it!? I really shouldn't have to buy a Woolly hat in June 
7c


----------



## Fiona R (24 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> @Cranky Knee Girl Thank you, I'll try and keep the buzz going, but it's back on local roads and trails for me for a while!
> Still, I've enjoyed a couple of rides, catching up with riding buddies that didn't know I was attempting LEJOG, until I reached Scotland, and released my Strava's....
> 
> I chatted to loads of cyclists on the trip. Wouldn't it have been great to meet up, and realise we knew each other!
> ...


I wish I had taken full gloves, and we did a dash to Mountain Warehouse in Oban to get winter weight merino base layers to wear at night before Outer Hebs, great bargain in "summer" sale! I kept ribbing OH, as "brutal" seemed to be his word of the holiday. We chatted to a fair few cyclists, more sociable camping than going into B&B bubbles. I need to write it all up now to keep the record, and prolong the buzz  We did Calgary Bay to Craignure Sat15th, were you a day or two earlier?


----------



## Domus (28 Jun 2019)

Fantastic sunny morning in Grange, did my usual circuit of Arnside and Silverdale but added in a visit to Beetham and picked up NCN 6 past a beautiful large country house. Had a coffee and toasted tea cake in the Jazz café in Arnside where I was presented with a glass of water on arrival, without asking, very nice touch I thought. Met up with “Senior Management “ back in Grange for a bacon roll for a late lunch.
All very nice.
This is my third year of the 50 Km challenge. Year one 33 points, year two 58 points, year three, only six months in 50 points so far. 
It really is a great motivation.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jun 2019)

Closed June out with a final metric half - almost certainly won't have time to do a qualifying ride tomorrow.

It doubles my points tally for the month (to a whopping 2 points), but it's easily the worst June showing I've had since starting this challenge way back in 2016. Still, at least I'm still in the hunt. 

It was very warm by the time I got home.


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Jun 2019)

Rob and Alison said:


> We got out yesterday with Stig for his May 50km, so he is safely if belatedly in. So far we have managed at least one solo, one Tandem and one with Stig, 50km per month.
> and one solo and one tandem 100km each month.
> in the unlikely event we can keep that up can we have five stars?



Well, I knew it! As soon as I opened my gob about how well we were doing, June has been a disaster! Miles are well down, and we have missed our 100km Tandem ride target. (I know there is still a day to go but we have no dog sitter). a combination of one or the other of us having 
a. 15 bee stings. - YES FIFTEEN! all at once and all for Alison.
b. a severe asthma attack
c, a cold 
kept us off the bikes for much of the month and meant that our only 100km ride yesterday with Stig, was a whole lot tougher going than it should have been, but at least we managed that one.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)

Rob and Alison said:


> Well, I knew it! As soon as I opened my gob about how well we were doing, June has been a disaster! Miles are well down, and we have missed our 100km Tandem ride target. (I know there is still a day to go but we have no dog sitter). a combination of one or the other of us having
> a. 15 bee stings. - YES FIFTEEN! all at once and all for Alison.
> b. a severe asthma attack
> c, a cold
> kept us off the bikes for much of the month and meant that our only 100km ride yesterday with Stig, was a whole lot tougher going than it should have been, but at least we managed that one.


Hard to give a 'like' for that!!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I wish I had taken full gloves, and we did a dash to Mountain Warehouse in Oban to get winter weight merino base layers to wear at night before Outer Hebs, great bargain in "summer" sale! I kept ribbing OH, as "brutal" seemed to be his word of the holiday. We chatted to a fair few cyclists, more sociable camping than going into B&B bubbles. I need to write it all up now to keep the record, and prolong the buzz  We did Calgary Bay to Craignure Sat15th, were you a day or two earlier?


I was in Craignure on the 7th. 
I didn't post much on CC during the ride, but kept a written diary of the fortnight. Its so easy for bits to fade from the memory on a long jaunt. Well, it does for me, anyway


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2019)

Rob and Alison said:


> Well, I knew it! As soon as I opened my gob about how well we were doing, June has been a disaster! Miles are well down, and we have missed our 100km Tandem ride target. (I know there is still a day to go but we have no dog sitter). a combination of one or the other of us having
> a. 15 bee stings. - YES FIFTEEN! all at once and all for Alison.
> b. a severe asthma attack
> c, a cold
> kept us off the bikes for much of the month and meant that our only 100km ride yesterday with Stig, was a whole lot tougher going than it should have been, but at least we managed that one.


 hope Alison is ok now . Still in the


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)

An earlyish start, well, for me anyway, for a ride around the local villages. It was warm enough for just T shirt and shorts, even at 07:30.. Cloudy, though.
I didn't have much of a plan for a route, but wanted to be at Mountain Warehouse at 10:30 when they opened, to pick up a rucksack I'd ordered.
That gave me 3 hours to play 

I did find a few new lanes of Banbury Lane to ride, and that brought me back towards Bugbrooke and Rothersthorpe. I tried finding a cheeky shortcut through the old police HQ, but it was all fenced off, otherwise I'd have been dead on 10:30.
Once nearing home, I was on 45 miles, so had to add a loop round Sywell (no ice cream van!!!) and then home to get my 50 miles done.

Back for a bacon sarnie and a couple of coffees.


----------



## Houthakker (1 Jul 2019)

Managed to sneak in another qualifying ride right at the end of the month. 
Went out through the lanes with a nice tailwind for the first 20 miles or so, knowing full well I'd have to pay for that later. The way back was across the marshes by Cockerham, with not a speck of shelter in sight and a headwind for the last 20 miles or so. Still, got a good 75 miler in, longest for a while for me.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I was in Craignure on the 7th.
> I didn't post much on CC during the ride, but kept a written diary of the fortnight. Its so easy for bits to fade from the memory on a long jaunt. Well, it does for me, anyway


I make quite copious notes on Strava and an Instagram post each day on tour this time, so I have the basis of a blog to write on dark evenings! only a couple of nights no 3/4G Just wrote up on phone anyway so I wouldn't forget the detail of each day.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Jul 2019)

June was a strange month – lots of cycling, 51 recorded rides and 981km covered, but only 4 points… other commitments, breadmaking, shower-dodging, avoiding thunderstorms and the intense heat of last week .. late afternoon temperatures around 36/37 degrees. Call me a ‘wuss’ but I don’t like cycling when it’s that hot. So, lots of shortish rides and only a few long ones.

The start of a new month today, and I’m in with a 53km ride mostly on quiet lanes, and along a couple of pretty river valleys (the Ninian and the Léverin). Hopefully I can get more long rides done in July – and more points on the board. If I can’t, I think I might struggle with the Loony Challenge this year.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2019)

Update time we have 40 riders fully posted up ,1 rider ( @Lilliburlero ) done a ride but not update and 1 rider @demro I'm not sure off . Well done everyone for making it halfway 
This month first poster is @Eribiste closely followed by @kapelmuur


----------



## Sbudge (3 Jul 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Just had an awesome time touring the Inner and Outer Hebrides for two weeks, with tent, from Oban. We did a big circular tour from Ardrossan 3 years ago up a lot of the Western Isles to Butt of Ness inc Hebridean Way and back down the mainland west coast, staying in pre booked hostels and B&Bs etc We realised after how lucky we were as if we hadn't made it each day we would have had to abandon, accommodation is so scarce. We had terrible weather but could warm up and dry out each night.
> 
> This time we planned three out and backs from Oban, left the car there and did Jura and Islay the first 4 days then back to Oban and out to Mull for 3 days then back to Oban and out to Castlebay on Barra up to Tarbert/North Harris and back for 6 days. Quite a modest 1000km and 10000m route but fully loaded too. The idea was to explore more, camp near the beaches, and by camping it gave us the peace of mind to know we were self sufficient. Still quite tough as the temperatures were very cold the whole trip, a north easterly gale blowing the first week, strong westerly mainly second. Our second week was quite wet, but plenty rain first week too. Luckily it rained mostly overnight and morning so most days the tent went up dry and we had dried off quite well by the time we stopped. Scenery stunning, and surprisingly a good hill ratio overall, even on Outer Hebrides! Highly recommend it but you need to study ferry timetables, food resupply (esp on Sundays) and escape clauses very carefully. also presume winter conditions, I had 4-7 layers on most days, 2 days had bare legs. i don't feel the cold particularly normally!



Brilliant ride, I'm very envious!


----------



## Sbudge (3 Jul 2019)

Rob and Alison said:


> Well, I knew it! As soon as I opened my gob about how well we were doing, June has been a disaster! Miles are well down, and we have missed our 100km Tandem ride target. (I know there is still a day to go but we have no dog sitter). a combination of one or the other of us having
> a. 15 bee stings. - YES FIFTEEN! all at once and all for Alison.
> b. a severe asthma attack
> c, a cold
> kept us off the bikes for much of the month and meant that our only 100km ride yesterday with Stig, was a whole lot tougher going than it should have been, but at least we managed that one.



What a horrible month! Sounds terrible, I hope she's OK?


----------



## Sbudge (3 Jul 2019)

Just back from a very enjoyable and gentle Hebridean Way. We did things a little differently it seems than most. We rode as a small group of people and I'd arranged for baggage transfers from one B&B to the next so we could all ride light, bag-free bikes. It made for a really nice ride.

Weather was mixed, ranging from blue skies and 24 degrees to 30 mph headwinds in the driving rain. All in all though a magical experience.


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jul 2019)

Sbudge said:


> Just back from a very enjoyable and gentle Hebridean Way. We did things a little differently it seems than most. We rode as a small group of people and I'd arranged for baggage transfers from one B&B to the next so we could all ride light, bag-free bikes. It made for a really nice ride.
> 
> Weather was mixed, ranging from blue skies and 24 degrees to 30 mph headwinds in the driving rain. All in all though a magical experience.


Brilliant, I see you were there last week from Strava. The weather was looking great as we got the boat back from Castlebay on Sat 22nd. noticed it's back to 14 degrees with high winds and significant rain now. I'm still there in spirit, Barra/Vatersay/Berneray/Harris especially.


----------



## Sbudge (4 Jul 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Brilliant, I see you were there last week from Strava. The weather was looking great as we got the boat back from Castlebay on Sat 22nd. noticed it's back to 14 degrees with high winds and significant rain now. I'm still there in spirit, Barra/Vatersay/Berneray/Harris especially.


Yes, definitely need to go back... this time remembering my swimming trunks! :-)


----------



## Domus (4 Jul 2019)

Lovely day on Wednesday 3 so set off with the new Elemnt Bolt to follow a "Breadcrumb" route to Costa, threw in a new section to try it out and a deliberate mistake to test the "off route" warning. Very impressed with both aspects. Met up with John to ride home to VERY sunny Radcliffe and we decided to add a loop through Stoneclough to Roma's in Whitefield for espresso and ice cream. All very enjoyable 'till we hit the heavy traffic in Bury. 
Summer might just be here.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jul 2019)

Off my my holidays to Cornwall will get my 50 km ride in will I'm there so a bit of climbing to be done . I will have limited internet while I'm there, will check in when I can to check up on you all . Will be back before the end of the month so end of the month reminders will still be good to go if required . Happy riding everyone


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Brilliant, I see you were there last week from Strava. The weather was looking great as we got the boat back from Castlebay on Sat 22nd. noticed it's back to 14 degrees with high winds and significant rain now. I'm still there in spirit, Barra/Vatersay/Berneray/Harris especially.





Sbudge said:


> Yes, definitely need to go back... this time remembering my swimming trunks! :-)



P20 Waterproof sunblock! That's what I took


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2019)

34.5 local miles this morning. I was hoping to be able to stay out longer, but I have domesic chores to do.. 
Never mind.. Happy wife, happy life 

I still had time for a bacon sarnie stop, though..


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jul 2019)

July's ride done - 58.25 km, so another metric half. 
I've got a couple of busy weekends coming up next week and the week after, so thought I'd best make hay while the sun shone.

A bit cool when I set off, then glorious sunshine. I stopped for 5 mins and it immediately clouded over, and then when I set off again the sun came back out. 

Report to follow in a bit.


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Jul 2019)

Good ride today, but it’s turning into an expensive cycling weekend....

Yesterday, bought a new (to me) bike. 

Decided not to ride it today, cos it has 23mm tyres, and I had no spare tubes of that size - so out on the old bike.

Planned an 80k route, away from my usual places - so plotted a route on Strava, and plugged in the Garmin to download it.

Garmin started continually beeping, then trying to turn itself off. Looks like the USB connector is damaged. 
So Garmin is fine today - cos it was charged - but once that charge drops to zero, it’s a brick. 

Headed out, 5 miles, jumped on a train for 20 mins (I have a season ticket, might as well use it!), and got off at Johnstone. 

A few miles later, there’s a “twang”. Broken spoke on the front wheel.

Front wheel is now like a Pringle, fortunately it’s disc brakes on that bike.

Pushed on, back roads to Erskine. Over the suspension bridge to the North bank of the Clyde, then followed the cycle path out to Loch Lomond.

Turned at Balloch, quick coffee and bacon roll (nice, but tourist prices!) and headed back towards Glasgow. Once in the city centre, got a train back home.

86k, great ride, good wether, although a bit breezy. One broken spoke, one dead Garmin...


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jul 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> Good ride today, but it’s turning into an expensive cycling weekend....
> 
> Yesterday, bought a new (to me) bike.
> 
> ...



That's a like for the ride, not the mechanical / electrical issues.


----------



## Slick (6 Jul 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> Good ride today, but it’s turning into an expensive cycling weekend....
> 
> Yesterday, bought a new (to me) bike.
> 
> ...


Mine too.


----------



## Fiona R (6 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> P20 Waterproof sunblock! That's what I took


I wore p20 whole holiday, it’s changed my life.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jul 2019)

Don't panic! I'm in .33 Cornish miles nice and early before all the tourists get up . Only 2600ft of upness that's a flat ride down here. I've decided to limiting internet usage while away so posting will be limited


----------



## Domus (8 Jul 2019)

Out again to visit mum in Chorley on a lovely day in Sunny Lancashire and just realised I didn't write up my Friday night ride. A link to the write up is on the Recreational Rides page and it is very well written. I played a minor part by finding the very tiny piece of wire when it transferred itself from the tyre to my finger.............ouch.
An excellent night out even though it was on "The Dark Side" of the Pennines, I look on it as missionary work 

Martin hinted that he is stepping down as ride leader, if so he leaves some big shoes to fill 

The trains for once ran like clockwork and made for a less stressful start than last year.
All in all a very good few days and 2 more points


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> Planned an 80k route, away from my usual places - so plotted a route on Strava, and plugged in the Garmin to download it.
> 
> Garmin started continually beeping, then trying to turn itself off. Looks like the USB connector is damaged.
> So Garmin is fine today - cos it was charged - but once that charge drops to zero, it’s a brick.


My old Garmin suffers from that problem, but I came up with an effective technological fix...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2019)

PS It does actually work!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> PS It does actually work!


Heath Robinson is alive, and well...


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jul 2019)

Off the mark for July.

Fresh legged after my Mexican break, and a failed attempt at a metric ton due to heavy rain notwithstanding, I managed to get out on a fairly flat route through northern Leicestershire. As I’m off to France next weekend to take part in L’Etape du Tour, I figured a cheeky little bit of climbing might be in good order so I embarked on a three-mile climb out of Loughborough towards Copt Oak, not the steepest but just long! These are the climbs I’ll be doing next week so I better get used to it! Needless to say, this shaved a little off my otherwise fairly quick pace. 

32.7 in 1:53.
https://strava.app.link/9DdzCClueY
https://www.relive.cc/view/2518311619


----------



## aferris2 (11 Jul 2019)

Very glad to get a ride done for July. Spent most of last Sunday in A&E hardly able to breathe. They suspect I picked up some kind of virus which just sat on my lungs and made it impossible to do anything. Anyway they pumped me full of antibiotics and fluids and I went home early evening feeling much better. Did a short ride yesterday which seemed ok then aimed for a 10 miler today. Well it felt so good, I just carried on. Got home feeling absolutely fantastic!
Will give it a bit of time before stretching the distance for the lunacy challenge though.


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Jul 2019)

I'm having the same problem that I had in June - 441km covered so far this month, but only 2 points. @Domus is racking up points like John Spencer on a good night, but I'm not.... memo to self: do some long rides and stop whinging.

Today's ride was a replica of the ride I did on 29 May - a big loop taking in a few busy roads, but mostly quiet ones, a section of our local Voie Verte, and a visit to the wonderfully-named Cantomheuc. For some reason, today's ride was 180 metres shorter but two minutes longer. It took longer because I stopped and backtracked having spotted a brand-new pair of pliers lying by the side of the road - I gave them to a neighbour this evening: I told him they fell off the back of a tractor, hahaha.


----------



## Domus (11 Jul 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> racking up points like John Spencer on a good night,



I live near the Radcliffe Tram Station and it was very sad to see John Spencer shuffling along to the tram in the last few years of his life.

My dad was a big snooker fan and took me to an exhibition match in Bury when I was a young teen. The new World Champion was playing in a working men's club against some unknown kid from Northern Ireland, Alex Higgins, you could hardly see the table for all the cigarette smoke. 

He was a very unassuming man, never heard a bad word said about him.


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Jul 2019)

Domus said:


> He was a very unassuming man, never heard a bad word said about him



I always thought of John Spencer as one of the 'good guys' of snooker. I expect that someone like Ronnie O'Sullivan makes more from one exhibition match than JS earned throughout his professional career - but I'm sure that he would have accepted that as 'life' and just have been pleased that snooker had become a much more lucrative profession ... and moved on from the dingy, smoke-filled rooms that you mention.

Talking of things moving on and getting better … it looks as though there's finally some good news coming out the Reebok/Macron/whatever it's called these days. With the first fixture just over three weeks away, perhaps they will be able to field a full team and at least part of the subs' bench .. I feel optimistic for the first time in years.


----------



## Houthakker (14 Jul 2019)

went out for a trundle to get a couple more letters for the towns and villages thread. Managed to pick up N, O and P all in a 44 mile ride. Lovely day for it as well. Thats me on the board for this month anyway.


----------



## Domus (14 Jul 2019)

Bolton Ironman on today so my usual hunting grounds are all either restricted or closed. RWGPS called in to sort a route, loaded up to the Wahoo and off I went. Up to Edenfield, too early for the cafe, up and over to Rochdale via Owd Betts and then some new to me roads through Castleton and Birch.
Very impressed with the Wahoo it got me home with 54 Kms done. and another point in the bag.


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Jul 2019)

Squeezed another point in today riding round the familiar territory of Market Bosworth meeting up with a friend and fellow Zwift rider who lives fairly locally. 

Drizzly to start but warm throughout, the weather gradually improved as the morning wore on and we winged it with the route, just taking whatever roads we fancied, which were dead flat. Any climbing done was only by getting to and from the meeting point in Bosworth. 

Another very pleasant ride with a good friend. 40 dead in about 2 1/2 hours.

https://strava.app.link/ehOo2OlekY


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jul 2019)

Sbudge said:


> 8th July 54.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2514666269) Tresco, a very Scilly ride. 54km on a 7km island!


This month special mention . @Sbudge does 50km + on a 7km island . Well done dedication to the challenge 
The Cornish hills are getting to my legs have managed 3 50km rides while I'm down here on Holiday might push the legs for 1 more before the weekend


----------



## Domus (16 Jul 2019)

Took the car in for a service to Bury early this morning, put the bike in the back and went out for a ride. NEVER again, mixing it with the young mums on the school run is suicidal, more close passes in 30 minutes than all the rides so far this year. The standard of driving, parking and pulling out was disgraceful. Not until I got past Egerton did things calm down, had to have cake for second breakfast to soothe my shattered nerves. Rest of the ride went fine managed 64 Kms before collecting the car. Should top my last years total points score at the weekend on Colin's Cheshire Ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2019)

With wet weather expected, I set of at 08.00 ish to a mate's house to drop a cake off as the rest of the mob are heading over to the Alps to climb mountains and watch a bit of the TdF.
After coffee, we headed round Pitsford Res, him with his daughter in the trailer.. ( good training for him! Lol)
It started raining just after 9, and precipitated it down for the rest of the ride..

Still, it's only water


----------



## Domus (20 Jul 2019)

Well I managed Colin's Cheshire Ride and survived to tell the tale, a later than planned start due to foul weather, jackets off for an hour or so before a short sharp deluge had us taking refuge under very poor trees, in fact they were no protection at all.
After our jackets dried they were off for the remainder of the day. The wind blew in every direction but the sun shone. A most enjoyable day out and 3 points puts me 2 over my whole 2018 points score.


----------



## iandg (23 Jul 2019)

Must get round to uploading my data for July - I have done 6 rides so far


----------



## PatrickPending (23 Jul 2019)

July's done 105Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrok - Hopsford - Shilton -Brinkow - Cathiron - Easenhall - Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall (again) - Pailton - Monks Kirby - up towards Wibtoft back to Monks Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby 
Easy route as I haven't done any significant riding (>5km) since last month's 167km....


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

Back from my Cornish adventures just catching up with the challenge so last weekend update time 
We have 27 riders fully posted up ,3 riders I now who have done a qualifying ride but not yet up dated the thread @ColinJ ,@Lilliburlero and @tallliman 
That leaves 12 riders yet to post or ride so a nudge for @Katherine ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@steverob ,@Bazzer ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@Ice2911 ,@Banjo and @slow scot . Apologies if I have missed anyone post just caught up on 8 pages of reading
Well done everyone


----------



## Slick (23 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> Back from my Cornish adventures just catching up with the challenge so last weekend update time
> We have 27 riders fully posted up ,3 riders I now who have done a qualifying ride but not yet up dated the thread @ColinJ ,@Lilliburlero and @tallliman
> That leaves 12 riders yet to post or ride so a nudge for @Katherine ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@steverob ,@Bazzer ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@Ice2911 ,@Banjo and @slow scot . Apologies if I have missed anyone post just caught up on 8 pages of reading
> Well done everyone


Thanks for the heads up but I've now done a couple of qualifying runs. Just need to update them which I will do over the weekend.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

Just seen @Ice2911 thread on the four cardinal points of the UK tour he's doing so it's fairly save to presume he's done a qualifying ride


----------



## steverob (23 Jul 2019)

Yeah, I’ve been prevented from getting out on my bike this month by various issues, including injuries and mechanical problems. I’m hoping everything is all back to normal by the weekend and I can finally get a ride done.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jul 2019)

Another ride for me - report in Your Ride Today...

I'll update the challenge thread and add the points once I find out how many I get for a metric century!


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Another ride for me - report in Your Ride Today...
> 
> I'll update the challenge thread and add the points once I find out how many I get for a metric century!


3 points for rides over 100km


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> Back from my Cornish adventures just catching up with the challenge so last weekend update time
> We have 27 riders fully posted up ,3 riders I now who have done a qualifying ride but not yet up dated the thread @ColinJ ,@Lilliburlero and @tallliman
> That leaves 12 riders yet to post or ride so a nudge for @Katherine ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@steverob ,@Bazzer ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@Ice2911 ,@Banjo and @slow scot . Apologies if I have missed anyone post just caught up on 8 pages of reading
> Well done everyone



Thank you for the reminder. Having been away, I was stuffed, but I am hoping for a qualifying ride on one of the next three days.


----------



## Rob and Alison (24 Jul 2019)

Thanks for the reminder, another slack month mileage wise, but we did manage to get a 50km ride with Stig last weekend, now posted.
Just got to post the 'In Memory of Tommy' audax to the 100km thread now.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> Back from my Cornish adventures just catching up with the challenge so last weekend update time
> We have 27 riders fully posted up ,3 riders I now who have done a qualifying ride but not yet up dated the thread [B]@ColinJ[/B] ,@Lilliburlero and @tallliman...


I had forgotten to do my actual 50 km ride! (I am not using my longer rides for this challenge.)

I went out this evening and did it when it was a bit cooler. I had intended to do four lumpy 7 km loops up on the tops, with the other 22 kms coming from the ride up there and back afterwards. I changed my mind after doing the nasty 15+% sections to get up there and went off on a more interesting ride with an easy finish.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Jul 2019)

Well, it was a case of either hiding inside all day from the heat or do something productive. So decided to get out early (for me) and do another ride for July before it got too hot. 23 degrees at the start but had got up to 29.5 by the time I got home. I think that's me done for the day.


----------



## Katherine (25 Jul 2019)

I have done some rides but I have not been on here much recently and am very behind with all my regular CC threads.
So much to catch up on. 
Off to Cornwall tomorrow and I will gradually update all my challenges.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jul 2019)

Katherine said:


> I have done some rides but I have not been on here much recently and am very behind with all my regular CC threads.
> So much to catch up on.
> Off to Cornwall tomorrow and I will gradually update all my challenges.


Enjoy the Cornish hills . Have you got to Z in the ABC thread to make a trip to Zennor


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> Enjoy the Cornish hills . Have you got to Z in the ABC thread to make a trip to Zennor


Yes! Only just, with time running out I was getting worried. I added some extra miles after the last 2 club runs. I have missed a lot of riding time over the last few months due to various reasons. 
I have photos waiting to update the thread.


----------



## Domus (26 Jul 2019)

Up in Grange for a few days of odd jobs in the caravan. I was such a good boy yesterday, sanding and painting in the very hot sun I earned myself a bike ride. 
The Wahoo has given me much more confidence navigating the small Lake District lanes, I programmed in a circular ride to Coniston and return via Hawkshead and the Windermere ferry. Really good ride to Coniston, arriving just in time for elevenses. Hawkshead Hill was climbed (eventually) and I arrived at the ferry just as it left. No problem, time for ice cream. Oh dear, after a long wait it transpired that the ferry would not be returning due to a problem. 
Re programmed the Wahoo with the “take me to” app and off I went up a steep hill and a lumpy ride to Newby Bridge. Got back with 70 Kms and over 1200 metres of ascent. 
I keep saying it but the Wahoo really is good.


----------



## steverob (27 Jul 2019)

Well I've finally managed my qualifying ride! This is the second latest in a month that I've left it - once I did it on the actual last day of the month, but I had a good excuse then, because that was the month after I broke my collarbone and was waiting for it to heal enough.

My excuse(s) this time was down to having been doing more running than cycling (training for an event), then having a mechanical on my bike (so I lost it for a week to the LBS), then finally getting injured after falling while running (bruised ribs) which stopped me doing anything for a week and a half (still sore now, but able to deal with it).

So it was this weekend or nothing, but I didn't fancy going out in the rain, so it looked like it was going to have to wait until Sunday as it was just constant drizzle here all morning. However at about 2pm it started to relent and with the high-ish temperatures, the roads looked like they were drying quite quickly, so I took the plunge at 3pm and hoped that I'd get at least two dry hours - and I did (just!). Kept the route simple and flat so I could cover as much terrain as possible, as quickly as possible. It got really grey and dark in the last five miles, but thankfully I got in before the clouds delivered another shower.

May still go out tomorrow and grab one more point - see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## Slick (28 Jul 2019)

I've now updated the main thread to include the mileage from our wee mini break to the Netherlands earlier this week. We had a great time over there, and couldn't believe the infrastructure there for cyclists or the attitude of all the drivers who always check for cyclists, before turning into any junction, regardless of who has priority. Anyone who has cycled over there will already know this, but it never failed to amaze me. 

Day 1 was the longest day in the saddle, which is how I planned it and it turned out to be the right decision as it just got hotter and hotter until cycling any distance became really difficult even in the pan flat country like Netherlands. We got off the boat at Ijmuiden and immediately noticed a stiff breeze, and all I could hope for was it was a tailwind, which surprisingly, it was. We did turn straight into it on one particular stretch just as we passed a windfarm, which immediately explained why they erected the windfarm there in the first place as the wind felt like it was channelled straight down this valley where the turbines waited patiently for it to arrive. From there, it was a reasonably straightforward affair into Amsterdam and we arrived in great time, so we took a tour of the city, taking in the canals and the museum district where we stopped for lunch. Mrs Slick was keen to visit the Van Gogh museum but the que was of a size rarely seen at home, so we decided to give it a miss. We made our way on to Utrecht following one of the many cycle paths which turned into something more like a motorway for bikes for a few miles before it came to a complete close due to the fact it was still being built. It sent us round some diversions which took us through housing estates and under and through public buildings and we got lost more than once but we shouldn't have really as the signposting was excellent. We finally got back on track just as the temperature began to rise quite significantly and we were more than grateful to finally arrive at our hotel. 

Day 2 started with quite a bit of envy as I stood in awe at the sheer amount of people on bikes of all descriptions on their way to work, enjoying the sun but I did wonder if they maintained that number during the winter months. The run from there to Gouda was probably a bit bland compared to being in the city as the cycle path pretty much runs along side the motorway and there wasn't much to see in the flatlands, but maybe that's because I'm more used to the highlands where the payback for hills is some of the best views in the world. Similar story on the way out to the Hague, with the only real issue was following the signs until we came to a crossroad that wasn't signposted so we chose the route that continued the direction of travel. We probably cycled a further 8k or more before we came across a sign that told us we should be going the other way, which we did, only to come across another sign that told us to go back the way we originally chose. I thought Mrs Slick was going to hit the roof at this point as she was starting to feel the heat but we did have a laugh at the thought of some wee scroat killing themselves watching us go back and forth. Again, we were grateful to arrive at the hotel and we did head straight to the bar at that one. 

Day 3 was to be a fairly straightforward quick 50k or so upto Haarlem but again the main cycling route was closed due to upgrading works, which was a bit of a pain as the alternative route wasn't immediately obvious to us but we did eventually manage to work it out which was more urban than any other route we had taken which meant progress was slow as the paths were really busy but it was interesting to see how the Dutch live their lives. This ride will be remembered for the immense heat, which everyone even at home got but I would never normally choose to ride in the middle of the day in temperatures like that and again we were delighted to reach our hotel which turned out to be the best of the lot. 

Apologies for the long post, but that is very much the shortened version.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> *January: *4 rides, 5 points
> *February: *2 rides, 3 points
> *March: *4 rides, 8 points
> *April: *4 rides, 8 points
> ...


Quite an eventful month then . Glad your ok


----------



## The Bystander (29 Jul 2019)

I know the definition of "_a_ ride" is fairly relaxed for this challenge but for the purpose of full disclosure, transparency or just not wanting to be accused of cheating, my ride today was actually two rides.

The first was a utility ride to a supermarket to the north of town, then home where I unloaded the panniers and set out on another utility ride to a supermarket to the south of town.

The first was for general groceries from Aldi - the only supermarket locally that has a proper covered bike shelter with decent Sheffield stands (it's rarely full of bikes but often full of shopping trolleys). However they've stopped selling strong bread making flour so I had another journey to Tesco to get some of theirs. 3kg in each pannier should keep me baking for a few weeks.

Each journey is about 15 miles and 12 miles respectively but I extended each ride by a few miles taking me up to 36 (58 km).


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I know the definition of "_a_ ride" is fairly relaxed for this challenge but for the purpose of full disclosure, transparency or just not wanting to be accused of cheating, my ride today was actually two rides.
> 
> The first was a utility ride to a supermarket to the north of town, then home where I unloaded the panniers and set out on another utility ride to a supermarket to the south of town.
> 
> ...


I think that is a very virtuous and ethical ride. absolutely no reason whatsoever to think it doesn't count! Calling in at home to drop off, pick up, have lunch etc is no different to going to a cafe! You were carrying a lot more than most of us on our day rides (none touring ones!)

I've gone from my biggest mileage month ever in June since I started cycling/Strava in 2015 to my smallest ever in July due to family commitments (good ones that I have had to plan for all year re my monthly challenges!) Just squeezed in my 50km in yesterday as a recovery ride, after doing my imperial/200km on Sat! A touch relieved to have made it.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jul 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I know the definition of "_a_ ride" is fairly relaxed for this challenge but for the purpose of full disclosure, transparency or just not wanting to be accused of cheating, my ride today was actually two rides.
> 
> The first was a utility ride to a supermarket to the north of town, then home where I unloaded the panniers and set out on another utility ride to a supermarket to the south of town.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fine cliam away . Kudos for handicapping yourself by carrying extra weight


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2019)

After hoping for a ride yesterday, and it being rained off, and family stuff, I got a sunny metric half century in today.







Mainly off road until the traffic died down a bit. 






Then an ice cream to cool me down... 






after getting through a nettlefest in the Firs! 

Home for a shower, and lunch..


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jul 2019)

Made the most of the sunshine today (maybe the last this week if the forecast is to be believed) to squeeze another point in this month. 

Feeling a little fresh having rested for a week after my L’Etape adventure, I set out for a steady one around the outskirts of Ashby-de-la-Zouch and Swadlincote and the lovely South Derbyshire/ NW Leicestershire lanes. Beautiful conditions- not too hot, not too much wind and fairly quiet main roads. I even managed a PR up Pistern Hill breaking the six minute barrier so quite chuffed with that, all the mountain goat stuff is paying off! 
37.2 in 2:10
https://strava.app.link/nWCV47S3IY


----------



## Banjo (30 Jul 2019)

Seems I have dropped out of the challenge.I did a July ride in County Wexford on my Brommie but it measured up considerably short and no time left. :-(


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2019)

Banjo said:


> Seems I have dropped out of the challenge.I did a July ride in County Wexford on my Brommie but it measured up considerably short and no time left. :-(


That's a shame . I think the summer months with holidays and other stuff always leaves you time restricted . Keep getting out there all good training for next year and feel free to keep posting rides


----------



## Banjo (30 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> That's a shame . I think the summer months with holidays and other stuff always leaves you time restricted . Keep getting out there all good training for next year and feel free to keep posting rides


Righto thanks.Will be good motivation for me now even though they won't count for anything.


----------



## tallliman (1 Aug 2019)

In for August albeit a bit out of date with updating the other thread. Nice 50km on the way to work!


----------



## Domus (1 Aug 2019)

That picture above of the ice cream reminded me of mine, waiting in vain for the Windermere Ferry.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2019)

Monthly update we have 36 riders fully posted up for July ,4 riders who I'm sure have done a ride but have yet to update the challenge thread in @Katherine ,@cosmicbike ,@Lilliburlero ,and @tallliman . One confirmed faller in @Banjo and one rider I'm unsure of in @demro 
Well done everyone 
And August first poster on the 1st again is @kapelmuur . Mention of @tallliman who has done a 50km commute to work this morning


----------



## Banjo (2 Aug 2019)

Just measured the Brompton ride I thought was OK for my July metric 50 using the route planner on map my ride . Total 46.6 km :-( I had planned a 50 km plus ride but rode a slightly different route as I forgot the gps and thought I could do it from memory. Ah well.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Aug 2019)

August done, and I've actually put it on the ride thread without a reminder.....


----------



## Domus (3 Aug 2019)

Off the mark for August with a two pointer, new route through Tottington which proved not ideal, a long nettle brushed the whole length of my left arm whilst trying to avoid a large patch of sticky mud, which deposited a gloopy mess with imbedded pebble into my rear brake, try finding a suitable stick to poke it out when you need one. 

With a less than pristine bike and a sore arm, I pushed on into Edgworth and up Green Arms Road for a change, up being the operative word, to the A666 and on to Belmont, more climbing over to Rivington with cracking views to the coast. After Adlington came another new climb up to Blackrod. The Wahoo has a gradient metric on the climbing page, at one point I saw 12.8 % . Mainly flat after that all the way to Atherton then a long drag up to the A6 at Four Lane Ends, the next climb was up Ringley Road to Whitefield where ice cream and coffee was enjoyed at Roma. Then just a short few Kms to home with 82 Kms and 1100 metres of climbing recorded. Lovely day out.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2019)

Off the mark for August back to normal pattern of an imperial ton on Saturday and do a relaxed 50km ride on Sunday for this challenge . Just made up a 50km loop on local roads not heading to far from home and keeping it fairly flat for a relaxed ride


----------



## Houthakker (4 Aug 2019)

Am going to struggle this month due to having a lot on, so glad to get a qualifing ride in early in the month.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Aug 2019)

Off the mark for August for a 2 point ride that was just 300m from being either a 3 pointer or another notch on the metric century post. 

I should’ve been doing Ride London today, but having just got back from France and my kitchen extension taking precedence, the hassle and expense of a weekend in the smoke did not appeal and so I have deferred my place to next year. 

I received a message from my friend’s hubby Adam late last night asking me if I fancied meeting up to do a ride with him and his mates from his place in Nuneaton over to Fradley Junction. I quickly obliged and drove to his early in the morning, meeting up with the others around 0745 and setting off just after. 

All familiar roads over to Fradley with no climbing at all- just the easiest 19mph average I’ve ever done having been towed along by eleven other fellas 

Getting to Fradley just after 0920 the place was almost empty and so the wait for food was short. 

A little climbing was involved on the way back with the main ones being No Man’s Heath and Orton on the Hill, the latter a short punchy number topping out at 15%. 

After saying goodbyes to the lads, Adam and I set off back to his house, where I clocked off and ended the ride. I was too hasty however and had I been more observant I’d have seen I was on 61.95 miles or 99.7km before I clicked “end ride” on my wahoo, thus having the choice to pick up the 300m I needed.  

Ah well it’s done with now so I’ll take two points and keep myself in the half century for another month at least! 

https://strava.app.link/Fp0EwRg0SY


----------



## tallliman (4 Aug 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Off the mark for August for a 2 point ride that was just 300m from being either a 3 pointer or another notch on the metric century post.
> 
> I should’ve been doing Ride London today, but having just got back from France and my kitchen extension taking precedence, the hassle and expense of a weekend in the smoke did not appeal and so I have deferred my place to next year.
> 
> ...



@13 rider will shortly be along to administer the telling off for being 300m short I'm sure!


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Aug 2019)

tallliman said:


> @13 rider will shortly be along to administer the telling off for being 300m short I'm sure!




Yes I’m waiting.......


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2019)

tallliman said:


> @13 rider will shortly be along to administer the telling off for being 300m short I'm sure!


Luckily for @Chris Doyle it's short of 100km not 50km or it would have been a official warning . But as I don't administer the 100km I will just let it go and will remind him constantly when we ride together


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> Luckily for @Chris Doyle it's short of 100km not 50km or it would have been a official warning . But as I don't administer the 100km I will just let it go and will remind him constantly when we ride together


I live to fight another day, @tallliman


----------



## tallliman (5 Aug 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> I live to fight another day, @tallliman



Others haven't got off as lightly!


----------



## Banjo (5 Aug 2019)

You have to be carefull with sites like "map my ride with gps" .It may be because I have an old Garmin Dakota bike gps but the distance on the site allways comes up slightly shorter than the kilometres recorded on the GPS as much as half a kilometer on a 50 km ride. I believe (don't know for definite) it may be to do with the map being flat and not up and down like the real world. Also older gps use less trackpoints so the distance between each cuts the corner ever so slightly.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Aug 2019)

tallliman said:


> Others haven't got off as lightly!



So I hear.... I scraped through on a technicality and to be fair to @13 rider he did say he was only too happy to keep reminding me verbally 



Banjo said:


> You have to be carefull with sites like "map my ride with gps" .It may be because I have an old Garmin Dakota bike gps but the distance on the site allways comes up slightly shorter than the kilometres recorded on the GPS as much as half a kilometer on a 50 km ride. I believe (don't know for definite) it may be to do with the map being flat and not up and down like the real world. Also older gps use less trackpoints so the distance between each cuts the corner ever so slightly.



Yeah, I’m sure there are many little inaccuracies with various units. It’s not an exact science! For instance my elevation is usually way over what it really should be on my wahoo but I hear it’s quite a common problem with them. I tend to just trust my units for distance......


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Aug 2019)

I record rides on my Garmin 520 and the Strava app on my phone. On average the Strava app has me riding 10% further.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2019)

July update we now have 38 riders fully posted up and 3 riders who I know have done qualifying rides but have not updated the challenge thread . So 41 of us press on


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2019)

Nomadski said:


> *Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
> *Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
> *Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
> *Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
> ...


It's a good job I don't strictley administer the rules  ,what's a point between friends 
My friend did the event and his Strava tag line was my first sub 5hr ton ( he's pretty quick ) I felt it my duty to point out he hadn't riden a 100 miles


----------



## PatrickPending (7 Aug 2019)

August's done, with a 101km ride on Sunday Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Brixworth (almost) - Cottesbrooke - Naseby - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

Nice ride, not too hilly...well apart from around Naseby...hope to fit another longish ride in this month but that depends on the weather....


----------



## Domus (8 Aug 2019)

Set off to visit mum in Chorley in a fine drizzle that was not forecast at all, coffee and cake in MK Cycles in Belmont, while in there the clouds moved and the sun came out, up and over to Rivington and took a right to Anglezarke up two very steep climbs, 13 % was on my Wahoo screen for an instant, (the sweat was in my eyes but I'm sure that's what I saw). Cooled down and rested while visiting mum before lunch in Horwich, after lunch a climb up to the Blundell and the usual route home via Bolton in very warm sunshine. Weather looks grim for the next few days, glad I managed to get out today.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)

After several weeks not cycling, due to family stuff going on, I managed to get both an appointment to donate blood today, and a ride! 







The nearest available place was in Bugbrooke, 15 miles away ( ), thus getting a metric half century done.






https://strava.app.link/4HoD9RNebZ


----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2019)

Well done everyone for keeping up the miles and challenges.
You will be pleased to know that I have been on my pc and have updated the half century challenge thread!


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Aug 2019)

Real life has kicked in with a vengeance over the last few weeks, so I seized what might be my only chance this month to get a qualifying ride in yesterday.

Good to keep the run going.


----------



## C R (18 Aug 2019)

Finally managed to get back on the bike. August challenge ride done, with a bit of luck I'll manage another one next weekend.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Aug 2019)

Katherine said:


> 48 miles and too tired to do any more!


Rolls eyes and goes tut 
I must be softening in old age not issuing a official warning
Still a good effort


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

Finally got the chance to pop out for a pedal!
With family stuff, and a niggly knee, I've not been out for a while.






Obviously, I had to celebrate!! 






34 miles, with the hope that I can get a Metric Century in this month.


----------



## Domus (20 Aug 2019)

Repeated the ride to mum's in Chorley from two weeks ago, this time on a cool and very windy day. Very few bikes about in Belmont and Rivington, very blowy on the top and a couple of short showers added to the occasion. Off to Grange tomorrow, looking forward to some more favourable weather.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> It's a good job I don't strictley administer the rules  ,what's a point between friends
> My friend did the event and his Strava tag line was my first sub 5hr ton ( he's pretty quick ) I felt it my duty to point out he hadn't riden a 100 miles



I also wanted an extra point for todays ride, purely for finding a town called "Diggle" but after RideLondon it might be pushing my luck.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2019)

Nomadski said:


> I also wanted an extra point for todays ride, purely for finding a town called "Diggle" but after RideLondon it might be pushing my luck.


Even finding Diggle dosnt get you an extra point but 4.1 miles would have done


----------



## Nomadski (21 Aug 2019)

I happened across this fella sitting on a park bench as I rode past. One double take later and a quick U Turn for the photo...






Very scenic route yesterday though...


----------



## Domus (23 Aug 2019)

Cracking ride from Grange today. Cartmel and up and over Bigland Hill, Spark Bridge, very nice BLT in Coniston before climbing to Skelwith Bridge and turning homeward to Hawkshead and a working ferry across Windermere. More climbing through Winster and Crosthwaite and finally some flat roads through the Lyth Valley and home with 88 Kms and over 1,300 metres of climbing. The day stayed dry and the sun shone on the latter part of the ride. 
Jobs lined up tomorrow but might sneak another ride on Sunday. 
Happy days.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

With a slight chill in the air, I was out at 07.30 this morning. That's early for me!

It soon warmed up, then got quite hot and sweaty.. 
Lovely ride through the villages to the South of Northampton, taking in a canal or two, and the chance to drop something through a mate's letterbox in Olney that's been awaiting delivery for ages. 






Ashton tunnel. 





Harrold house. 






Stoke Bruerne, before it filled up with people. 






https://strava.app.link/YcjptwhqrZ


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2019)

A bit remiss of me but with less than a week to go  a thread update we have 32 riders fully posted up ,2 riders I know have done rides but not posted in ,@tallliman and @Lilliburlero leaving 8 rides to post or ride so a nudge for @Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@iandg ,@Slick ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@slow scot and @Sbudge 
Well done everyone


----------



## Domus (25 Aug 2019)

Very hot in Sunny Grange this morning so lathered on the factor 20 and set off for Arnside and a very nice coffee shop across from the station, they serve very good coffee and have jazz playing on vinyl. It was closed. Arnside was HEAVING so carried on to Silverdale for coffee, very hot climb from Arnside so very relieved to find the Blossom Bird open. For a change I turned towards Carnforth and cut up to Warton Crag, another hot climb, madness I know. Lovely quiet lanes to Beetham and a new to me tearoom across from the church. Well worth the visit for the cakes alone. Re traced my route to Levens and over Meethop for a well earned 74 Kms, 900 metres of up and 1 point.


----------



## Slick (25 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> A bit remiss of me but with less than a week to go  a thread update we have 32 riders fully posted up ,2 riders I know have done rides but not posted in ,@tallliman and @Lilliburlero leaving 8 rides to post or ride so a nudge for @Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@iandg ,@Slick ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@slow scot and @Sbudge
> Well done everyone


Thanks for the nudge, although I've actually done a qualifying ride but I'm hoping to do 1 more before the end of the month and will update then.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Aug 2019)

In preparation for a silly hilly Durham Sportive I signed up for next week, I went out to do a metric century ride up to @ColinJ 's neck of the woods in t'Yorkshire.

It was stupid hot for me, and I'm not sure the long grindy hills I went up are going to help me with the shorter sharper hills west of Durham, but it was purdy.

Started easy enough with 6 miles flat of the Fallowfield loop, then a couple down a canal path, before hitting the climbs, 4 of which in a row were categorised by the Garmin Edge. The last climb out of Sowerby Bridge onto the A646 was not categorised, but was .7 miles of pain...


----------



## C R (26 Aug 2019)

Managed to squeeze another ride in for the month. About the same distance as last week, but half the climbing. A bit faster than last week, 14.5 mph as opposed to 14 mph, but somehow it felt like a much harder ride. Still enjoyed it though. Report in the ride today thread to follow.


----------



## iandg (26 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> A bit remiss of me but with less than a week to go  a thread update we have 32 riders fully posted up ,2 riders I know have done rides but not posted in ,@tallliman and @Lilliburlero leaving 8 rides to post or ride so a nudge for @Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@iandg ,@Slick ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@slow scot and @Sbudge
> Well done everyone



Onto it - been quiet on the forum lately. Have done rides just need to log on the forum - have some outstanding from July to list too.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> A bit remiss of me but with less than a week to go  a thread update we have 32 riders fully posted up ,2 riders I know have done rides but not posted in ,@tallliman and @Lilliburlero leaving 8 rides to post or ride so a nudge for @Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@iandg ,@Slick ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@slow scot and @Sbudge
> Well done everyone


I'm in too, only managed my 200/100 miles at beginning of month but been on mini tour this weekend so 50 and 100 now done too


----------



## aferris2 (27 Aug 2019)

Last ride done for August. Thought I should do a 50 in addition to the 100's already done. It is also my last ride in the UK for this year as we are flying out to Sydney on Thursday. Will do my best to complete this challenge though, and should have the added bonus that the weather should be getting better rather than closing in for the winter. I'm working on the N+1 for our stay down-under rather than taking a bike with me.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> A bit remiss of me but with less than a week to go  a thread update we have 32 riders fully posted up ,2 riders I know have done rides but not posted in ,@tallliman and @Lilliburlero leaving 8 rides to post or ride so a nudge for @Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@iandg ,@Slick ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@slow scot and @Sbudge
> Well done everyone



My mojo was well and truly gone, I have spent most of the last few months weeks, ill, abroad, kayaking or scouting. Your post nudged me back into action to keep the challenge going, so yesterday I went for a ride and loved it! Mojo well and truly found, although I have lost some speed. I will post the details in the right thread. Thanks!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Aug 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> My mojo was well and truly gone, I have spent most of the last few months weeks, ill, abroad, kayaking or scouting. Your post nudged me back into action to keep the challenge going, so yesterday I went for a ride and loved it! Mojo well and truly found, although I have lost some speed. I will post the details in the right thread. Thanks!


Didn't know I had mojo restorative powers . Glad to see the challenge working getting people out riding


----------



## gavgav (31 Aug 2019)

September could be a problem for me. Broke my finger in 2 places, playing cricket, 3 weeks ago, and currently in a splint. Follow up with the hospital on Monday, where I’m hoping they’ll say it’s healing nicely.......No chance of cycling with the current lack of movement in the knuckle. Hoping things improve over the month and that I can squeeze the 50k in, but not sure at the moment.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Aug 2019)

gavgav said:


> September could be a problem for me. Broke my finger in 2 places, playing cricket, 3 weeks ago, and currently in a splint. Follow up with the hospital on Monday, where I’m hoping they’ll say it’s healing nicely.......No chance of cycling with the current lack of movement in the knuckle. Hoping things improve over the month and that I can squeeze the 50k in, but not sure at the moment.


Was going to say fingers crossed ! But let's say here's hoping for a quicker than expected recovery


----------



## iandg (1 Sep 2019)

That's me up to date


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2019)

5 more riders fully posted for Aug ,1 more declared but not yet posted so that's 40 of us moving on . 2 riders whom I not sure of so total could rise .
Well done @C R the first postee this month taking @kapelmuur usual spot who still got a ride in on the first as did quite a few others well done everyone. Other good news @Milkfloat has found his mojo


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2019)

gavgav said:


> September could be a problem for me. Broke my finger in 2 places, playing cricket, 3 weeks ago, and currently in a splint. Follow up with the hospital on Monday, where I’m hoping they’ll say it’s healing nicely.......No chance of cycling with the current lack of movement in the knuckle. Hoping things improve over the month and that I can squeeze the 50k in, but not sure at the moment.


We'll cross our fingers that you get good control of yours before the end of the month!


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2019)

Finally posted up my ride which turned out to be my only qualifying ride of the month. I had high hopes of at least a couple of more rides but it turned out a month of little more than commute rides. The ride itself was excellent as we headed into the city for the Glasgow lets ride event. I did meet a fellow CCer, which is always a pleasure and Mrs Slick managed to coax my mate and his teenage daughter off the couch to join us even if they did drive almost all the way into town first.
I've never done the let's ride thing before and was a bit apprehensive as it's more a kids and family kind of day, but we all loved it. The entertainment in the green was ace and it's always fun cycling in the city without having to worry about traffic. We did 4 laps of the 5 mile route before racing my mate and his daughter home, we lost but only just.


----------



## C R (1 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> 5 more riders fully posted for Aug ,1 more declared but not yet posted so that's 40 of us moving on . 2 riders whom I not sure of so total could rise .
> Well done @C R the first postee this month taking @kapelmuur usual spot who still got a ride in on the first as did quite a few others well done everyone. Other good news @Milkfloat has found his mojo


Thanks @13 rider, it was just a coincidence that today was Sunday and first of the month.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Other good news @Milkfloat has found his mojo



Although it has been found, it has lost some of it’s ability. I was hiding at the back of the group most of the time today. That is what just one qualifying ride in each of July and August does to you. I promise to be good from now on.


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> 5 more riders fully posted for Aug ,1 more declared but not yet posted so that's 40 of us moving on . 2 riders whom I not sure of so total could rise .
> Well done @C R the first postee this month taking @kapelmuur usual spot who still got a ride in on the first as did quite a few others well done everyone. Other good news @Milkfloat has found his mojo


 
I’ll be relinquishing my “usual spot” next month too as I’m on holiday without my bike.

Back for 1st November though!


----------



## slow scot (2 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> 5 more riders fully posted for Aug ,1 more declared but not yet posted so that's 40 of us moving on . 2 riders whom I not sure of so total could rise .
> Well done @C R the first postee this month taking @kapelmuur usual spot who still got a ride in on the first as did quite a few others well done everyone. Other good news @Milkfloat has found his mojo


I'm late, but will post today. Apologies!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Sep 2019)

Up to 41 riders posted for Aug 
I'm off the mark for Sept . Did my Wymeswold loop but in reverse for a change


----------



## iandg (2 Sep 2019)

Got the ride in early this month.

Met up with Cicerone guidebook writer Richard Barrett at Moffat and rode with him to Abington where we parted - he rode on to Glasgow for the train and I returned to Moffat via Leadhills and Greenhillstairs.

Richard lived in Harris for a while and we used to ride together - Rain and wind most of the day - just to remind us of the Hebrides


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2019)

Well done @Domus on completing the Way of the Roses . I rode the last bit Bridlington to Driffield and return a couple of years ago and found it quite uninspiring . Hope you had a good trip


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> *January 2019 *- 2 points
> *February 2019* - 3 points
> *March 2019* - 2 points
> *April 2019* - 5 points
> ...


Well done Dave this report made me smile .Under the circumstances I wasn't sure you would be out riding .Keep on going


----------



## 13 rider (12 Sep 2019)

Day off work today so squeezed in a 50km loop out to Ragdale and back . Found myself in a very thoughtful mood doing some thinking of a fellow halfer whos got a tough day today .
Anyway home now cup of coffee and catching up with the tour of Britian as I'm off to watch it tomorrow


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Sep 2019)

Today was my first chance to do a longish ride on the new Shaper 200 that I bought on Friday (photo of the new bike below)

I ended up going quite a lot further than I'd planned - 89km rather than the 62 that I thought I'd do - and I could have gone even further if I'd had the foresight to carry more than a couple of dates and three or four cookies for lunch..

Anyway, I'm pleased with the new bike - just a couple of little niggles which I'll try and resolve (or get used to). It's not very different from my other bike except that the tyres are 700 x 28 (rather than 700 x 32) - but that little difference means slightly faster and slightly longer...which can only be good.


----------



## Domus (12 Sep 2019)

Very windy this morning so what possessed me to return from mum's over the West Pennine Moors I'll never know.
First part was easy if busy, A6 from Farnworth to Chorley with coffee at Frederick's (of course) It started to drizzle soon after so it was on with my early Christmas present from last week, my Gore Shake Dry jacket. Left mum's and it was dry but the wind!!!!!! it was like pedalling in treacle. Picked up the Tour of Britain route on Scout Road and called in at Costa Bolton for a well earned Lemon Drizzle cake and 76 Kms at the finish. 
Will try and get to Scout Road on Saturday and stand at the Armco on the right hander. Look out on TV for the eejit waving a Lancashire flag.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Sep 2019)

September done.

First ride outdoors in nearly four weeks having been beset with a few health problems, work and lack of motivation. Thought I’d start as I mean to go on and hit the climbs to blow off a few cobwebs. Set off at 5pm into the wind but was largely sheltered as the ride progressed.

I realised I hadn’t done my “once a year hill” this year and so it was on my radar. Greysich lane near Swadlincote was that climb and despite reaching a max HR of 197 I managed to get up with relative ease, if a little out of breath! Even managed a PR...... still a good minute behind the lads though! 

From there it was into Hartshorne and a long drag back out towards Ashby-de-la-Zouch. The nights are quickly drawing in as we enter autumn and the shades were no longer needed (I sweated that hard I couldn’t see out of them anyway!) and I stuck them in my lid for the rest of the ride.

Weaved through some local lanes as opposed to the direct route home, all for benefit of the challenge and to get a point on the board for September. 

31.6 in 2 hours dead.
https://strava.app.link/nEodlUmGVZ


----------



## gavgav (13 Sep 2019)

This pains and upsets me to write, but I’m officially out of the challenge, for the first time in 5 years, due to my fractured hand 

Went to Physio, this week and was told strictly no cycling at all until further notice. I’m not back there until 30th September and so that’s when I will next be discussing things.

The problem is the knuckle joint, which is still very limited in movement and painful. New exercises to do, which are horrific compared to the ones I thought were painful previously. There is simply no way I can either grip a handlebar safely or even pull a brake lever on efficiently.

Good luck all who remain in the challenge for this year.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2019)

gavgav said:


> This pains and upsets me to write, but I’m officially out of the challenge, for the first time in 5 years, due to my fractured hand
> 
> Went to Physio, this week and was told strictly no cycling at all until further notice. I’m not back there until 30th September and so that’s when I will next be discussing things.
> 
> ...


Gutted for you . Was hoping you would heal and sneak a ride in. But you need to get your hand sorted properly to prevent future problems . Wishing you a steady and total recovery


----------



## Domus (13 Sep 2019)

Oh no. Very sorry to hear. 
GWS.


----------



## C R (13 Sep 2019)

gavgav said:


> This pains and upsets me to write, but I’m officially out of the challenge, for the first time in 5 years, due to my fractured hand
> 
> Went to Physio, this week and was told strictly no cycling at all until further notice. I’m not back there until 30th September and so that’s when I will next be discussing things.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. GWS


----------



## Houthakker (13 Sep 2019)

Sorry to hear your news @gavgav. GWS.


----------



## gavgav (13 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Gutted for you . Was hoping you would heal and sneak a ride in. But you need to get your hand sorted properly to prevent future problems . Wishing you a steady and total recovery


Many thanks. I was hoping as well, but not to be. Will be back again next year.


----------



## bruce1530 (14 Sep 2019)

At last I’ve got a ride in. August was a struggle (only 2 rides) and I haven’t bee out for 3 or 4 weeks - combination of family commitments, being a bit under the weather, and generally shoot weather at weekends. 

But today’s run was good. Out well before 9. Windy. Got about half a mile down the road and decided that summer was over, short sleeves weren’t a good idea, so turned back for something warmer. 

Back out, headed along the main road to Kilwinning, where I picked up NCN7 and followed it north to Glengarnock, then Lochwinnoch. Stopped at the visitor centre for a coffee, then back on to route 7. 
After Johnstone, forked left, and route 75 to Kilmacolm. Onto some farm roads and kept going to Port Glasgow, where I got a train home. 60k.


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Sep 2019)

gavgav said:


> This pains and upsets me to write, but I’m officially out of the challenge, for the first time in 5 years, due to my fractured hand
> 
> Went to Physio, this week and was told strictly no cycling at all until further notice. I’m not back there until 30th September and so that’s when I will next be discussing things.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this, get well soon!


----------



## aferris2 (16 Sep 2019)

Ride done for September. Was getting slightly nervous that I would run out of time to do a ride with our small relocation to the other side of the world. Got the bike on Friday so, apart from the ride out of the centre of Sydney, this is the first real ride on it. I don't think I have ever done a flatter ride than this and it was really just up and down the road into the National Park. They are relocating the road at the moment because the sand dunes are threatening to swamp the road so there are 2 sets of roadworks controlled by Stop/Slow boards. They are hardly needed because there is so little traffic, so it was straight through without even slowing down. Weather's beginning to get warmer too, so that's going to be a bonus for your winter (my summer) months.
Oh, and I got attacked by one of those Australian magpie. Swooped down on me from behind twice which came as a bit of a surprise.


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Sep 2019)

gavgav said:


> This pains and upsets me to write, but I’m officially out of the challenge, for the first time in 5 years, due to my fractured hand
> 
> Went to Physio, this week and was told strictly no cycling at all until further notice. I’m not back there until 30th September and so that’s when I will next be discussing things.
> 
> ...



Very sorry to see this, so frustrating for you - come back stronger, as they say.

COYB


----------



## PatrickPending (16 Sep 2019)

September's done, 100.18Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Guilsborough - - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Brixworth (almost) - Cottesbrooke - Naseby - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Ashby Parva - Peatling Parva - 200m up the road to Foston to guarantee making the 100 - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

not quite the same as last month - I normally go from Cold Ashby to Naseby then to Brixworth - seems my route this time was shorter - I realised this and went 200m up the road from Peatling Parva to Foston - just to make it over 100km. If I hadn't it would have been a 99.8km ride..can't be having that!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2019)

gavgav said:


> This pains and upsets me to write, but I’m officially out of the challenge, for the first time in 5 years, due to my fractured hand
> 
> Went to Physio, this week and was told strictly no cycling at all until further notice. I’m not back there until 30th September and so that’s when I will next be discussing things.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry to hear this Gav. It's a shame but healing properly trumps motivational challenges.

You know where I am if you want some company when you are ready to ride again.


----------



## Slick (22 Sep 2019)

I posted up 3 qualifying rides in one post, the reason being two fold. Firstly, my tablet that I usually use has been playing up and is away for repair which left me my phone which I can't really be bothered to use that much. The other, probably more prevalent reason is that one the first ride of the month, which was an organised ride that I absolutely loved, some poor individual passed away after having an heart attack on the ride and I felt a bit more than guilty enthusing about my experience when some family had a very different one.

The second ride was just a Sunday spin to clear the cobwebs after spending most of Saturday feeling sorry for myself hungover, and the final ride was just an extended commute ride home as Mrs Slick had taken her mum away for a few days to celebrate her 70th birthday, so I had an "empty" so no need to rush home.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2019)

Update and nudge time . We have 25 riders fully posted up for September 1 rider done a ride but not update the challenge thread in @tallliman . The bad news is we have last @gavgav to an injury  which is such a shame as he's been in from the start of the challenge leaving just 3 originals still going . We also appear to have lost @Sbudge as well he has not posted a ride for August or September and hasn't visit the forum recently not no more information.
Nudge time for @cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@steverob ,@StuartG ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Rob and Alison ,@Lilliburlero ,@Houthakker ,@lane ,@PeteXXX ,@Ice2911 ,@demro and @Cranky Knee Girl
I have not completely reread the threads so apologies if I've nudged you in error
Well done everyone


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2019)

26 now just found a list from @Cranky Knee Girl ( apologies for the nudge )


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2019)

Bad luck, @gavgav - let it heal properly and come back strong in 2020.

When I was off my bike ill in 2012 I regained my fitness by building up to some serious power walking. Maybe you could keep yourself fit doing that while your bones mend?


----------



## Houthakker (24 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the nudge, I was well aware that ive been struggling to get out this month, and time is marching on. 
Am hoping to get out tomorrow to keep the dream alive!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2019)

I've not been riding much this month as my left knee is playing up a bit at the moment.
Hopefully going to get a Metric ton done this weekend.


----------



## Rob and Alison (24 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the reminder.
We have only managed four rides so far this month, one of 18miles, 2 x 100k's and a 200k. Stig was with us for the 100's but he isn't in that challenge. 
The half century hinges on Saturday, we were aware and have planned a ride for the three of us so fingers are crossed that will work out!


----------



## gavgav (24 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Bad luck, @gavgav - let it heal properly and come back strong in 2020.
> 
> When I was off my bike ill in 2012 I regained my fitness by building up to some serious power walking. Maybe you could keep yourself fit doing that while your bones mend?


Thanks Colin.

Yes been getting some walking in, where I can, up some Welsh Mountains and just back from 3 days in Venice where i walked for 17 miles in total! Can’t really say I was power walking, but my legs know about it now.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Sep 2019)

Have just completed another ride for September. We are camped in the Goolawah national park and it looked like there was a nice circular ride that I could do. Google maps and maps.me both said there were some gravel roads but I expected that. Neither of them would plot a car route round the loop but were quite happy to give a route by bike. This made me think there was some kind of obstruction along the route. Anyhow, I set off on the first bit which was nicely tarmaced. Then I got to the start of the gravel. I asked someone at a campsite down the road if the road was ok and was assured that it was no problem. A couple of miles later I found myself looking at a track that was just about passable in a 4WD. I hoped it was just a short stretch, but no. 2.5 miles of soft sand! After getting through that bit I was seriously behind schedule. I pressed on but unsealed roads and corrugations don't make it easy at all, especially in the dark. Fantastic ride but very very exhausting!
Edited to correct the name of the national park (thanks spell checker)


----------



## steverob (25 Sep 2019)

Haven't been out on my bike in seven weeks due to an ankle injury (have done a small amount of indoor bike training recently, but not much), but I am hoping to get out and do 50km this weekend. Don't really want to break my 66 month streak!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Sep 2019)

steverob said:


> Haven't been out on my bike in seven weeks due to an ankle injury (have done a small amount of indoor bike training recently, but not much), but I am hoping to get out and do 50km this weekend. Don't really want to break my 66 month streak!



Good luck


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Sep 2019)

My bad @13 rider , I have done the ride but not the thread, slapped wrist again. Mojo has gone on holiday again and the legs are playing up so not done any real distance for a couple of weeks. Hope to squeeze the metric century in this week, might have to be a slow flat one.

Sorry to hear about the hand @gavgav , I've not been very active on here for a while so missed that one. Anyone around that could loan you a recumbent trike?


----------



## Domus (25 Sep 2019)

Missed out on the lovely weather over the weekend as I was away in the 7, so not all bad.
The forecast for today was dry all day, it was heavy drizzle at breakfast so left it 'till after 10 to set out. The roads were VERY wet with standing water almost everywhere but the winds were very light. The drizzle came back with a vengeance on Green Arms Road and I climbed over to Rivington in wet low cloud after a hot pasty and coffee in MK Cycles. Much easier riding through Adlington and Westhoughton which helped to bring my average speed up for the day.
62 Kms and 850 metres of up meant I had earned a chocolate twist in Costa.


----------



## Fiona R (25 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Update and nudge time . We have 25 riders fully posted up for September 1 rider done a ride but not update the challenge thread in @tallliman . The bad news is we have last @gavgav to an injury  which is such a shame as he's been in from the start of the challenge leaving just 3 originals still going . We also appear to have lost @Sbudge as well he has not posted a ride for August or September and hasn't visit the forum recently not no more information.
> Nudge time for @cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@steverob ,@StuartG ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Rob and Alison ,@Lilliburlero ,@Houthakker ,@lane ,@PeteXXX ,@Ice2911 ,@demro and @Cranky Knee Girl
> I have not completely reread the threads so apologies if I've nudged you in error
> Well done everyone


I have a post on the 50km thread, p46:



Cranky Knee Girl said:


> September 2019
> Cumulative all challenges 138pts
> This challenge (rides 50km><100km only) 32pts
> Sun 8th 100km 818m BCG to Sweets and a Belmont to finish Home-Backwell-Yatton-Wrington-Churchill-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Failand-Long Ashton-Home 3pts
> ...


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the nudge a 50 km, 50mile, 100km and 100 mile ride all complete for this month I’ve just not posted. I’ll rectify that


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Sep 2019)

September rides uploaded  hoping for some fine weather in October.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Sep 2019)

steverob said:


> *January: *4 rides, 5 points
> *February: *2 rides, 3 points
> *March: *4 rides, 8 points
> *April: *4 rides, 8 points
> ...


Well done glad you made it


----------



## Sbudge (29 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Update and nudge time . We have 25 riders fully posted up for September 1 rider done a ride but not update the challenge thread in @tallliman . The bad news is we have last @gavgav to an injury  which is such a shame as he's been in from the start of the challenge leaving just 3 originals still going . We also appear to have lost @Sbudge as well he has not posted a ride for August or September and hasn't visit the forum recently not no more information.
> Nudge time for @cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@steverob ,@StuartG ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Rob and Alison ,@Lilliburlero ,@Houthakker ,@lane ,@PeteXXX ,@Ice2911 ,@demro and @Cranky Knee Girl
> I have not completely reread the threads so apologies if I've nudged you in error
> Well done everyone



I'm back, new job and sickness has meant both brain (forgot to post August rides) and body (hardly ridden in September) had gone on strike. Still in the game for both 50km and 100km challenges....threads now updated.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Sep 2019)

Sbudge said:


> 11th August, 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2609603638) Gravel galore, Wendover, Tring and Ashridge woods
> 26th August, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2609603638) Warm one, 32 degrees average, NW6/Enfield loop
> 29th September, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2746597942) Back on the bike, mud and gravel, Wendover/Ashridge loop


Well done  was being to worry about you


----------



## Sbudge (29 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done  was being to worry about you


Thanks, it's been a little intense but the challenge helped get back on track!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

That's my qualifying ride done. 102 km to Milton Keynes and back.
T'was a ride with a purpose, namely my HGV medical was due for the year, and it's only £40 at the clinic I use.

Not a bad ride, but quite breezy!







Mainly on tarmac, but a few miles of canal bank and an aquaduct, with bonus swans.






https://strava.app.link/15uFtdyMn0


----------



## Houthakker (29 Sep 2019)

Always knew that this was going to be a tough time to get cycling time in, but it all came down to this weekend. Jibbed out on Sat as the wind was very strong so it was today or nothing. The rain was continuous and heavy at times with plenty of flooded roads. If it hadn't been for this challenge I would have stayed in bed this morning, but managed to get a qualifing ride in. Still in the game.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Sep 2019)

Houthakker said:


> Always knew that this was going to be a tough time to get cycling time in, but it all came down to this weekend. Jibbed out on Sat as the wind was very strong so it was today or nothing. The rain was continuous and heavy at times with plenty of flooded roads. If it hadn't been for this challenge I would have stayed in bed this morning, but managed to get a qualifing ride in. Still in the game.


Well done ,dedication to the cause


----------



## Slick (30 Sep 2019)

It's the long weekend in Scotland this weekend and I had great plans to cycle Glencoe until I got a call to go to London on Friday which put paid to that. I didn't really mind until I saw the cracking day Friday turned out to be, especially the sun set which would have made my original plan an awesome ride as Glencoe is a special place any time but tenfold when mother nature decides to give you a glimpse of what she can do. Anyway, another plan on the back burner for now and yesterday was a kind of nothing day as I had to pick up Mrs Slick in the middle of the day from the train station as she went to Fortwilliam without me. When I woke this morning, the sun was already streaming through the windows and I knew I had to do something with the day. Mrs Slick thought we were only doing a few mile bimble down to the Dunlop Dairy but I managed to get her 9n my extended loop without too many questions and by the time she realised, it was too late to turn back. Great day, until I ate too much for lunch and the 9 mile ride home felt like 19 although Mrs Slick loved it. I've never really been able to eat much whilst out and about, never been able to workout why.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2019)

A weekend away watching the UCI world champs gained me 11 points ,129 miles Leicester to York 5 points ,64 miles 3 points to watch the Ladies and 83 miles 3 point York to Lincoln then train home .Missed a point scoring ride on Sunday due to the rain


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> A weekend away watching the UCI world champs gained me 11 points ,129 miles Leicester to York 5 points ,64 miles 3 points to watch the Ladies and 83 miles 3 point York to Lincoln then train home .Missed a point scoring ride on Sunday due to the rain


A great weekends riding @13 rider, pleasure to ride with you


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Sep 2019)

Did pretty much the same as @13 rider, but logged the 129 miles on the metric century thread for a couple of points. 15 miles back home from the train station as I got off the train a few stops before.......


----------



## Rob and Alison (30 Sep 2019)

SOGGY, but we made it!
Set off on Saturday morning to try to get our ride in before the forecast rain arrived, rain arrived early and torrentially, so we ended up soaked, Stig was not at all impressed! Our makeshift raincover for his basket wasn't a great success, he is insisting we come up with a new plan for it before we next go out with the possibility of rain.
At least we made it though, only managed five rides for September!

Aiming not to cut it so fine in October.


----------



## bruce1530 (30 Sep 2019)

So.... what are the magic runes that you have to add to your signature to get the little stars? Mine seem to have broken during the last upgrade....


----------



## Slick (30 Sep 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> So.... what are the magic runes that you have to add to your signature to get the little stars? Mine seem to have broken during the last upgrade....


Are you on your phone? 

Mine aren't there on my phone but magically reappear on my tablet.


----------



## Katherine (30 Sep 2019)

Good luck with your healinh


gavgav said:


> This pains and upsets me to write, but I’m officially out of the challenge, for the first time in 5 years, due to my fractured hand
> 
> Went to Physio, this week and was told strictly no cycling at all until further notice. I’m not back there until 30th September and so that’s when I will next be discussing things.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Wishing you good healing. 
It's almost a year since I hurt my hands. I was off the bike for 3 months. I couldn't wait to get back. The first day I was allowed, I set off on a 20 mile loop which was a bit ambitious because I had to keep stopping to rest my hands. After some great physio I was able to do most things properly and have noticed that I'm still getting improvements in strength and flexibility even now. 
I was lucky that I could rejoin this challenge in January.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Oct 2019)

October ride done so just another 2 to go. From Byron Bay to Ballina and back again. Tried to do a bit of riding on the beach but the sand was too soft even right down by the waters edge. It's called 6 mile beach and I was the only person on it for the whole stretch that I did.
Nearly ran over a snake in Ballina. Went back to see if i could take a photo but ot was gone. Don't know what type it was but it was a light brown. I will do some research.


----------



## gavgav (1 Oct 2019)

Katherine said:


> Good luck with your healinh
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Wishing you good healing.
> It's almost a year since I hurt my hands. I was off the bike for 3 months. I couldn't wait to get back. The first day I was allowed, I set off on a 20 mile loop which was a bit ambitious because I had to keep stopping to rest my hands. After some great physio I was able to do most things properly and have noticed that I'm still getting improvements in strength and flexibility even now.
> I was lucky that I could rejoin this challenge in January.


Thanks for your kind words and that’s good to hear. It’s almost 2 months for me now and I miss the bike so much. I had some positive news, yesterday, as the physiotherapist discharged me, due to me making good progress. She has advised further exercises, for now, but I’m hoping to be able to try some short rides at some stage in October. It will just depend on my ability to pull on the brakes to a safe level. Perseverance will get me there


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2019)

September update . We have 36 riders fully posted up and 2 riders (@tallliman ,@cosmicbike) who have done a ride but not update the challenge thread . That leaves 1 rider @demro who I am unsure off . Well done everyone
And Special mention to @aferris2 who's the first to post an October ride


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Oct 2019)

All done now, sorry dragging my heels again.


----------



## tallliman (2 Oct 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> All done now, sorry dragging my heels again.



My heels are probably dragging so far that they've eroded.....


----------



## Domus (3 Oct 2019)

First October effort yesterday (Oct 2) could well be my last in shorts, blooming nippy around my poor old knees. "I'm a pensioner you know" 

Anyway, combined a visit to mum's in Chorley with a visit to the dentist in Horwich, my life is a social whirl. 

Are horsey people not vulnerable road users also? If so why did that **** driving the horse box on the A6 rev his engine just behind my rear wheel, then do a VERY close overtake as I was slowing down at a red light, he then braked and squeezed me into the kerb at the said red light.

Still, survived to tell the tale with 65 Kms done. Next long ride will be the FNRTTC on October 11, may just have a pootle to check over the winter bike beforehand.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Oct 2019)

October done 

Nipped out early doors this morning for a cheeky point and to get over the line for October. I’ve been sucked into the murky world of Veloviewer square chasing you see, and once signed up it became quickly apparent I’d missed a few local squares, so I set off to nab those little stragglers! The first one was a gated road in Market Bosworth which was flooded at the Sutton Cheney end and I was greeted by a displeased, hissing Mother Goose and her goslings. Once that obstacle was overcome, I grabbed another one at Higham on the Hill and two more bridging Nuneaton and Hinckley. Once them little beauties were in the bag, I ventured along familiar flat and gently rolling roads towards home. 38.5 early miles, having to get home for half past 9 at the latest. Cool but bright weather and no wind made it very pleasurable indeed.


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Oct 2019)

Got a trip in for October. 
Started off with a 5k ride, then a train journey. I’ve got a season ticket from here to Glasgow, so might as well make use of it at the weekend to explore a little bit further from home.

Got off at Lochwinnoch, about 20k from home. Chilly morning. It was mostly;y dry, but roads were wet in places. This will be the last outing of the year for the fingerless gloves, I think - and time to put the mudguards back on.

Through the town and uphill, following back roads across the moor towards Port Glasgow, to catch an elusive Veloviewer tile. Strava/Garmin took me along a track that was not ideal for a road bike - I got through, but if it had been any muddier or wetter, I’d have had to turn back.

Didn’t go all the way down the hill in Port Glasgow - there are some steep hills there - just half way, then joined route75 and back via Kilmacolm and Bridge of Weir. Ended up at Johnstone, for train home. Main loop was 42k, with another 5k at each end from the station to home, so I’m claiming it as a 50 :-)


----------



## Domus (5 Oct 2019)

Checked over my winter bike with a pootle with Big Jim, it was so nice it turned into a 51 Km ride. Very pleasant ride with a couple of stops for coffee and chat. Autumn longs with full finger gloves made it a comfortable ride. It's the future.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2019)

Got an early 50km in this morning . Did a fairly standard loop but for the 2nd time I did it in reverse which I think makes it slightly less climby .


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Oct 2019)

I'm across the line for October - always good to get an early ride in at this time of year.
Dry but a bit chilly out and if anyone is in any doubt about how much rain we've had this last couple of weeks the watercourses have burst their banks flooding the fields and getting very close to the roads around Stutton and Ulleskelf and the road 'twixt Ryther and Cawood is closed due to flooding. Be interesting to see how Storm Lorenzo impacts on that over the next few hours...


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2019)

@lane just looked on your Strava ,kudos on Greysich hill that's a nasty one . At least you went down Beacon hill . Some very local roads to me I commute to Quorn for work


----------



## lane (7 Oct 2019)

Thanks! I planned the route because I want to do more hills. The bonus was that it turned out to be a really nice ride with great scenery. Not sure which hill Greysich was I will have a look.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2019)

lane said:


> Thanks! I planned the route because I want to do more hills. The bonus was that it turned out to be a really nice ride with great scenery. Not sure which hill Greysich was I will have a look.


The bloody steep one  around the back of Foremark res


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> @lane just looked on your Strava ,kudos on Greysich hill that's a nasty one . At least you went down Beacon hill . Some very local roads to me I commute to Quorn for work


Yeah as @Lilliburlero and I like to call it- the “once a year” Hill. And I’ve done it this year......


lane said:


> Thanks! I planned the route because I want to do more hills. The bonus was that it turned out to be a really nice ride with great scenery. Not sure which hill Greysich was I will have a look.



between Repton and Hartshorne.


----------



## lane (7 Oct 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Yeah as @Lilliburlero and I like to call it- the “once a year” Hill. And I’ve done it this year......
> 
> 
> between Repton and Hartshorne.



Yes I was thinking it probably was that one. Didn't know how steep it was when I planned the route so was a bit of a shock. Luckily I have some very low gears on a triple or I would have been walking.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Oct 2019)

lane said:


> Yes I was thinking it probably was that one. Didn't know how steep it was when I planned the route so was a bit of a shock. Luckily I have some very low gears on a triple or I would have been walking.


 It’s about 13-15% I think. And you’re pretty much straight on it when you turn onto Greysich Lane! You did well to get up it. There is a strava segment called 5 shades of grey, whereby you go up Greysich and down t’other side to Brook Street in Hartshorne then go back round and do it four more times!


----------



## Domus (12 Oct 2019)

Not as wet as the infamous 2019 Manchester to Blackpool FNRttC ride but it came close. Stayed in Steyning for a long weekend, to do the ride and catch up with Hove based family members. The ride down to Shoreham station on Friday evening set the tone. A headwind with driving rain meant my gentle warm up was awful. My glasses became almost a blindfold, the standing water on the A27, added to the fast up and down traffic did not calm the nerves. My heart rate eased once on board the train to Victoria. There I met Nigel who had kindly offered to guide a northern country bumpkin to the start. Buck house and the Palace of Westminster were kindly lit by officers of the Met with pretty flashing blue lights. Nigel introduced us to London ways, we rode on pavements, past No Entry signs and even through a red light. We survived this prelude, met Adam and rode South. John and I bailed out just before Partridge Green as his train back to the north was beckoning I kept him company to my hotel where I abandoned him to his fate lured by breakfast with Mrs Domus and a hot shower.
Thanks to all for making us welcome, I’m sure others will fill in the details of the actual ride.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Oct 2019)

Met up with a friend this morning for a leisurely spin around Charnwood. Nice and dry, not too much wind and not too cold.
Didn’t plan an exact route, did it largely on the fly but was conscious of a few stray VV squares that needed getting so I made sure today was the day in which to nab them. Met up with my mate around 11am and we set off through the familiar local lanes, nabbing the first square in the first couple of miles.
We pressed on into a housing estate in Loughborough to grab square number two and it was then on to Quorn, up and out the other side and a right turn around swithland reservoir for number 3.
Square grabs complete, we rolled into Swithland and did a little climbing up swithland road before cruising around Cropston Reservoir and into Anstey.
Climbing out of Anstey and into Newtown Linford where we stopped at a cafe on the outskirts of Bradgate Park.

Coffee and cake devoured, we had one more climb up sharpley hill and back to Beacon Hill crossroads, where my mate and I parted company. A little gentle climbing through Copt Oak, a nice drop and a flat mile to get home, 39 miles to the good.

(copied to Your Ride Today) 

https://strava.app.link/RHMUavc9I0


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Oct 2019)

Another point today with my first ride to Otley in over a year. Hard work at times but it's done and that what counts.
Deceptively rainy for a day where no rain was forecast too....


----------



## 13 rider (13 Oct 2019)

Snuck a 50km ride today . Waited for a weather window after dinner and out the door at 12.45 as it had finally stopped raining . Did a standard loop to Wymeswold and got . Just got to my village sign and a puncture on 30.6 miles . Though crossed my mind to walk home and fix it there but the shame of it failing a 50km by 800mts so new tube fitted at the side of the road and home .32 miles done and didn't get rained in but need the overshoes so very wet roads and a couple of mini rivers crossing the road


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Oct 2019)

Did Octobers on Saturday - not usually out on Saturdays but it seemed it would be the only dry day. Anyway 

12th October 120Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Naseby - - - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - East Farndon -Lubenham - Gumley - Laughton - Gumley - Laughton (again) -Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - - Peatling Magna - Bruntingthorpe - Upper Bruntingthorpe - Walton - Kimcote - Gilmorton - Kimcote (again) - Peatling Parva - Ashby Magna - Countesthorpe 

Quite nice, was originally going to go down to Brixworth but bike was making strange noises when going up steep hills so opted for a flatter route. Garmin 800 kept showing some sort of diagnostic screen too - in spite of resetting it many a time - it was useless so kept to routes I knew. Still good ride. Must remember to take something to eat next time I do rides this long.....​


----------



## lane (13 Oct 2019)

Short of time yesterday but managed a 50km ride. Contrary to weather report the weather on Saturday was a lot better than today so turned out to be a good call. Got out sometime after 3pm and it was a nice late afternoon, not raining, not much wind and about 13 degrees. Headed out to Kegworth, Normington on Soar and then a short climb and descent towards East Leake. Wind behind me on the way back. Decided to take a slightly longer route both out and back along the towpath from Sawley to Trent Lock. Definite signs of Autumn now:


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2019)

A late poster for September takes the total up to 39 riders still in and going strong


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Oct 2019)

A rubbish couple of weeks once again, with more pain off and on the bike. A gingerly done 10 miles yesterday revealed no major problems, so I set out today on the commute bike for the metric half. Wanted to stay flat, so followed the Thames pretty much from Staines to Hampton Court. After all the rain I might have guessed the towpath would be muddy, and after getting a decent coating decided at Chertsey that the roads looked better. A steady ride with no excitement, the Bella Velo ladies were meeting at Bushy Park and passed me on my return leg at Chertsey, nice to see a group of ladies out, good group riding too. With 31.33 miles done, that's my longest ride in a month.


----------



## Domus (17 Oct 2019)

Up in Grange for a few days, spent most of Wednesday cleaning the wood decking so earned my ride today. Beautiful morning in Cumbria but wet roads covered with leaves made slow descending the order of the day. I even encountered wheelspin on a steep climb out of Coniston. The ferry was operating but the little coffee hut was closed. I managed a coffee and Ginger cake stop at the village shop in Levens. Managed 82 Kms and two points on a lovely autumn day.


----------



## Domus (19 Oct 2019)

Finished off my deck cleaning duties so enough brownie points for another ride. To Arnside via Witherslack, met Mrs Domus for lunch. 

It takes me 90 minutes by bike, Mrs Domus uses the train it only takes her 6 minutes. Turned cold after lunch so no hanging around and back to the caravan with 73 Kms and one more point before the rain started. 
Another lovely Autumn day in Cumbria. 👍


----------



## footloose crow (19 Oct 2019)

Decided to cycle to Padstow (From Truro) this week. 

My wife and father in law wanted to do the Camel Trail from Wadebridge to Padstow and as he is 82 and not very fit, I knew it would be a slow ride. So I came up with the idea of cycling to Padstow instead and meeting them there. The first ten miles was fine, quite hilly with leaf covered, muddy, excrement covered lanes but it went OK. The bit between St Newlyn East and St Columb Major (everywhere in Cornwall is named after Saints) was never ending hills. Up, down, up, down. Roads cleaner though and I could push on a bit. The last section descending from the spine of hills that bisects Cornwall from east to west and down to Ruthernbridge, I took too fast. Going around a bend I met two SUVs that occupied the entire width of the road. 

Panic brake! Forgot I was using clipless pedals. Back wheel locked up, went one way and then the other. I scraped down the side of the first SUV between the hedge and the shiny metal sides, just glimpsing their horrified faces as I went past (I guess my expression was the same) and then slid past the second vehicle as my locked up back wheel overtook the front. The bike stopped. I fell off. Damn those clipless pedals. Luckily there was no more traffic. The SUVs didn't stop. Dust myself down, seem Ok. Nothing broken. Thats the tenth time I have fallen off my bike with clipless pedals but the first time for a month. 

Two hundred yards later I got a puncture - so I stopped to mend it in a farm gateway. This isn't going well. I had been enjoying it, nice views, sunshine. The wheel is covered in cow dung. My new cycling top is now covered in oil and dung, possibly some mud too. 

The phone rang 'Where are you? We are waiting for you...you said you would be here before us." Back on the bike, full speed ahead but something is wrong. The hydraulic brake on the back is dragging. I have a squeak and a hiss and it feels like I am going uphill on the flat. No time to fix it, I am late. On, on, down through the lanes and onto the Camel Trail near Bodmin. Head down, think of it as a spin session. I now have a Strava PB and I am in the top 20% for the first time in my life for the Camel Trail section to Wadebridge - with a dragging brake too. Arrive in Padstow, dirty, dishevelled, tired, in trouble and with a broken bike and accept lift home. 

The next day the LBS confirms I bent the mech hanger when I fell off, that put the brake disc slightly out. 

My wife has told me to take those "silly pedals" off. I have decided to buy winter tyres instead.


----------



## lane (19 Oct 2019)

Don't think I will give that a like but glad you are OK. Hope you get the bike sorted soon. Well done for the PB with the break.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Oct 2019)

A like for getting out not for your adventures ,glad your ok . I holiday in Holywell bay every year and now the area quite well and descending on the lanes is interesting to say the least . After a near miss involving loose gravel I descend with caution . So you do all he climbing and are rewarded with slow descending.
A belated welcome to the challenge . It runs Jan to Dec to get a star as per my signature . If you have done a 50km ride since Jan this year feel free to update the challenge thread .We are a friendly bunch and won't object to late entries . If not it's good training for 2020


----------



## footloose crow (19 Oct 2019)

lane said:


> Don't think I will give that a like but glad you are OK. Hope you get the bike sorted soon. Well done for the PB with the break.



Only time its happened - perhaps the secret is to keep the brakes on.......


----------



## footloose crow (19 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> A like for getting out not for your adventures ,glad your ok . I holiday in Holywell bay every year and now the area quite well and descending on the lanes is interesting to say the least . After a near miss involving loose gravel I descend with caution . So you do all he climbing and are rewarded with slow descending.
> A belated welcome to the challenge . It runs Jan to Dec to get a star as per my signature . If you have done a 50km ride since Jan this year feel free to update the challenge thread .We are a friendly bunch and won't object to late entries . If not it's good training for 2020



I am fine but thank you. I bounce well. I wasn't going especially fast but had been watching a GCN video the night before on You Tube about descending that seem to suggest I needed to try harder, go faster downhill and brake less. So I did go a bit quicker than normal. Have learnt lesson. You can't go fast downhill on a Cornish lane with blind bends, stone-walling-filled hedges and lots of slippery stuff on the road. And I should use the front brake more. And try to remember I am clipped in.


----------



## Ice2911 (20 Oct 2019)

Please can the record show I have managed to post my rides without a reminder in October . It had to happen once this year 😂


----------



## 13 rider (20 Oct 2019)

Ice2911 said:


> Please can the record show I have managed to post my rides without a reminder in October . It had to happen once this year 😂


I was just thinking about nudging people


----------



## Slick (20 Oct 2019)

I wasn't sure if I could get away for a few hours this morning as we have visitors that included a couple of young teenagers but it turns out they all like their bed so as long as I got away first thing, it would be possible they would never miss me. It was a cool but very bright morning when I left, not really convinced that I was feeling like it but I also had in my mind that I'll be flying to London tomorrow afternoon for work so I'll miss at least a couple of commute rides this week so it was now or probably never. I did meet a number of cyclists and most of them appeared to be doing a similar loop to me but just the opposite direction as I'm sure that I met them again as I turned for home. The one cyclist that was going in my direction passed me as I crested a bit of a climb, although I was having a bit of a rest at the time and was really only turning the pedals fast enough to stop me falling over at the time.  There is a lovely slight downhill run from there into Stewarton and with the wind at my back it did become a bit awkward as it did look that I had taken the nip at being passed on the hill as I cruised along at 30mph I caught the guy again and tailed him for a bit before he turned off. From there the wind let you know it was there and now in your face and it was a fairly straightforward run for home other than meeting a couple of groups of horse riders. The first group were going the same way as I was, so I was a bit apprehensive about how to get their attention without spooking them but they heard me coming and pulled onto the verge which allowed me to give them a wide berth, but the second group were coming head on and waving at me to slow down, which was unusual as I was blowing out my ass on an uphill stretch at the time.  Turns out it was a new horse to them and they weren't sure how it would react to cyclists. They thanked me for stopping as we went along our way with no hassles. Cracking day for a ride and I got back just in time for everyone getting out their bed and then wasted my good work with a full fry up. Delish.


----------



## footloose crow (20 Oct 2019)

Madame Crow and myself have just driven miles and miles to the far north in Somerset to pursue some more 50k challenges. I haven’t told her that tomorrow’s ride is longer than she thinks.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Oct 2019)

Got another metric half in yesterday, but only updated the thread today.
Only two more rides required now this year...


----------



## Domus (23 Oct 2019)

Forecast was good so off I went in the pale sunshine to Belmont for coffee and a pasty, however no pastys  and Mrs Domus rang with a non working car key fob. As I had changed the battery just the day before, I was not flavour of the month. A kind security guard at the supermarket removed and re fitted the battery and all was well. By this time the cloud had rolled in and the temperature dropped as the wind picked up. After a bacon toastie in Tockholes, where the fox hunt had gathered, I turned for home into a bitterly cold headwind. No overshoes this morning 
One day I'll get my wardrobe right 
Still 61 Kms and another point in the bag 👍


----------



## footloose crow (23 Oct 2019)

Two good days in what feels like northern England if you live in Cornwall - but is called 'Somerset'. It lovely and flat! Pity its three hours drive away. 

21 Oct: Around the south of Glastonbury, up the only steep hill there was to High Ham and then over the next ridge to lots of level Levels. 38 miles and 1200 feet.

22 Oct: Le Tour de Tor. Another meandering route across sections of Level but also surrounding ridge lines, none high though thank goodness. Glastonbury Tor acted as the pivot, always visible, never close. I do like it here apart from the fact that its very cold. Low October sun, not much warmth. 38 miles and 870 feet.

Madame Crow is very upset with me and scotched the third day of biking, after she found I had misled her on the length of both routes




. Twenty looks a bit like thirty eight doesn't it? So today we went for a walk instead and now its raining.


----------



## Sbudge (23 Oct 2019)

Still on track for the year, just 2 more months to go. Work is playing merry hell with my riding this year. I changed jobs 3 months ago and although it's a wonderful place I've been crazy busy. Then this week they gave me another department to run (in addition to the one I joined for). It's very nice of them (and will be fun) but I'm running out of hours in the day...or night for that matter.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2019)

Monthly update time we have 32 riders fully posted up . So with 1 weekend to go we have 7 riders yet to post so nudges for @Spinney ,@iandg ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Houthakker ,@PeteXXX ,@Nomadski and @tallliman . Well done everyone . On a personal note October is my lowest scoring month in 4 years with only 2 50km rides ,1 imperial ton and yet to do a metric ton for that challenge leaving it late


----------



## iandg (24 Oct 2019)

Better get out on the bike then - Zero miles/kms so far in October


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2019)

I'm still nursing my knee.. Fingers (not legs) crossed that it's not a permanent thing 😔


----------



## Spinney (25 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time we have 32 riders fully posted up . So with 1 weekend to go we have 7 riders yet to post so nudges for @Spinney ,@iandg ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Houthakker ,@PeteXXX ,@Nomadski and @tallliman . Well done everyone . On a personal note October is my lowest scoring month in 4 years with only 2 50km rides ,1 imperial ton and yet to do a metric ton for that challenge leaving it late


Forecast is decent for Sunday...


----------



## tallliman (25 Oct 2019)

Looks like a ride up to Nice Pie on Sunday for me.


----------



## Slick (27 Oct 2019)

Another straightforward point to add to the tally, although I tried to mix up my go to ride for the sake of it by heading over to the cycle path that runs along the old A77 which is an excellent facility when you are used to no facilities but it must be the most boring stretch of track I've ever cycled as there is just nothing there. I did meet a number of other cyclists out and about, some on the path but most favouring the road, but I just felt a bit slow into a pretty tough breeze so I stuck to the path. The usual tea stop at the Dunlop Dairy then home for a couple of hours working from home before settling down for the football later. I love Sundays.


----------



## tallliman (27 Oct 2019)

Some flood dodging today to get up to Nice Pie and back for a nice 50km. Feels good to have completed this in a month where I've really not been well.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Oct 2019)

Another couple of points bagged today on a memorable ride to say the least with the Saga CC lads up to Ashbourne in the Derbyshire Dales.
This one had it all- flooded roads, stranded vehicles, punctures, offs, wrong turns, closed roads..... I could go on!
52 miles to the good though. Full report to follow in “your ride today”
https://strava.app.link/PsNUpg6c80


----------



## Houthakker (27 Oct 2019)

Have been struggling to get any cycling time in over the last few months due to work, and building work at home, so have only managed 2 rides in the last two months! Managed to make them both count to keep me in the game, and got a nice 50k in today in some sunshine (Nippy though) Hopefully getting through the worst of it now and won't struggle so much after another couple of weeks, so won't need to leave it til the last gasp!


----------



## C R (27 Oct 2019)

Glorious day today for my first ever imperial half and my first ever sportive. Flooding played havoc with the route, but I did manage the whole 50 mile in four and a half hours including stops. Full report in the my ride today thread in a bit.

Here's the map


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> Glorious day today for my first ever metric half and my first ever sportive. Flooding played havoc with the route, but I did manage the whole 50 mile in four and a half hours including stops. Full report in the my ride today thread in a bit.
> 
> Here's the map
> 
> View attachment 490808


Awesome job.


----------



## C R (28 Oct 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Awesome job.


Thanks, it was an achievement for me, no doubt, but looking at the distances you guys put in every month I am just a minnow.


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Oct 2019)

C R said:


> Thanks, it was an achievement for me, no doubt, but looking at the distances you guys put in every month I am just a minnow.


Don’t sell yourself short! It’s a good distance to cover is 50 miles, and in a sportive setting too! They can be a little daunting (especially with the “all the gear, no idea” types that want to race) and you managed to smash it all the same!


----------



## Domus (28 Oct 2019)

Lovely day in Sunny Radcliffe after almost incessant rain. Set off to visit mum in Chorley with every intention of a 2 pointer, however after turning for home after an hour in the hot house that is a care home I felt chilled and couldn't warm up  so only a 77 Km 1 pointer. Missed out the detour through Stoneclough and Whitefield but as it was school chucking out time probably a wise decision.


----------



## iandg (29 Oct 2019)

Made it with a few days to spare - message to self don't have a month's lay-off when you're approaching 60!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2019)

Sorry, folks, I'm out of all challenges due to a knee problem. I don't want to make it any worse by pushing too hard. Hopefully, it's mendable, in time or by witchcraft.

Good luck and kudos to all who are on target to complete the year!


----------



## Slick (30 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Sorry, folks, I'm out of all challenges due to a knee problem. I don't want to make it any worse by pushing too hard. Hopefully, it's mendable, in time or by witchcraft.
> 
> Good luck and kudos to all who are on target to complete the year!


Sorry to hear about this, so late in the year to, tough luck. Wishing you that bit of witchcraft comes quickly to you.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Sorry, folks, I'm out of all challenges due to a knee problem. I don't want to make it any worse by pushing too hard. Hopefully, it's mendable, in time or by witchcraft.
> 
> Good luck and kudos to all who are on target to complete the year!


That's a shame but you will do silly legog rides  you've worn it out . Hope it heals quick


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2019)

@Slick I'm also hoping the witchcraft works.. Thanks

@13 rider Well, I did push it a bit earlier this year,1,200 miles in a couple of weeks. Still, at 66, it was possibly my last chance to crack it. (LEJOG, not my knee  )

I the words of someone or another.. I'll be back


----------



## C R (30 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> @Slick I'm also hoping the witchcraft works.. Thanks
> 
> @13 rider Well, I did push it a bit earlier this year,1,200 miles in a couple of weeks. Still, at 66, it was possibly my last chance to crack it. (LEJOG, not my knee  )
> 
> I the words of someone or another..* I'll be back*



That's the spirit, sooner rather than later, one hopes.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Sorry, folks, I'm out of all challenges due to a knee problem. I don't want to make it any worse by pushing too hard. Hopefully, it's mendable, in time or by witchcraft.
> 
> Good luck and kudos to all who are on target to complete the year!



Sorry to hear this, but you're right to put your health first. Get well soon!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2019)

@C R Believe me, the spirit is willing! 

@NorthernDave That's my thoughts. If I take it steady over Winter, I might just be fit for next Spring.


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Oct 2019)

I’ve had a ‘better than expected’ October – I cycled 945km, which makes it my second best month of the year. I'm not sure why – the weather’s been a challenge .. either wet and very windy, or very wet and windy. A lot of rides this month have involved shower-dodging, or battling into a brutal head wind. My legs have been good though, and I’ve enjoyed putting my new bike through its paces. 

I hope that we all have a good November too..


----------



## Domus (31 Oct 2019)

A last hurrah for October. Met some mates in Audlem, not been out as a group since the Audlem member had his pacemaker fitted. Very pleasant flat ride of 53 Kms around the cold and wet lanes, managed to ride in three counties, Cheshire, Shropshire and Staffs. Add in a nice lunch and it all came together nicely. Was a bit nippy though.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Nov 2019)

November done so there's now just one more to go. Best time of the day for riding here is first thing in the morning before it gets too hot. I'm also well into the tropics and its coming up to the wet season, so better to get out when you see that the sun is going to shine.
Took the easy flat option today up the coast to Palm Cove. Stunning scenery and cycle path almost the whole way, and there was not a shred of glass or rubbish or pothole the whole way. At first glance, it seems crazy that no one is using the long sandy beaches here, but then you see the signs warning about box jellyfish and estuarine crocodiles. Ok, maybe I won't have a swim then.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time we have 32 riders fully posted up . So with 1 weekend to go we have 7 riders yet to post so nudges for @Spinney ,@iandg ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Houthakker ,@PeteXXX ,@Nomadski and @tallliman . Well done everyone . On a personal note October is my lowest scoring month in 4 years with only 2 50km rides ,1 imperial ton and yet to do a metric ton for that challenge leaving it late



Oops I did get out in October, but forgot to post. Will do so now.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Nov 2019)

October update 36 riders fully posted up 1 rider done a ride (@tallliman ) yet to up date the challenge thread . 1 rider @LeetleGreyCells I'm not sure off . The sad  news is we have lost @PeteXXX to injury
Congratulations to @aferris2 in being the first to post a November ride just beating @kapelmuur to the post


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2019)

Off the mark for November did my standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Nov 2019)

Should have gotten a ride in this weekend, but binned the idea off yesterday on the grounds of the weather guessers predicting yet another day long monsoon and howling gales - which didn't happen. The rain didn't arrive until lunchtime and when it did it was light, so I'd have had ample time to get out in the morning...

Other stuff to do ruled today out, but I'm off this week so might sneak in a cheeky midweeker.


----------



## Domus (3 Nov 2019)

Off the mark for November with a cold misty ride wearing my new winter jacket. A Castelli no less  very warm and light. No idea when my next ride will be. Grandchildren tomorrow, off darn sarth on Tuesday for family funeral, back late Wednesday night then off to Anglesey on Thursday for the Race of Remembrance. Pit crew for the hero's trophy. Busy busy busy. Hard life being retired.
RoR


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2019)

Great ride out today round Loch Katrine which is a great training route if you need some hill work under your belt. I did this with my brother and I think we seem to do the loop the wrong way as once again we met a number of cyclists but nearly all coming from the opposite direction. Either way, it's a great ride and the weather was near perfect apart from a bit of a head wind on the way out that obviously disappeared on the return leg. Nice to have a ride in this early and hopefully it will be the same next month before the weather really turns.


----------



## tallliman (3 Nov 2019)

No motivation today.....so spent the day planning a tour for next year.


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Nov 2019)

I got a ride in today. One go my regular routes - along the coast from Saltcoats, short diversion off the main road to Portencross, back to the main road, and on towards Largs. Quick coffee and watch the boats for 5 mons, then back the same way. 

Today I had a new wheel set, new helmet, new rear light and new jacket. Unfortunately, it was the same old engine....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> 1 rider @LeetleGreyCells I'm not sure off .


I could have sworn I'd posted October after your nudge. October and November rides added.

It was a beautiful day yesterday, and with no Go Ride kids ride I took the opportunity to join the club social while my kids stayed in bed on the last day of the half term break. Another Go Ride parent joined me, and we must have remarked half a dozen times just how quiet the ride was without all the kids  It was a little strange.

I did 92 km yesterday and would have loved to have rounded up to the metric century. Unfortunately, a call (command) from home to get back and fix the electrics took priority.


----------



## PatrickPending (4 Nov 2019)

November's done a rather damp 107Km 

Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Keyham -Beeby -Hungarton -Lowesby -Marefield - Loddington - Alexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Great Easton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Slawston - Welham - Great Bowden = Gumley - Laughton - Mowsley = Saddington - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby

actually managed a 100K plus ride each month so far...too late to stop but December is the hardest month.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2019)

38 of us up to date for October


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Nov 2019)

Novembers ride banked yesterday - after a week of horrible weather it was at least dry (mainly), but by 'eck it was cold. 

Just one more ride needed now...


----------



## C R (10 Nov 2019)

First challenge ride this autumn in full cold weather gear. Cold, but bright, and loads of standing water on the roads.

Nice day to be out, but my legs didn't agree at times.


----------



## Slick (10 Nov 2019)

A pretty gentle ride out with Mrs Slick, heading back over to the cycle path on the A77 down to Fenwick, over to Stewarton then the usual tea and cake at the Dunlop Dairy before heading for home over the hill road. It did get a bit chilly out the sun but still nice to be out and I'm hoping this is still the same story next month.


----------



## tallliman (10 Nov 2019)

Nice to be building up the miles with a brief 40mile trip to meet a friend for lunch. Lots of flooded roads round here.


----------



## Domus (15 Nov 2019)

After almost two weeks I managed a 50 Kms ride today. Blooming hard graft.  Not sure what it was, the cold wind, the time off the bike or the winter bike but proper goosed when I got in.


----------



## Slick (17 Nov 2019)

Another 50k today on a loop that has become my go to Sunday spin as Mrs Slick loves it due to the almost zero interaction with cars. 

On another note, how come you lube and wash your bike before storing it carefully and when you bring it back out, the indexing of your gears has all but gone and you can't get into the biggest or smallest gear on the rear.


----------



## Domus (20 Nov 2019)

Blooming cold one today  
New route from Edgworth past the Strawbury Duck to Green Arms Road, walked lots in the past but first time on the bike. Soon as I turned south on the A666 it was like hitting a brick wall, the cold wind was awful.  Headwind all the way home from Adlington put my average speed down to 17 Kph it was like riding through treacle. Very tired now and the quads are screaming, still 63.9 Kms and another point in the bag. Total now at 91, can I reach 100?


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Nov 2019)

November done.

By the tightest of margins!

Met up for a Wednesday night social with the self proclaimed Saga CC lot for a cheeky Wednesday evening spin round local Derbyshire lanes.
4 degrees was the highest it reached on a very chilly ride indeed, negotiating most of the villages that cross or run alongside the Trent.

Luckily the recent weather’s effects had subsided and we were able to stick to the planned route largely without incident except for a little detour to enable us to cross the M1 J24 and A50 near Kegworth.


This worked out nicely for me as by the time we got back to the start at Swarkestone I was on 29.1 miles. I knew that the loop was going to be short of the 31.1 miles I needed to get over the line but the detour at Kegworth meant the extra miles I needed had reduced, so I pressed on towards Barrow on Trent, turning round after a mile when the GPS unit reached 30.1 miles. The last mile got me over the line and I was able to breathe a sigh of relief with a well earned pint of Guinness at the local pub.

This is probably the only one I’ll get to do this month as I’ve hit a bit of a rough patch for outdoor cycling time due to work and other commitments.

Still, it’s job done.

31.14 in 1:50.

https://strava.app.link/5QCDwhwnM1


----------



## Deeps (24 Nov 2019)

I'll be joining this! I found this thread in the beginner section (thanks ColinJ) and it'll be great motivation to keep going when those days get shorter and the cold and wet sets in. I'll be practising with as many 50km rides as I can before January and then hopefully begin next year with 50m rides.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2019)

Welcome @Deeps to the challenge were a friendly bunch and the challenge is great motivation to get some miles in fell free to post away


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2019)

Update time 6 days to go but just half a weekend . We have just 24 riders fully posted up 1 rider has done a ride yet to up date thread ( yes @tallliman again ) ,So nudges for @ColinJ ,@Katherine ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@Rob and Alison ,@Saluki ,@iandg ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@Houthakker ,@lane ,@Nomadski and @Sbudge 
Well done everyone who's upto date 1 month to go . I'm expected a flurry of finishers as on the 1st as it falls on a Sunday


----------



## Fiona R (24 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> Update time 6 days to go but just half a weekend . We have just 24 riders fully posted up 1 rider has done a ride yet to up date thread ( yes @tallliman again ) ,So nudges for @ColinJ ,@Katherine ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@Rob and Alison ,@Saluki ,@iandg ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@Houthakker ,@lane ,@Nomadski and @Sbudge
> Well done everyone who's upto date 1 month to go . I'm expected a flurry of finishers as on the 1st as it falls on a Sunday


 well I got my 200Km done yesterday but I still need separate 50km and 100km for Nov, to be ethical across all challenges. I was on holiday 1-17th and only one ride on a hotel mtb with rusty chain, just 18km! It's all the husband's fault for banning bikes (pretty much) on this holiday!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2019)

Everything is running late this month... I got flattened by my 3rd heavy cold of 2019 so I have barely ridden my bikes for weeks. I am on the mend now so the '50' shouldn't be a problem, but I also have a metric century to do and like @Cranky Knee Girl, I prefer to keep my challenge rides separate. Heavy rain is forecast here on Monday and Tuesday so I will try a blast on the turbo to see how I am. All being well, do the '50' in the dry on Wednesday, and if that goes well do the metric century on Friday, with Saturday in reserve, just in case.


----------



## Houthakker (24 Nov 2019)

Got my qulifying ride in today. Ive only managed 3 rides in the last 3 months so just glad just to be still in the hunt. Things shoud improve from now on and should be able to get out most weekends.
Got to admit today was cold and wet and I was feeling the effects of so little cycling so if ithadnt been for the fact that it was my last chance would have cut it short today
Just one month to go - no way I'm not going to complete it now!


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Nov 2019)

For once I haven't forgotten to post my ride (I'll do it in a minute), I've actually only done it today, and it was harder than it needed to be. I honestly have no idea how I was doing this, and the metric and the imperial century challenges last year.
First trip out for the knee warmers and long sleeves this year, and despite being overcast the whole ride I stayed dry from above, but wet from the roads, thanks goodness for the mudguards on the Yukon or it would have been a wet bum ride
Only 1 to go


----------



## Fiona R (24 Nov 2019)

Houthakker said:


> Got my qulifying ride in today. Ive only managed 3 rides in the last 3 months so just glad just to be still in the hunt. Things shoud improve from now on and should be able to get out most weekends.
> Got to admit today was cold and wet and I was feeling the effects of so little cycling so if ithadnt been for the fact that it was my last chance would have cut it short today
> Just one month to go - no way I'm not going to complete it now!



Challenges work! Good tenacious hanging in there 

"Why are you doing it?" people ask me.
"Because it's a self motivating challenge" I say.
"Are you doing it for sponsorship?" "Is it a race" "Do you get a medal/T shirt/prize?"
"No" I reply
"So why are you doing it then?"

and so on and so on and so on.

Does everyone else get this from none cycling acquaintances?


----------



## Slick (24 Nov 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Challenges work! Good tenacious hanging in there
> 
> "Why are you doing it?" people ask me.
> "Because it's a self motivating challenge" I say.
> ...


Yeah all the time. My favourite was when one guy noted in sheer disbelief, you looked out your bedroom window and saw the wind and rain belting down and still cycled in.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2019)

Up to 27 fully posted now


----------



## Fiona R (24 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> Yeah all the time. My favourite was when one guy noted in sheer disbelief, you looked out your bedroom window and saw the wind and rain belting down and still cycled in.


"and you ride in winter too, but not in the dark surely?" 

I'm sure we can come up with many variations.


----------



## bruce1530 (24 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> over to Stewarton then the usual tea and cake at the Dunlop Dairy



I’ve been along that road a few times, and seen the signs for the dairy/tearoom. Never stopped there, but may do so next time.


----------



## Slick (24 Nov 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> I’ve been along that road a few times, and seen the signs for the dairy/tearoom. Never stopped there, but may do so next time.


It's quite small but very friendly and welcoming, you won't be disappointed. 👍


----------



## Rob and Alison (24 Nov 2019)

We managed to get out for our 5Okm ride with Stig today, only our second ride this month! (fitting a new kitchen and building a new 22'x8' greenhouse have taken over a bit this month).
Now that just leaves us the one possible day to get the 100km in! 
Wish us luck.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Nov 2019)

Another ride done for November. I wanted to do this one right from the point we started planning our trip down under. We got to Uluru nice and early to see the sunrise then drove round to the main car park which is where my ride began. I thought starting before 8am would give me plenty of time to ride and take pictures before it got too hot. I could tell very quickly that this wasn't going to happen. Signs on all the paths said they were shutting everything at 11 am because of severe temperatures. Luckily I had the campervan to replenish water supplies and there was a tap on the far side as well. I think I had about 3 litres of water during the ride plus another litre after. Wow, it was hot! It was windy too which just made it even harder along much of the route. It seemed to be about 80% headwind. Glad I did it though.


----------



## Saluki (25 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> Update time 6 days to go but just half a weekend . We have just 24 riders fully posted up 1 rider has done a ride yet to up date thread ( yes @tallliman again ) ,So nudges for @ColinJ ,@Katherine ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@Rob and Alison ,@Saluki ,@iandg ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@demro ,@Houthakker ,@lane ,@Nomadski and @Sbudge
> Well done everyone who's upto date 1 month to go . I'm expected a flurry of finishers as on the 1st as it falls on a Sunday


I know. Work and weather keeps getting in the way. Rowing event on Saturday as well! I will make an evening effort, weather permitting. It’s a bit blowy over the fens but at least you can see cars approaching from a mile away.


----------



## iandg (27 Nov 2019)

Lost momentum since getting the keys to the new cottage in September and starting on the renovation. A holiday in October and man flu a couple of weekends ago hasn't helped me to get back into a routine. Managed to get my ride in today though, will update the record later.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2895067989


----------



## Saluki (27 Nov 2019)

Evening all. I had 3 lieu hours which had to be taken by Friday. The chance of getting a friday afternoon off is slim to non-existant so finished at lunch time, popped to the docs and got on the bike. I added a nice 12 mile ride with a 20 miler plus a wiggly bit in the middle to join them up.
I was not sure that I was going to get my 50km challenge ride in this month. To be honest, it was lovely to get some daylight in today.

I showered the bike when I got home. It was still mucky after it came out. How does that even happen? Wet wipes sorted out the rest of the muck, at least. Then I had to unblock the shower drain, then have a shower as cleaning a bike gets you dirtier than you would think.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Nov 2019)

Recorded a ride 12 days ago so updated the thread with it...being very lax reporting rides last few months..sorry!

Also, without this challenge, I probably wouldn't have been motivated to go out at all in November, so cheers!!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Also, without this challenge, I probably wouldn't have been motivated to go out at all in November, so cheers!!


I did a 100 km ride towards the end of October, chose to have a few days off the bike, but then came down with a heavy cold which has kept me off for most of November. I am busy today (and it is very wet here anyway) so I will have just 2 days left to get my November '50' and '100' in! At least the forecast for the 29th and 30th is for dry conditions - damn cold though...


----------



## Nomadski (28 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I did a 100 km ride towards the end of October, chose to have a few days off the bike, but then came down with a heavy cold which has kept me off for most of November. I am busy today (and it is very wet here anyway) so I will have just 2 days left to get my November '50' and '100' in! At least the forecast for the 29th and 30th is for dry conditions - damn cold though...



Yeah I've spet the day off looking outside the window and thinking 'I really should go out for a ride' but then what I'm seeing out of the window is very clearly saying 'stay indoors'.

I'm failing rule #5.


----------



## Slick (28 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I did a 100 km ride towards the end of October, chose to have a few days off the bike, but then came down with a heavy cold which has kept me off for most of November. I am busy today (and it is very wet here anyway) so I will have just 2 days left to get my November '50' and '100' in! At least the forecast for the 29th and 30th is for dry conditions - damn cold though...


I'll keep my fingers crossed, especially as something would have to give if it was me.


----------



## Katherine (30 Nov 2019)

I have done qualifying rides. I will update the thread when I get my pc and broadband up and running after a recent move.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Nov 2019)

A very wet ride completed last weekend so I'm still in with one to go. Rode with my wonderful waterproof Sealskin socks which were brilliant until water starting getting in down the 'necks' of them at which point they kept the water *in* perfectly so I did 20km with bags of water on my feet!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed, especially as something would have to give if it was me.


Yeah, I ended up bowing to the inevitable... I got 51 kms in yesterday but the cold, damp air had me coughing and spluttering. I got up this morning aiming to tackle the 100 kms ride, but my body decided otherwise - I couldn't face doing double yesterday's distance! 

I'm still in THIS challenge, but have dropped out of the MCaM. I also still have one more 161 km ride to do for the Lunacy Challenge. I'll leave that until the end of next week to give me more time to get over my cold and (hopefully) for the weather to improve.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Yeah, I ended up bowing to the inevitable... I got 51 kms in yesterday but the cold, damp air had me coughing and spluttering. I got up this morning aiming to tackle the 100 kms ride, but my body decided otherwise - I couldn't face doing double yesterday's distance!
> 
> I'm still in THIS challenge, but have dropped out of the MCaM. I also still have one more 161 km ride to do for the Lunacy Challenge. I'll leave that until the end of next week to give me more time to get over my cold and (hopefully) for the weather to improve.


Well done on getting a 50 in but gutted for you missed out on the metric ton . I began to think we were going to lose another original finisher and the founder of the challenge but you got over the line


----------



## Slick (30 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Yeah, I ended up bowing to the inevitable... I got 51 kms in yesterday but the cold, damp air had me coughing and spluttering. I got up this morning aiming to tackle the 100 kms ride, but my body decided otherwise - I couldn't face doing double yesterday's distance!
> 
> I'm still in THIS challenge, but have dropped out of the MCaM. I also still have one more 161 km ride to do for the Lunacy Challenge. I'll leave that until the end of next week to give me more time to get over my cold and (hopefully) for the weather to improve.


That's a pity, especially at this stage. Well done on keeping in this one though. 👍


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Nov 2019)

I had a "rest day"  today, planning to get out tomorrow and nail the December challenge ride at the first available opportunity on a day that is forecast to be cold but dry, bright and with minimal wind.

However I'm now slightly concerned as the ice around here hasn't shifted at all in any of the shaded spots (or a few places that you might not expect it either) and on walking the dog just before sunset, it's freezing up again already. 
The forecast for tomorrow is virtually identical to today with temperatures maxing out at just 4 degrees around lunchtime, so what to do?

I'll get the bike ready and make a final call in the morning...


----------



## Slick (30 Nov 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I had a "rest day"  today, planning to get out tomorrow and nail the December challenge ride at the first available opportunity on a day that is forecast to be cold but dry, bright and with minimal wind.
> 
> However I'm now slightly concerned as the ice around here hasn't shifted at all in any of the shaded spots (or a few places that you might not expect it either) and on walking the dog just before sunset, it's freezing up again already.
> The forecast for tomorrow is virtually identical to today with temperatures maxing out at just 4 degrees around lunchtime, so what to do?
> ...


My plan as well. I'm currently trying to convince Mrs Slick that it won't be too cold by 10am but the reality is, it will still be Baltic but hopefully we will be out and away before she realises.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2019)

Monthly update We have 35 riders fully posted up 2 riders riden but not updated the thread . Leaving 1 rider I'm unsure off but he does post late so hopefully he's still in
1 more to go ,who going to first over the line tomorrow . Won't be me I'm hopefully doing one of the longer challenges . Everyone be safe out there and watch out for ice don't take too many risks plenty of days to go


----------



## Slick (30 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update We have 35 riders fully posted up 2 riders riden but not updated the thread . Leaving 1 rider I'm unsure off but he does post late so hopefully he's still in
> 1 more to go ,who going to first over the line tomorrow . Won't be me I'm hopefully doing one of the longer challenges . Everyone be safe out there and watch out for ice don't take too many risks plenty of days to go


Mine won't be particularly early but I do hope to get out as I seem to remember last year leaving g it pretty late and having to go out in a bit of weather to get it done. Of course, with my memory the way it is, I really could be remembering that all wrong.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Having said I wouldn't be first I appear to be first  . Unintentional 50 km set out this morning to complete an imperial ton all was well until we hit the village of Little Dalby and it became icy .The next junction took really slowly and the the next thing front wheel goes and I'm on the deck .Don't panic the bike was held off the ground by me and I'm ok as well .We walked a few yards and struggled to walk so plan binned rereouted home by the busier roads made it home safe


----------



## C R (1 Dec 2019)

December challenge ride complete, and that makes my first CC challenge complete. I remember when I posted my first ride over 20 miles in the your ride today thread, someone, @ColinJ I think, suggested I should start thinking about the challenges. That was mid 2018, by end of July that year I had completed my first metric half, and since then all my weekend rides have been over 50k. Thank you guys.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Well done @C R . This challenge certainly works getting you out putting into miles . It can be a downhill slope I started in this challenge in 2015 and now have been increasing my mileage every since you have been warned


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Here the star copy and paste into your signature ( if you can I'm currently struggling to do it ) only when you've finished the challenge


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Having said I wouldn't be first I appear to be first  . Unintentional 50 km set out this morning to complete an imperial ton all was well until we hit the village of Little Dalby and it became icy .The next junction took really slowly and the the next thing front wheel goes and I'm on the deck .Don't panic the bike was held off the ground by me and I'm ok as well .We walked a few yards and struggled to walk so plan binned rereouted home by the busier roads made it home safe





C R said:


> December challenge ride complete, and that makes my first CC challenge complete. I remember when I posted my first ride over 20 miles in the your ride today thread, someone, @ColinJ I think, suggested I should start thinking about the challenges. That was mid 2018, by end of July that year I had completed my first metric half, and since then all my weekend rides have been over 50k. Thank you guys.



Since I've also done mine this morning, what time did we all get home, or actually, what time did we hit the 50km mark? Not that it's a competition or anything

EDIT:- FWIW I got home at 0808hrs.

EDIT EDIT, I can't tell the time, I left at 0814, home at 1008.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Since I've also done mine this morning, what time did we all get home, or actually, what time did we hit the 50km mark? Not that it's a competition or anything


It's posting time that counts  ,But I was home by 0945
Well done on finishing the challenge @cosmicbike I know it's been a tough years so well done


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> It's posting time that counts  ,But I was home by 0945
> Well done on finishing the challenge @cosmicbike I know it's been a tough years so well done



I had to edit my post again since I've lost the ability to tell the time
I'm really chuffed to have actually managed this one, after last year I thought it would be easy but quite the opposite. I presume you are on for the triple again?


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I had to edit my post again since I've lost the ability to tell the time
> I'm really chuffed to have actually managed this one, after last year I thought it would be easy but quite the opposite. I presume you are on for the triple again?


Yes need an imperial and metric ton . I've struggled getting the rides in for the last couple of months due to work pressure and the weather


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Another finisher well done @Eribiste


----------



## C R (1 Dec 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Since I've also done mine this morning, what time did we all get home, or actually, what time did we hit the 50km mark? Not that it's a competition or anything
> 
> EDIT:- FWIW I got home at 0808hrs.
> 
> EDIT EDIT, I can't tell the time, I left at 0814, home at 1008.


I am a lot slower than you guys, set off at 6:44, and got home at 9:41, do I get an early riser badge?


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Another finisher well done @bruce1530
You may have been the first to finish @C R by a few minutes ,but I posted first


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Dec 2019)

Aye, I’m in this year - that makes 3 years.

It’s been harder this year. In general, the only target I set each year is to go a little bit further than previous years. and over the last few years my annual total distance has gone up a couple of hundred mules each year. But this year I’m 500 down on last year, and lower than I was in 2016!


----------



## Eribiste (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Another finisher well done @Eribiste


Pleased to have done it, having flunked last year's by one month through illness. Onwards and upwards next year!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Another one over the line well done @Jon George


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

And another well done @Osprey


----------



## tallliman (1 Dec 2019)

I've completed thanks partially to @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds (I think that was all!) dragging me round at the end of January when I was nowhere near fit enough to ride for 2 hours.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

I can't keep up ,@tallliman over the line and he's even update the thread . Well done mate tough year but you made it


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Guess what another finisher ,Well done @The Bystander


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Dec 2019)

Challenge done. 
It was bright, it was sunny, but by 'eck it was cold. 
A delayed start until 10:30 in the vain hope that the ice would melt but there were still a few twitchy bum moments out there today.

Seriously, if it hadn't been for this challenge I'd have been checking out train times to get me home. 
I had 5 layers on the top half, two pairs of socks and overshoes, windproof bib tights and winter gloves and still I almost froze.
It was so cold that I've just had a bowl of soup to try and warm up. 

Full report to follow once I've regained feeling in my hands.

Anyway, to the important stuff, what am I doing wrong that I can't simply copy & paste another star onto my signature..?


----------



## Slick (1 Dec 2019)

I'm in as well. I'll post details later but just glad to have completed my usual loop despite the sub zero temperatures.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Another finisher ,Well done @Northern Dave glad you stuck with the challenge with everything going on . well done on getting round safely


NorthernDave said:


> Anyway, to the important stuff, what am I doing wrong that I can't simply copy & paste another star onto my signature..?


I also can't update my signature have messaged @Shaun to hopefully get can answer


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Well done @Slick


----------



## Domus (1 Dec 2019)

In 👍

Had to delay my start this morning, was hoping for a 2 pointer but the frost was very heavy so didn't venture out 'till after 11.00 

I must admit to being very well pleased with myself, 92 points and counting. I had doubts at the beginning of the year as I waited for my prostate surgery in February so missed almost a full month of riding, I just scraped in in late March to keep the challenge alive.

Another trip to Mallorca in April did me a world of good, warm sunshine helped me get a bit of fitness back and Nickyboy's ride to Llandudno was my first 100 miles. I managed four Friday Night Rides to the Coast, two wet ones and two dry ones so evenly balanced, all very enjoyable in their own way.

Onwards and upwards for 2020.
Thanks to all on here for their help and kind words.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Well done @Domus ,100 points is a nice round figure


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

And the twelfth finisher today well done @steverob


----------



## steverob (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> And the twelfth finisher today well done @steverob


Thank you!

Apparently I can't add another star to my signature because it makes it "103 characters too long", so I've gone back to just one star and put "x4" on the end of it instead. I'm guessing that it counts the characters in the URL for the star picture as well as the actual words in the sig.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

steverob said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Apparently I can't add another star to my signature because it is "103 characters too long", so I've gone back to just one star and put "x4" on the end of it. I'm guessing that it counts the characters in the URL for the star picture as well as the actual words in the sig.


Seems to be a software issue I have messaged @Shaun to hopefully resolve it


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Unlucky no 13 over the line ,Well done @Saluki


----------



## Saluki (1 Dec 2019)

I wasn’t planning on my December 50km today as I was allegedly at a rowing race event yesterday, which was a debacle quite frankly and something I shall not be repeating any time soon. To think that I have wasted perfectly good riding time on going backwards up some stupid river is very annoying. British rowing and their ‘novice’ events suck. At least when I swam competitively, ran competitively, cycled competitively it was against other women. Rowing competitively against men is unfair in the extreme. I shan’t bother again. Waste of time and money that could have been spent riding.
Thank god for my Genesis.
Lovely weather today. Cold and bright. I did 10 miles off road on my much disliked 29er and 21 on my adored Croix de Fer which makes life just about bearable. My right and and wrist are battered and very damaged after yesterday but the Croix is ok to ride with one hand and it was just bloody lovely to go forwards.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

No14 done and dusted well done @Cranky Knee Girl


----------



## Fiona R (1 Dec 2019)

C R said:


> December challenge ride complete, and that makes my first CC challenge complete. I remember when I posted my first ride over 20 miles in the your ride today thread, someone, @ColinJ I think, suggested I should start thinking about the challenges. That was mid 2018, by end of July that year I had completed my first metric half, and since then all my weekend rides have been over 50k. Thank you guys.


Just brilliant!!


----------



## Fiona R (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> No14 done and dusted well done @Cranky Knee Girl


I have a problem, I'm not ethical as I didn't manage a separate 50km last month (and I'm two 100km short presuming I do a separate Dec one.) What to do?

It was all husband's fault as he refused to ride yesterday, I couldn't really clear off as he's on a 12 hr flight today  I've had some utility/commutes at nearly 50 but being on a non cycling holiday for 17 days makes three separate challenges quite, um, challenging. Last Saturday's Imperial/lunacy nearly finished me off.

I did ethically go out today solo, had two stops in 50km and rode for 2 1/2 hours with an elapsed time of 5 1/2 hours. called in on a friend and had soup and natter  so I have done a ride of over 50km each month but....


----------



## Fiona R (1 Dec 2019)

Saluki said:


> I wasn’t planning on my December 50km today as I was allegedly at a rowing race event yesterday, which was a debacle quite frankly and something I shall not be repeating any time soon. To think that I have wasted perfectly good riding time on going backwards up some stupid river is very annoying. British rowing and their ‘novice’ events suck. At least when I swam competitively, ran competitively, cycled competitively it was against other women. Rowing competitively against men is unfair in the extreme. I shan’t bother again. Waste of time and money that could have been spent riding.
> Thank god for my Genesis.
> Lovely weather today. Cold and bright. I did 10 miles off road on my much disliked 29er and 21 on my adored Croix de Fer which makes life just about bearable. My right and and wrist are battered and very damaged after yesterday but the Croix is ok to ride with one hand and it was just bloody lovely to go forwards.


 what is it with going backwards up some stupid river?

Excellent stuff, I hope your wrists recover


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I have a problem, I'm not ethical as I didn't manage a separate 50km last month (and I'm two 100km short presuming I do a separate Dec one.) What to do?
> 
> It was all husband's fault as he refused to ride yesterday, I couldn't really clear off as he's on a 12 hr flight today  I've had some utility/commutes at nearly 50 but being on a non cycling holiday for 17 days makes three separate challenges quite, um, challenging. Last Saturday's Imperial/lunacy nearly finished me off.
> 
> I did ethically go out today solo, had two stops in 50km and rode for 2 1/2 hours with an elapsed time of 5 1/2 hours. called in on a friend and had soup and natter  so I have done a ride of over 50km each month but....


As far as I'm concerned you've done a ride over the qualifying distance each month so your done . If youre don't entirely happy with double posting rides that up you it's a personal challenge and only you can decided to claim your star or not


----------



## C R (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done @C R . This challenge certainly works getting you out putting into miles . It can be a downhill slope I started in this challenge in 2015 and now have been increasing my mileage every since you have been warned


It certainly motivated me. I only got back into cycling in 2016, and at that point a five mile ride was an adventure. It was only reading the ride reports in here that made me think of riding longer distances.

The 50k is a good challenge for me, as I can manage that distance in a reasonable time on a Sunday morning, and still be back in time for family duties. Maybe as the monkeys get older I will start thinking of longer distances.


----------



## lane (1 Dec 2019)

Very impressed with people posting rides before I got out of bed on this cold and icy morning


----------



## Saluki (2 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> what is it with going backwards up some stupid river?
> 
> Excellent stuff, I hope your wrists recover


It seems that novice female quad crews getting annihilated by more experienced male crews is a thing in grass roots British Rowing. It was a crap day. Telling me that one of the cox’s was a female doesn’t help.

Wrist currently black and blue. Whole had swollen and using mouse left handed today. Maybe riding yesterday was a mistake but I don’t care.


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Dec 2019)

Chapeau to those who got out and finished the challenge yesterday.

Too icy for me to risk it, I’m wary about riding in low temperatures since my accident on black ice a couple of years back, most of my routes are on rural lanes where ice is slow to clear.

It seems that temperatures will rise later in the week, here’s hoping!


----------



## Fiona R (2 Dec 2019)

Hey chapeau @dickyknees You and me should salsa to celebrate...our knees made it!! 💃🕺


----------



## dickyknees (2 Dec 2019)

Thank you. We really should celebrate as my knees have just about made it. 
I won’t be in next year’s challenge as I’m going for pre-op assessment in a couple of weeks and hoping to have a date for surgery for simultaneous bilateral knee replacements in the new year 😱


----------



## Fiona R (2 Dec 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Thank you. We really should celebrate as my knees have just about made it.
> I won’t be in next year’s challenge as I’m going for pre-op assessment in a couple of weeks and hoping to have a date for surgery for simultaneous bilateral knee replacements in the new year 😱


Ooph simultaneous, I didn't think they did them both together anymore. I had a TKR on my right in 2008, the guy in the opposite bed had had both done at once. Never been fitter and trying to preserve mine as long as possible now. I started cycling in 2014. Good luck with it all. It will be worth it. Massive congrats.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2019)

No 15 over the line Well done @dickyknees


dickyknees said:


> Thank you. We really should celebrate as my knees have just about made it.
> I won’t be in next year’s challenge as I’m going for pre-op assessment in a couple of weeks and hoping to have a date for surgery for simultaneous bilateral knee replacements in the new year 😱


Good luck with the operation ,place reserved for 2021


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2019)

For anyone struggling to update your signature see this thread 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/signature-issue.255010/
Tag @Pat "5mph" in that thread and she will update it for you
Thanks @Pat "5mph"


----------



## steverob (2 Dec 2019)

Have posted another possible solution in the Signature Issue thread linked above - however it may end up being overtaken if it turns out Shaun can actually fix it in the back end. It might be a good workaround for someone for now anyway.


----------



## Domus (4 Dec 2019)

This challenge is getting addictive, chasing 100 points so out this morning to visit mum but added a loop through Tockholes and Riley Green. Got home as the light was going and the temperature was dropping with 83.6 Kms and two more points. The wind got stronger as the day went on and the A6 was a headwind all the way from Heath Charnock to Walkden. 

Hopefully out with the Chorlton Wanderers on Sunday............It may be possible. 👍


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2019)

No16 over the line Well done @slow scot


----------



## slow scot (5 Dec 2019)

It was an effort. Struck down with Male Specific Dreadful Lurgy a month ago, and only now feeling normal. But thanks again for organising this challenge. Helps me a lot.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Dec 2019)

Went out for a ride last night, thought "that's the challenge in the bag"....turns out 30.45 miles isn't 50kms....

DO'H!

Got a nice pic tho


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Dec 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Went out for a ride last night, thought "that's the challenge in the bag"....turns out 30.45 miles isn't 50kms....
> 
> DO'H!
> 
> ...


Can you ride the missing 0.7km now and then you’ll have completed 50 km in a day. Well, 24 hours anyway!


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2019)

17th finisher ,Well done @kapelmuur . Are you going for 100 plus points ?


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> 17th finisher ,Well done @kapelmuur . Are you going for 100 plus points ?


I hope so, but after an accident in 2018 lost me 6 weeks and I ended on 98 points and an illness in December last year left me on 99 points I’m taking nothing for granted.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2019)

Got my final ride of the year in today (52km). Fortunately, I did November's ride on the 3rd, unfortunately I sprained my wrist a couple of days after. All healed up now and December's ride in the bag. Not been on the bike in the real world (the odd Zwift session where I could 'ride' one-handed) since spraining my wrist and my goodness I knew about it today. Fitness has suffered. Got round though in the end which is what counts.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2019)

Numbers 18 and 19 over the line well done @LeetleGreyCells and @Bazzer . That's over 50% us done and it's only the 6th ,


----------



## Bazzer (6 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Numbers 18 and 19 over the line well done @LeetleGreyCells and @Bazzer . That's over 50% us done and it's only the 6th ,


Thank you. And thank you for keeping track of everyone in this challenge. 👍


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Thank you. And thank you for keeping track of everyone in this challenge. 👍


Yes, thanks from me too!

Can’t wait to start again next year.


----------



## steverob (7 Dec 2019)

Had hoped to do a longer ride than just the standard 50km that I've been doing recently today and I actually managed to get up at a decent hour for once, plus the roads were not wet or icy, so thought I was in with a chance. The gods however had other ideas.

Getting my bike out of the garage, found that the slow puncture from last weekend I thought I'd resolved was back again. And after yet another inner tube change, I was now down to my last spare tube, so that meant a ride down to Halfords to stock up. By the time I got back, I now had been given some errands to run by the other half, including delivering a Christmas card across town that had come through our door by mistake (similar spelling on address, but nowhere near us geographically). Then it was time to grab a bite to eat for lunch (in lieu of any coffee stop I would have had if I'd done a longer ride), before finally managing to get some proper riding done out in the countryside, tackling one of my favourite climbs en route.

The grand total of all this to-ing and fro-ing did come to just over 50km, so it suffices for a point, but I had been thinking today I'd be getting 2 in the bag, with an outside chance of 3. There's always next weekend I suppose... (cue the forecasts for snow)


----------



## Slick (7 Dec 2019)

I'm delighted to have completed this challenge as winter really has arrived here now and the forecast is pretty horrendous for the foreseeable future. Might have to finally bite the bullet and head for a spin class until January anyway.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2019)

vingtième (20th) finisher well done @bluenotebob


----------



## gavgav (7 Dec 2019)

Just thought I’d check in and say hi. Well done to everybody who’s completed the 2019 challenge and good luck to those who’ve yet to get the December ride in.

Just to let you know, I’ve done my first 50k, since breaking my hand in August, today. So I will definitely be lined up ready to have another go at this in 2020 and hopefully an injury free year will mean I can complete again!


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2019)

21 finishers now ,I had missed counted @Slick he posted in the chatzone on Sunday ,but only just updated the challenge thread and seem to forget to count him


----------



## Saluki (7 Dec 2019)

I popped out for a little 5 miler today, decided not to turn left an thought that I would do a nice 12 miles instead with an option to go for 15 or 16 miles if I fancied it. Then, I saw a chap on an e-bike and rode with him a while. I stopped for a few mins as my left hand had lost feeling. It turned out that my glove liner had twisted. 
I took the opportunity to change gloves as my hands were too warm (who even knew that that happened in the winter) and headed on home. 33 miles done and dusted.
I am semi tempted to try for 2 more points to finish the year on 52. A point earned a week, so to speak.

I am currently nursing a suspected fractured scaphoid. I turned down 2 weeks in plaster as I am a single pringle and would have difficulties with showering, washing hair, washing up, getting lids off. I have a ton of kinesiology tape and a stiffened neoprene glove. I have had 5 days off the bike and was getting really grumpy. The ride was great. Extra bar tape on the right side of the handlebars does wonders too. I took my poorly hand off the handlebars, after slowing down on a couple of bits of road. Checked my bar ends just in case too. I do not want to be de gloving my fa-nuna thank you very much (still in shock about that lad).


----------



## Slick (7 Dec 2019)

Saluki said:


> I popped out for a little 5 miler today, decided not to turn left an thought that I would do a nice 12 miles instead with an option to go for 15 or 16 miles if I fancied it. Then, I saw a chap on an e-bike and rode with him a while. I stopped for a few mins as my left hand had lost feeling. It turned out that my glove liner had twisted.
> I took the opportunity to change gloves as my hands were too warm (who even knew that that happened in the winter) and headed on home. 33 miles done and dusted.
> I am semi tempted to try for 2 more points to finish the year on 52. A point earned a week, so to speak.
> 
> I am currently nursing a suspected fractured scaphoid. I turned down 2 weeks in plaster as I am a single pringle and would have difficulties with showering, washing hair, washing up, getting lids off. I have a ton of kinesiology tape and a stiffened neoprene glove. I have had 5 days off the bike and was getting really grumpy. The ride was great. Extra bar tape on the right side of the handlebars does wonders too. I took my poorly hand off the handlebars, after slowing down on a couple of bits of road. Checked my bar ends just in case too. I do not want to be de gloving my fa-nuna thank you very much (still in shock about that lad).


Be careful not to be a martyr, you may struggle but if you need 2 weeks in plaster, 2 weeks it really should be. Take care.


----------



## aferris2 (8 Dec 2019)

Last ride done so the challenge is complete. I'm on 59 points so should try to do another ride just to get a nice round number.
We're in a National Park so get to ride on roads which are a little less busy. This one even comes with a 40 kmh speed limit for most of it (not that many people stick to it though). The ride was about two thirds tarmac and one third gravel which makes a change. Started off quite cool but got rather warm towards then end. 38 degrees into a headwind is not much fun.
Anyway, 2019 is done now. Just need to summon up the courage to tackle the 2020 challenge. Off to update my signature now.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2019)

No 22 finished ,Well done @aferris2


----------



## Saluki (8 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Be careful not to be a martyr, you may struggle but if you need 2 weeks in plaster, 2 weeks it really should be. Take care.


I understand that completely. My wrist and hand are shot to hell anyway are are useless. I am unlikely to make it worse.
I would not be able to wash, shower etc, drive the 25 miles to the back of beyond for work and, I had 8 days off with flu last month so would probably be sacked upon my return.

I have taped up with kinesiology tape and a stiffened neoprene support so it’s all pretty immobile. It means that I can ensure that I don’t stink and keep some ability to do stuff. My mouse at work has been purloined from the stationery cupboard as my usual mouse is an ergonomic right handed one. My personal property along with my natural keyboard. It’s kind of working. My current task, I can do without using right hand.


----------



## Domus (8 Dec 2019)

Another ride and another 2 points, well into the nervous 90s now.
Joined the Chorlton Wanderers for their December ride to Irlam Station for lunch, quite a bit of off road and canal towpath made for a very different ride than my usual fare, Nice people to ride with and a most enjoyable day out. 

Three weeks left to get four more points. Oh the drama


----------



## iandg (8 Dec 2019)

Challenge completed a wet and windy 76.8km ride from Selkirk to Cardrona and back for Xmas lunch at Nashy's Cafe 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2920369242


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2019)

23rd finisher ,Well done @iandg


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2019)

No 24 done ,Well done @Sbudge


----------



## PatrickPending (9 Dec 2019)

Decmber's done, actually seem to have managed the 100 though it was bloomin hard work on Saturday. Just back on the nike following the Flu and Sunday I come down with a cold. Anyway 7th December 108Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Guilsborough - Naseby - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Cottesbrooke - Naseby - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth - Saddington - Arnesby - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe.
Glad to have a niceish day to finish on....​


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2019)

25th finisher ,Well done @PatrickPending


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2019)

26th finisher ,Well done @Nomadski who managed to ride the required distance today


----------



## Nomadski (11 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> 26th finisher ,Well done @Nomadski who managed to ride the required distance today


Lol

I spent a good portion of this ride chuntering to myself about the last one.


----------



## Slick (15 Dec 2019)

After a long day on the couch yesterday I was determined to get out this morning despite the forecasted showers as I reckoned I could have dodged them. I immediately regretted it as the rain came down almost horizontal blowing straight into my face, so I sought shelter for 20 minutes before carrying on. Kudos to the 3 cyclists who passed me as I sheltered, especially the one who shouted at me to get on my bike. Different story when the winds at your back mate.  Eventually got going again and struggled a bit on the early short climbs as the roads were flooded and I couldn't carry any momentum into the hills. Really tough breeze most of the way round and got soaked again around Eaglesham moor but this time there was no shelter so I just had to get the head down and go for it. I went out sharp hopi g to get back for the early kick off but I ended up missing the first half but what really finished me was the wind died and the sun came out just as I got home.  Anyway, glad to get out and I really did enjoy it.


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Dec 2019)

An unremarkable ride today, as usual, apart from the fact that it earned me my 100th point of the year in the challenge. Chuffed with this after narrowly missing out the past 2 years.

I hate riding when it’s cold, but the forecast promised colder and wetter weather to come so I thought I should go for it.

As I came to the rural roads it was obvious that the temperatures were lower in the country than in town and there was ice on the puddles. Told myself to take care and within moments of doing so a motorcyclist passed me and then slid off on the next corner. I stopped to help, wondering how long it would take an ambulance to arrive and whether we would both get hypothermia while waiting.

Fortunately the guy was shaken up but no bones were broken and after sitting quietly for a while to recover we managed to get his bike upright (not easy on a slippery road in cycling shoes) and he got on his way.

I carried on even more cautiously, average speed for the ride 2mph slower than usual.


----------



## Domus (16 Dec 2019)

Up in Grange for a few days, forecast was favourable so Mrs Domus got the train to Carnforth and I set off to get an 80 Km 2 pointer. The wind was not helpful so it ended up hard work. We had a Brief Encounter in the tea room on Carnforth Station before settling off back. Got caught in a short but very heavy shower just 2 Kms from the caravan. 
84 Kms and 950 metres of up. Going up to Warton Crag into the wind the Wahoo beeped Ride Paused, as I was going so slowly. 😱
98 points and counting.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2019)

Well done @Milkfloat no 27 over the line


----------



## Saluki (17 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Milkfloat no 27 over the line


How many to come now?


----------



## lane (17 Dec 2019)

At least one that I know of! Had a nasty cold since start of the month. Going to try something this weekend I think - don't want to leave it too late in case the weather deteriorates.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2019)

Saluki said:


> How many to come now?


9 (possible 10,1 rider is yet to post a Nov ride has done a 100km ride )


----------



## Domus (18 Dec 2019)

Bitterly cold this morning in Grange but a fabulous sunrise so plans were made to use the train to get to Barrow and ride to Ulverston for lunch and meet Senior Management as it is 49 years to the day since we met. 
However Northern Rail spoiled our plans by cancelling her train, so she baled as the next train after that would have me hanging around in Ulverston getting cold. 
A quick Greggs lunch of hot soup and Vegan roll hit the spot as the Bike Café at the station has now closed down. 
Bigland Hill was a grind in the wind and the descent into Cartmel was freezing. Anyway got back to the caravan and a hot shower just before the rain arrived. It never got above 4 degrees all day but I managed 55 Kms and my 99th point.


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2019)

Domus said:


> Bitterly cold this morning in Grange but a fabulous sunrise so plans were made to use the train to get to Barrow and ride to Ulverston for lunch and meet Senior Management as it is 49 years to the day since we met.
> However Northern Rail spoiled our plans by cancelling her train, so she baled as the next train after that would have me hanging around in Ulverston getting cold.
> A quick Greggs lunch of hot soup and Vegan roll hit the spot as the Bike Café at the station has now closed down.
> Bigland Hill was a grind in the wind and the descent into Cartmel was freezing. Anyway got back to the caravan and a hot shower just before the rain arrived. It never got above 4 degrees all day but I managed 55 Kms and my 99th point.


Ooo, cracked it with only one point to go. 👍


----------



## Domus (18 Dec 2019)

Not counting my chickens. 
Mrs Domus’ birthday on Saturday, family gathering for said birthday on Sunday, grandchildren on Monday..................


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2019)

Domus said:


> Not counting my chickens.
> Mrs Domus’ birthday on Saturday, family gathering for said birthday on Sunday, grandchildren on Monday..................


Still got Wednesday morning.


----------



## aferris2 (19 Dec 2019)

Possibly the last opportunity for a ride this year so took it while I could. Yesterday the temperature reached 45.5C according to the display in the van and tomorrow is forecast to get to 42C and I don't fancy doing anything in those temperatures. Today was a bearable 32 (apart from the bit where I stopped to recharge the garmin).
Took the 'Explorer Bikeway' from Goolwa to Victor Harbour and back again. I downloaded the official GPX and tried to follow that. Don't know how they generated it though because some of it doesn't even go along a path, track, or road. There are some signs though, but even then, some of the turns were completely unsigned so led to a bit of guesswork with vague cues from the GPX.
Nice ride though. Not a lot of traffic and hardly anyone else walking or cycling on the route. I had to stop off at the bank in Victor Harbour and got chatting. Was given several bottles of cold water which was nice.
Now time for a swim to cool off.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2019)

Just read in my ride today thread @steveindenmark has done his qualifying ride so well done @steveindenmark he's no28 when he updates the challenge thread


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2019)

I feel I have to issue a informal warning to a rider for rode just 29.84 miles !!! . As he's has only joined partly through the year so he escaped an official warning . So @footloose crow you have been warned  even if I love your write ups


----------



## footloose crow (22 Dec 2019)

I thought I was doing a 25 miler but did a bit more than I thought. If I had looked at my phone I would have gone up and down the road to get to 31. But it was raining heavily at that point!


Will plan better next time I promise....


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2019)

footloose crow said:


> I thought I was doing a 25 miler but did a bit more than I thought. If I had looked at my phone I would have gone up and down the road to get to 31. But it was raining heavily at that point!
> 
> 
> Will plan better next time I promise....


I believe I read you were getting a GPS for Xmas ( 🎅 told me ) which will hopefully make planning easier


----------



## footloose crow (22 Dec 2019)

I have been told a GPS may be in Santa's sack as log as I am good and go to the carol concert tonight with the in-laws.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Dec 2019)

Well I have just completed my 50km challenge for the year. Thats my fourtb consecutive year. 

This years was the easiest due to the very mild weather, here in Denmark. 66km this morning and I was boiling. 

I think I will miss this challenge next year and turn my attention to the travelogues and in particular to weekend bikepacking. 

I wish you all a merry chritmas and happy new year...


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2019)

Today's standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey saw me hit my yearly mileage target of 11340.55 miles . Why the strange figure ? it is 31.07 miles times 365 days


----------



## Houthakker (22 Dec 2019)

Got my Dec qualifying ride in today. After 2 weks of man flu, thought I was over it but once on the bike turned into a coughing mucus producing machine, Found it a bit of a struggle over the last few months, mostly in finding the time to get out, and when you do so little I find it becomes less enjoyable as you are not as fit as you should be, Still, all 12 months completed and looking forward to more regular riding next year. Thanks for the challenge, its got me out when it would have been easier to say "Nah-won't bother"!


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2019)

No29 over the line . Well done @Houthakker


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2019)

Early monthly update as its an important month . We have 29 riders fully posted up which leaves 8 riders with rides up to December . A nudge for @ColinJ ,@Spinney ,@Katherine ,@StuartG ,@Chris Doyle ,@Rob and Alison ,@lane and @Ice2911 . Still missing a November and December ride for @demro


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2019)

Not exactly sure why, only thing I can think of is the unseasonably mild weather we are getting here, but I've decided to make good use of it by getting out when I can. I wasn't entirely sure what or where I was going today but I did have it in my mind to find a decent route down to Kilmarnock and maybe cheat a bit by getting the train back but happy to wait to see how the weather held out before deciding. I did get a bit annoyed about 15 miles in or so when I got a puncture and discovered a but of glass in the tyre, which was no great surprise as the cycle path is littered with glass so I took to the road much to the annoyance of more than one motorist but one old boy could be seen pointing to the cycle path when his wife close passed me and I would have loved the chance to pass him again and point to the M77 and ask why he wasn't using that, fud.  Many thanks to the number of cyclists who stopped to ensure I had everything I needed, which I did but it was still much appreciated. 

After a coffee and a huge chunk of chocolate cake, I decided to give the train a miss and try to find a better route home, which I did, which will now get used for future trips. It's my 50th coming up so i thought it was apt I completed 50 miles today, although I did consider upping the anti to try for 100k but the day started to turn so settled for 50. December is fast turning into my most productive month and I have plans for a Christmas ride and a pre new year ride so still time for another couple of points for a fairly modest haul due to a number of commute rides that don't qualify but still my best year so far.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2019)

I got mine in today (50.5 moderately lumpy km)! A friend emailed me yesterday to see if I would be free, which I was. She offered post-ride cake, mince pies and a scone. I responded with a '_yes please_' and an offer of post-ride coffee.

It was very mild for the solstice, and a few minutes of very light drizzle never developed into anything worse. We even saw blue skies a few times!

I had hardly ridden my bike for the past month and a half, so it was good to get this ride in today. My legs definitely felt like they have been slacking.

So now I have to get my final big ride of the year done - a 161 km slog for my 'Lunacy Challenge'. It will have to wait until after Christmas; let's hope that there is another mild, dry day before I run out of time.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2019)

PS We saw quite a few riders out wearing Santa hats and one man wearing the full outfit, including the beard!


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2019)

Well done @ColinJ no30 over the line .


----------



## lane (22 Dec 2019)

Thanks for the reminder. Got over my cold but now seems to be lots of pre Christmas things taking up my time.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2019)

31 done now ,well done @Rob and Alison . Did stig complete it this year ?


----------



## Spinney (23 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly update as its an important month . We have 29 riders fully posted up which leaves 8 riders with rides up to December . A nudge for @ColinJ ,@Spinney ,@Katherine ,@StuartG ,@Chris Doyle ,@Rob and Alison ,@lane and @Ice2911 . Still missing a November and December ride for @demro


I'm planning on getting mine in on Xmas day. Haven't done my Severn Loop for a couple of years, put off by several encounters with inconsierate lorries the last time I did it. But they should all be stuffing their faces somewhere on Wed. So if my rubber legs and unfit body make it, it might even be a metric century!


----------



## lane (23 Dec 2019)

Managed to get it done today. Very mild day for December. Enjoyable ride on the Derbyshire / Leicestershire border. Still didn't feel back to full fitness after some virus but the main thing is that the challenge is complete. Also it was good to get back on the bike.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2019)

Well done @lane no32


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2019)

We have a late entry who's done Jan to Dec . Well done @Jenkins . Bringing the total to 33 finishers equaling the highest number of finishers over the 5 years of the challenge


----------



## Rob and Alison (23 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> 31 done now ,well done @Rob and Alison . Did stig complete it this year ?


Yes, Stig completed the half century for his second year, and although we didn't sign him up for it, he managed 7 months of the metric century challenge, so we will sign him up for both next year.


----------



## iandg (24 Dec 2019)

That's my record up to date, was hoping to get another ride in but don't think I'll manage it


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2019)

Well done @iandg no34 finisher


----------



## Domus (24 Dec 2019)

A ride to Mum's on Christmas Eve bearing pressies and a Santa hat was the almost perfect way to reach my 100 point total. I say almost as the showers, wind and drizzle took the edge off the climb from Belmont to Rivington.
I still can't believe how many rides and points i've amassed since my humble first go at the challenge in 2017.

The problem will be to top it.

Looking at my stats I have done 80 rides and clocked up 5,554 Kms. I missed about 4 weeks in February/March after my prostate surgery.

Thanks to Colin for setting up the challenge and 13 rider for keeping us all on track.


----------



## Domus (24 Dec 2019)

Can some kind soul add a star and sort out my signature for me.

Ta


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2019)

Domus said:


> Can some kind soul add a star and sort out my signature for me.
> 
> Ta


Done.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2019)

Well done @Domus ,100 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Dec 2019)

Awesome stuff guys, leaving it late again but the weekend should see me over the line.......


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2019)

Well done @Spinney no 35 done and dusted


----------



## Spinney (26 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Spinney no 35 done and dusted


Thanks @13 rider for keeping an eye on things!


----------



## Ice2911 (26 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly update as its an important month . We have 29 riders fully posted up which leaves 8 riders with rides up to December . A nudge for @ColinJ ,@Spinney ,@Katherine ,@StuartG ,@Chris Doyle ,@Rob and Alison ,@lane and @Ice2911 . Still missing a November and December ride for @demro


Here is my 50 metric and 50 imperial, also completed my imperial century. Just a metric century to do


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2019)

Well done @Ice2911 no36 over the line . Good luck on the metric century doing the triple challenge is hard work


----------



## Fiona R (26 Dec 2019)

Chugging out some extras as I'm supposed to be doing Festive 500. Very damp 50 miles on Monday and a fairly damp 50km this afternoon. both rides I went up to Bristol Airport and experienced the planes coming in thick and fast (for Bristol anyway!) I made myself time trial up and down a 1.5km stretch close to home to round up to 50km to claim an extra point. Might make all the difference by New Year's Eve! Working tomorrow so need the 100km plus ones Saturday on. Then I can claim metric as well.


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Dec 2019)

It's been said many times that the challenge is a great motivator, certainly applies to be as I'm basically lazy and don't like riding in the cold and wet. If not for the challenge I doubt if I'd see my bike between November and March.

However, I wanted to get to 4,000 miles for the year and was just 31miles, or 50km, short so I was determined to get out this morning despite the wet roads and chilly drizzle. Glad I did as I clocked up my 101st point and got to 4001 miles for the year! 

Thanks to @13 rider for all you do.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Dec 2019)

Added an extra ride from today into the challenge to bring points to a pleasing 25.


----------



## Domus (29 Dec 2019)

Done and dusted for the year. With the wind forecast to be from the South I cycled to Irlam Station for lunch into the wind which meant a very nice ride back home with a little helping hand. 
Final stats are 81 rides, 5,617 Kms and 101 points.

All starting again on Wednesday, should get off the mark with a two pointer on the NYD forum ride to Dunham. 👍


----------



## steverob (29 Dec 2019)

Chalked up my 59th point today - hoping to get out on New Year's Eve for a 60th (got to love a round number), but we'll have to see.

Having spent most of December Zwifting, either because of poor weather conditions or a horrific run of punctures - including one where I actually had to buy a new tyre because it looked like it had been attacked by Freddy Kruger - it was good to finally get back outdoors and on the road again.

Chose a 50km loop around my home town that mainly concentrated on quieter roads and cycleways and kept fairly flat; my aim was to trial this route with (if it went well) it becoming an option to add to my regular routes, especially for those days in the future where I really don't fancy going far from home - there were certainly three or four spots around the ride where I could easily bail and be home within ten minutes. As it was, I didn't need any of them and completed the ride without any incident at all. Even managed a few PRs towards the end, though I figure that had more to do with the wind direction than any great effort on my part!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2019)

Final qualifying ride for the year done a nice imperial half century taking my total points up to 134 . The first year of my 5 completions I haven't increased my points total but I did do a bonkers 150 points last year I suppose you can't keep doing more and more 
See you all in 2020


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2019)

Just doing some thread housekeeping ,I appear to have miscounted and we only have 35 finishers so far not 36 as stated .
We still have 3 undeclared riders with rides posted up to Nov so emergency nudge for @Katherine ,@StuartG and @Chris Doyle 
And still not sure about @demro who has yet to post a Nov and Dec ride


----------



## Slick (30 Dec 2019)

Did my new usual go to Sunday route to Kilmarnock today with my brother but if I'm honest I really wish I stayed at home. I knew I wasn't feeling quite right with some sort of stomach bug and thought about cancelling but I knew he was looking forward to it, so thought I'd give it a go as it's one of those that comes at you in waves. The cafe stop was 30 odd miles in and I was feeling okay but for some reason I was starving and couldn't resist eating more than I should off which made the last 20 tougher than they needed to be. I also got involved with a bit of road rage, and I wish I hadn't, despite 2 cars coming at me on my side of the road, shaking their head at me as if I was in the wrong. I think they thought I could stop on a sixpence for them to get through but I was travelling and my back brake locked and I was left with nowhere to go. I still should have just carried on my way, but it was the shaking the head but that really done me in. Real shame as I now feel as if I'm ending the year on a downer and up until now this challenge has been nothing but positive. Bring on the 2020 challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2019)

My miscount has been bugging me ,so I just reread all of December's chat until I discovered I had counted @iandg twice so he got 2 well dones . At least my paper tick list technology hadn't let me down


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Just doing some thread housekeeping ,I appear to have miscounted and we only have 35 finishers so far not 36 as stated .
> We still have 3 undeclared riders with rides posted up to Nov so emergency nudge for @Katherine ,@StuartG and @Chris Doyle
> And still not sure about @demro who has yet to post a Nov and Dec ride


Job done @13 rider, December and indeed 2019’s 50k a month challenge now completed. Finished on 37 points.
Snuck out this morning on a little pre-planned route to get some straggly veloviewer squares that had been eluding me for months so killed two birds with one stone and not only got the squares but also the distance needed to get the job done.

Well done to everyone who completed the challenge and look forward to seeing you all in 2020’s challenge!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2019)

Now we're at 36 finishers ,Well done @Chris Doyle a last day gambler but he got it done


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Now we're at 36 finishers ,Well done @Chris Doyle a last day gambler but he got it done


It was never in doubt my end!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2019)

Well done @StuartG ,37 finishers now


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2020)

I will do a full year summary over the weekend . This year has already had the highest number of finishers since the challenge began so well done everyone


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2020)

A late poster takes the total to 38 ,Well done @demro
Maybe 1 more to come


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jan 2020)

With hopefully 1 more rider to update (@Katherine) here's the final round up . We have 38 finishers from 44 starters an amazing success rate . This year has had the highest number of finishers the record was 33 so well done everyone 👍
3 originals left in completed thier 5th year @ColinJ ,@Spinney and me @13 rider , 4th year in a row @aferris2 ,@cosmicbike ,@Jon George ,@kapelmuur ,@NorthernDave ,@Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@Sbudge ,@steveindenmark ,@steverob and @StuartG . Completed for the 3rd year @bruce1530 ,@Bazzer ,@Chris Doyle ,@dickyknees ,@Domus , @Eribiste ,@Ice2911 ,@Saluki ,@The Bystander and @tallliman who completed his 3 year but not consecutively . Completed for the 2nd time @Cranky Knee Girl ,@iandg ,@LeetleGreyCells ,@Nomadski ,@PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick and @slow scot . The first timers @bluenotebob @C R ,@demro ,@Houthakker ,@Jenkins ,and last but not least @lane 
Don't think I've missed anyone . If I've got anything wrong please accept my apologies , let me know and I will modify my records


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jan 2020)

Roll up roll up for the 2020 challenge . Shameless plug for this year's challenge , with 1 more weekend to go we have 28 of last year's riders with a ride posted for Jan 2020 so that leaves 10 of last year finishers yet to start the 2020 challenge . You know you want too


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2020)

Was starting to think I was going to fall at the first hurdle as for various reasons I haven't been near a bike since the new year. Today was perfect for getting out, although I did struggle a bit to finally haul myself off the couch but finally I managed it. I huffed and puffed a bit going over the hill to Giffnock then some more when I realised there was a tough headwind from there down to Fenwick but the sun was out and the joy of being out definitely out weighed the graft, although I really need to consider doing this loop the other way at least once as when I turn for home it's always sheltered with next to no wind. 

I go on holiday for 17 days later this week so this was my last chance to get a ride in before I go. Next month will also be touch and go unless I hire a bike and do some cycling whilst I'm away, which is unlikely for a couple of different reasons so I'll just need to keep my fingers crossed for next month and hopefully make up for lost time come March.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> Was starting to think I was going to fall at the first hurdle as for various reasons I haven't been near a bike since the new year. Today was perfect for getting out, although I did struggle a bit to finally haul myself off the couch but finally I managed it. I huffed and puffed a bit going over the hill to Giffnock then some more when I realised there was a tough headwind from there down to Fenwick but the sun was out and the joy of being out definitely out weighed the graft, although I really need to consider doing this loop the other way at least once as when I turn for home it's always sheltered with next to no wind.
> 
> I go on holiday for 17 days later this week so this was my last chance to get a ride in before I go. Next month will also be touch and go unless I hire a bike and do some cycling whilst I'm away, which is unlikely for a couple of different reasons so I'll just need to keep my fingers crossed for next month and hopefully make up for lost time come March.


I can't remember issuing a well done for getting a ride in January before but well done your up and running


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> I can't remember issuing a well done for getting a ride in January before but well done your up and running


Thanks. 

The challenge is working as I'm not sure I would have went out today otherwise. It's got the blood flowing again though as I'm cycling to work tomorrow as well now. 👍


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jan 2020)

The 39th finisher has just snuck a ride in .Well done @Katherine I never doubted you .


----------



## Twilkes (29 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Great ride out today round Loch Katrine which is a great training route if you need some hill work under your belt. I did this with my brother and I think we seem to do the loop the wrong way as once again we met a number of cyclists but nearly all coming from the opposite direction. Either way, it's a great ride and the weather was near perfect apart from a bit of a head wind on the way out that obviously disappeared on the return leg. Nice to have a ride in this early and hopefully it will be the same next month before the weather really turns.



@Slick Sorry for the shout-out, but which way round did you do Loch Katrine? For some reason I think anti-clockwise is more common but I'm not sure why.

edit - ah never mind, most of the road is still closed from a landslide last year.


----------



## Jon George (1 Aug 2020)

I got August done with an unexpected PB. (In least, the best I've done that course in recent times. Just over two hours.)
There are still lots of family groups out on bikes, which is great to see, but I think it'll be some time before the en masses excursions of Lockdown Sunday reappear.

This looking towards Bawdsey Manor - the home of radar.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2020)

Well done @Jon George first August ride posted


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Aug 2020)

No better day than Yorkshire Day to get this month's ride in.
Glorious weather if a bit breezy at times.
Report to follow on t'other thread


----------



## The Bystander (1 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Jon George first August ride posted


Credit where credit's due


Saluki said:


> August
> 01/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196937 Cambridge to Downham straight down the A10 mostly 65km 1Pt. 69.7km 1pt


Also it's now 2020...


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2020)

Oops . I just following @Jon George it his fault honest guv


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Aug 2020)

August Done. 

A friend had come up from Dorset to stay the weekend with us, she’s just got into a spot of cycling and asked if it was okay to bring her bike and go out and do a bit. Naturally I obliged and to keep things fairly easy for her we did a loop around the lanes of Market Bosworth, stopping off at Sutton Wharf for coffee and cake after a steady 20 miles. She had informed me prior to the start that she had a good 30 miles in her legs and so it was a perfect excuse to get the first point of the month! All familiar (for me anyway) roads and what made it all the more pleasant was the slower pace allowed me to take in much more of the beautiful Leicestershire countryside than I otherwise would have done in a solo effort! The last five miles were wet but as it was still quite warm this was actually quite a welcome thing!

33.4 in 2:44 today.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> August Done.
> 
> A friend had come up from Dorset to stay the weekend with us, she’s just got into a spot of cycling and asked if it was okay to bring her bike and go out and do a bit. Naturally I obliged and to keep things fairly easy for her we did a loop around the lanes of Market Bosworth, stopping off at Sutton Wharf for coffee and cake after a steady 20 miles. She had informed me prior to the start that she had a good 30 miles in her legs and so it was a perfect excuse to get the first point of the month! All familiar (for me anyway) roads and what made it all the more pleasant was the slower pace allowed me to take in much more of the beautiful Leicestershire countryside than I otherwise would have done in a solo effort! The last five miles were wet but as it was still quite warm this was actually quite a welcome thing!
> 
> 33.4 in 2:44 today.


You fell for the 2019 thread trap as well


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> You fell for the 2019 thread trap as well


Oh for f##k’s sake!


----------



## Slick (2 Aug 2020)

Twilkes said:


> @Slick Sorry for the shout-out, but which way round did you do Loch Katrine? For some reason I think anti-clockwise is more common but I'm not sure why.
> 
> edit - ah never mind, most of the road is still closed from a landslide last year.


Anticlockwise probably is more common but I hate climbing just out the traps so much prefer clockwise and don't read too much into the landslide as that was ages ago and you can see where it hit a couple of houses but you can still get round although they don't want you there. We usually do it early evening so there are no issues.


----------

